# The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread.....



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

Well, I have been away from VW for a while, but I am back. I have started and/or participated in many of these threads across the Vortex. I was chatting with Jay (iPinch) and he suggested we start one here on the CC forum. He started the very first one on the MkV forum, which is now at 316 pages, more than 11,000 posts, and almost 494,000 views!! 

So anyway, feel free to post your questions relating to the CC. Jay and I will answer for you, and I'm sure other VW salespeople will also chime in this open forum. Do you want to know about models, options, colors, whatever. Or the ever popular where can I find this car? I have full access to the US Volkswagen Vehicle Management system, so I can find cars anywhere in the US. Are you looking for a specific car in your area? Do you want more info on your ordered car? Let me know, I'll do what I can to help!


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TURBO PAUL)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grandbay (Mar 6, 2009)

*Footwell lighting*

About a week ago I took delivery of a CC 4motion with an RNS-510. The brochure says my car should have footwell interior lighting as standard equipment. The service department says that not included in my CC but is in other models. I don't see where it says its an option. The MFD setup does not have an option for the footwell lighting but I have seen the setup option on other VW's like the Toureg. I thought we test drove another 4 motion that had the lighting. Any idea if something isn't set up properly or if not all CC's really have the footwell lights. 
Also it seems that when I plug my iPhone into the Nav using the the iPhone adapter the rear backup camera does not operate. Are they not compatible.


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

Nice Paul - thanks for opening this up in the CC forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

Here's one that's bugging me and a few others - do you think the 2010 Sport will be offered with an optional sunroof?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Footwell lighting (grandbay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grandbay* »_About a week ago I took delivery of a CC 4motion with an RNS-510. The brochure says my car should have footwell interior lighting as standard equipment. The service department says that not included in my CC but is in other models. I don't see where it says its an option. The MFD setup does not have an option for the footwell lighting but I have seen the setup option on other VW's like the Toureg. I thought we test drove another 4 motion that had the lighting. Any idea if something isn't set up properly or if not all CC's really have the footwell lights. 
Also it seems that when I plug my iPhone into the Nav using the the iPhone adapter the rear backup camera does not operate. Are they not compatible.

Well, interesting question. Unfortunately Friday is my day off. I checked the VW sales training website, and the CC Specs that are listed on there were last updated Sept 22, 2008. It shows footwell lighting as standard on all CC models. So it would appear to me that it is just a set-up issue. 
Maybe someone at work can check this out, or I will tomorrow. As for the iPhone, Jay will definitely be able to help on this one, as he has on, and has posted about the set-up already. No one I work with has an iPhone, so we've never set one up.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Tourenwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tourenwagen* »_Nice Paul - thanks for opening this up in the CC forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Jay and and are happy to help!










_Quote, originally posted by *Tourenwagen* »_Here's one that's bugging me and a few others - do you think the 2010 Sport will be offered with an optional sunroof? 

Well, I can't say for sure, but in the VW Inventory Management (VIM) system, they are starting to add the 2010 models. But at this early date, what is in there is still preliminary. The only option listed for the 2010 Sport at this time is 'Rear Airbags'. 
Guess we'll have to keep of fingers crossed!










_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 10:00 AM 3-6-2009_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Footwell lighting (grandbay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grandbay* »_About a week ago I took delivery of a CC 4motion with an RNS-510. The brochure says my car should have footwell interior lighting as standard equipment. The service department says that not included in my CC but is in other models. I don't see where it says its an option. The MFD setup does not have an option for the footwell lighting but I have seen the setup option on other VW's like the Toureg. I thought we test drove another 4 motion that had the lighting. Any idea if something isn't set up properly or if not all CC's really have the footwell lights. 
Also it seems that when I plug my iPhone into the Nav using the the iPhone adapter the rear backup camera does not operate. Are they not compatible.

Says the sport should too and mine doesnt although it has and option in the MDF.


----------



## genuino (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TURBO PAUL)*

I thought I was the only one with the footwell and door entry lights missing feature, it is not present on any CC, although it says on the book and website specs that is a standard feature on all CCs. Maybe this weekend I'll do it, just need to run a wire from the dome lights to the footwell lights (parts need to be ordered, will supply part numbers later), which will be triggered when opening doors. Will post pics when done.
Anyone with this issue, just forget it as a feature, I know because I just spoke with a regional tec., error in literature.


----------



## camrnlendy (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (genuino)*

Hello Turbo Paul and thanks for being here.
I just took delivery of a 09 CC Luxury Package and Nav. 
I too just noticed there is no footwell light feature on this car. So all of you who think you are the only one, think again. I don't have it either. Is this a factory programming error?
Also, I am rather confused about something. From all the literature on VW's website and in the dealership, I was under the impression that if I got the Navigation, it would come with a back-up camera. When I took delivery of the car, I asked the salesman where the camera was. He responded that this car didn't have a backup camera, even though it had Nav. He said some of the CC's have Nav without the camera, and some of them have it. Is this true? What is the deal with this? Do I have any recourse as all the literature says the Nav comes with the camera? He said to put a camera in was $1000.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (camrnlendy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *camrnlendy* »_Hello Turbo Paul and thanks for being here.
I just took delivery of a 09 CC Luxury Package and Nav. 
I too just noticed there is no footwell light feature on this car. So all of you who think you are the only one, think again. I don't have it either. Is this a factory programming error?
Also, I am rather confused about something. From all the literature on VW's website and in the dealership, I was under the impression that if I got the Navigation, it would come with a back-up camera. When I took delivery of the car, I asked the salesman where the camera was. He responded that this car didn't have a backup camera, even though it had Nav. He said some of the CC's have Nav without the camera, and some of them have it. Is this true? What is the deal with this? Do I have any recourse as all the literature says the Nav comes with the camera? He said to put a camera in was $1000.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks.

Thanks for the welcome! 
I am going to have to do a little more research about the footwell lights, everything from VW indicates them. It will take a few days. As I said in my OP, I have been away from VW, so I am not fully up to speed on the CC. I am working on it.
As for the back up camera, that is a little easier. There are two technology packages, one with the back-up camera, and one without. Here's a copy of the options on the VW Order Guide for the 2009 CC: 









As far as recourse, with VW you have no recourse because of the literature, they always have a disclaimer in all literature allowing change of specifications on the cars. The only legal document that VW has to comply with is the specs on your window sticker. If that says back-up camera, you get one, if not, you're SOL.
Now if the dealer makes promises as to the equipment on your car, that's different, you may have recourse with them, but you would likely have no case unless they put it in writing on your buyers order or something.
Sorry, but I hope this helps. 



_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 7:55 PM 3-6-2009_


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

Paul - I'll see you early tomorrow morning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Tourenwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tourenwagen* »_Paul - I'll see you early tomorrow morning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Sounds like a plan, see you then.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Early built CCs came without the camera. And therefore a lower sticker price


----------



## camrnlendy (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks for the responses and for the details of the packages. I had a feeling this car was missing something because of the price I wound up paying for it. The $500+ difference makes sense now. It would have been nice to have the camera, but the dealer didn't promise it. In fact, apparently, I got the only LUX with NAV in my area in the color I wanted, so I can't be too picky!
Thanks again for the help!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tourenwagen* »_Here's one that's bugging me and a few others - do you think the 2010 Sport will be offered with an optional sunroof?



please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please

That's honestly the only reason I'm not driving one already...just that faint glimpse of hope that maybe, just maybe, 2010 sport models will have a sunroof. Hopefully we see the order guides soon...


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (camrnlendy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *camrnlendy* »_Thanks for the responses and for the details of the packages. I had a feeling this car was missing something because of the price I wound up paying for it. The $500+ difference makes sense now. It would have been nice to have the camera, but the dealer didn't promise it. In fact, apparently, I got the only LUX with NAV in my area in the color I wanted, so I can't be too picky!
Thanks again for the help!

You're welcome. I agree, you got the Navi car in your color, most important part.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## traderfjp (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TURBO PAUL)*

Turbo Paul:
I'll be interested in a Luxury 4cyl CC in the middle of May. Maybe you can help me find my car at a good price. Anyway, I was wondering if you have listened to the dynaudio upgrade and what was your opinion and difference over the stock radio? Also, can an aftermarket remote start be installed without voiding the warranty?
Thanks


----------



## GTI_Matador (Oct 1, 1999)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (traderfjp)*

I would like some clarification regarding the Navigation option. A couple of weeks ago when I started looking at the CC for myself I went to Vw.com to build a car. I choose a base sport and if I remember the only options were navigation and bluetooth. Today when I went to the dealer the salesman said that it was never an option and now when I go back to the website its not there. Was it ever an option for the base sport?


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (GTI_Matador)*

Those were never an option for the Sport. I could have been a mistake in the part of the website people.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (traderfjp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traderfjp* »_Turbo Paul:
I'll be interested in a Luxury 4cyl CC in the middle of May. Maybe you can help me find my car at a good price. Anyway, I was wondering if you have listened to the dynaudio upgrade and what was your opinion and difference over the stock radio? Also, can an aftermarket remote start be installed without voiding the warranty?
Thanks

I can certainly help you find a car when you are ready, I just need the specs on what you are looking for. If you are looking for May, it's way to early now too start searching, the cars I find today would likely be sold in May. 
The Dynaudio is a huge upgrade. The Premium system is very good, but Dynaudio is fantastic. Awesome sound. But of course, like everything else, is the cost worth it to you? Plenty of people have no need for the difference, they listen to books on tape, talk radio, etc, and the Dynaudio is then no big deal to them, and they should save their money.
An aftermarket remote start will not in itself void your warranty, but the issue is more the installer. VW's have a very integrated electrical system, and if the installation is not just right, or if the remote start product itself is not the correct style for the VW system, it can cause unending problems. Needless to say, this would not be VW fault, and of coure any resulting issues would not be covered by the warranty.


----------



## Jon A. (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TURBO PAUL)*

This is a great thread.. thanks for taking the time to answer our questions!
I just took delivery of an '09 CC Sport 6M and was told by my salesman that the side view mirrors would tilt down when I put the car in reverse to assist with parking. I have the option selected in the MFD but the mirrors do not move... any thoughts?















-Jon A


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon A.* »_This is a great thread.. thanks for taking the time to answer our questions!
I just took delivery of an '09 CC Sport 6M and was told by my salesman that the side view mirrors would tilt down when I put the car in reverse to assist with parking. I have the option selected in the MFD but the mirrors do not move... any thoughts?








-Jon A 

First thought, do you have the mirror control in the 'R' position? It has to be in 'R' (not 'L' or 'O' or heat) for the mirror to drop down. This is usually the most overlooked one. Check this and let me know.


----------



## Jon A. (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TURBO PAUL)*

You were right, the mirror control has to be on R. I don't think the DS mirror moves but the PS one does and it does help when backing into a spot in my parking garage at work. Thanks.








-Jon A.


----------



## Jon A. (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
First thought, do you have the mirror control in the 'R' position? It has to be in 'R' (not 'L' or 'O' or heat) for the mirror to drop down. This is usually the most overlooked one. Check this and let me know.

You were right, the mirror control has to be on R. I don't think the DS mirror moves but the PS one does and it does help when backing into a spot in my parking garage at work. Thanks.








-Jon A.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Jon A.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon A.* »_
You were right, the mirror control has to be on R. I don't think the DS mirror moves but the PS one does and it does help when backing into a spot in my parking garage at work. Thanks.








-Jon A.

Yes, the feature is the PS mirror only. It is especially helpful for parallel parking, as it gives you the visibility to see the curb and your right rear wheel, thus avoiding the dreaded curb-rub! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grandbay (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Footwell lighting (grandbay)*

Seems no one has the footwell lighting. Does anyone know if they just didnt install the lighting or does it just need to have a setting changed? It's not listed on the window sticker so I have little hope of a recall. Has anyone contacted VW about this?
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## vw_cc_fan (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TURBO PAUL)*

So when is the gold coast edition going to be available for purchase?


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (vw_cc_fan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_cc_fan* »_So when is the gold coast edition going to be available for purchase?









I dont think VW will build it. but you can buy elements form it
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...85_92


----------



## RickVan (Feb 14, 2009)

I was told by a salesperson that the 3.6 4 motion can be had with interlagos wheels, but the info in brochures and VW websites seems to indicate that they are only available on the 3.6 FWD. The five spoke wheels don't appeal to me. Which is true?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (RickVan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RickVan* »_I was told by a salesperson that the 3.6 4 motion can be had with interlagos wheels

Wrong

_Quote, originally posted by *RickVan* »_I was told by a salesperson that the 3.6 4 motion can be had with interlagos wheels, but the info in brochures and VW websites seems to indicate that they are only available on the 3.6 FWD. The five spoke wheels don't appeal to me. Which is true?

Right

There are no factory or port installed wheel options for the CC. Sorry, I agree, the Interlagos is way better looking.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

That however has never stopped me from doing a wheel swap


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (iPinch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iPinch* »_That however has never stopped me from doing a wheel swap









Yup, That's why I said factory or port installed options.....


----------



## BassHz (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey guys, this is a great thread!
I leased a CC Sport 6M a couple weeks ago and I'd like to add some accessories to it but my dealer has been no help so far. 
I'd like to start with chrome exhaust tips and bluetooth. Parts guy says no tips available yet and retrofitting for bluetooth (mobile phone prep) is $1000+. I see tips for sale on eBay and I just read on this forum about Volk-L being a $199 port install but noone at the dealership mentioned this as an option. Are they just being lazy? Should these be available to order through VW now?
Also, know of any catback exhaust options that won't void warranty?


_Modified by BassHz at 7:54 AM 3-14-2009_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (BassHz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BassHz* »_Hey guys, this is a great thread!
I leased a CC Sport 6M a couple weeks ago and I'd like to add some accessories to it but my dealer has been no help so far. 
I'd like to start with chrome exhaust tips and bluetooth. Parts guy says no tips available yet and retrofitting for bluetooth (mobile phone prep) is $1000+. I see tips for sale on eBay and I just read on this forum about Volk-L being a $199 port install but no one at the dealership mentioned this as an option. Are they just being lazy? Should these be available to order through VW now?
Also, know of any catback exhaust options that won't void warranty? 

Well, the Volk-L, GoVolk-L. com, is a $325 port installed option, not $199. Now, as an upgrade after the fact, we retail the kit at $340.73, and it is a total of $499 installed. There is also a port option for chrome exhaust tips for the VR6 CC, I don't know if they can fit the 2.0T. 
I would suggest asking this question of Bud on his thread, Ask a VW Parts Guy......US Version. If there are exhaust options, Bud will know! 
Good luck, I'm sure you'll get it worked out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 11:13 AM 3-14-2009_


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Yup, That's why I said factory or port installed options.....









wait, so dealer wheel swaps are possible?


----------



## McMerc (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TURBO PAUL)*

Welcome back Paul! He is the one who helped me 2 year ago to get my GTI. If not I will be driving a camry.










_Modified by McMerc at 2:21 PM 3-14-2009_


----------



## markiemark (Apr 1, 2008)

Stock wheel question...i know it's 5x112 et41 but is the center bore 57.1? I have a set of 19's with an et48 at 57.1 cb and want to know if they work. thanks


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Tourenwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tourenwagen* »_
wait, so dealer wheel swaps are possible?









Some dealers will do this, most won't as it then leaves a car on the lot with wheels that don't match the window sticker, especially because rarely does the first customer want a trade down, they want the better wheels for their lower model car, so you then have a car with the lower line wheels on a higher line car, most always becomes a problem later.....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (McMerc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McMerc* »_Welcome back Paul! He is the one who helped me 2 year ago to get my GTI. If not I will be driving a camry.









Thanks Henry! Glad I could save you from that fate! Makes it worth all the time I spend on Vortex!!









Hope the GTI is well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (markiemark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markiemark* »_Stock wheel question...i know it's 5x112 et41 but is the center bore 57.1? I have a set of 19's with an et48 at 57.1 cb and want to know if they work. thanks

I don't have this kind of info, I may be able to get it Monday at work. My best suggestion is to ask on this thread, Ask a VW Parts Guy....US Version, Bud is the parts answer man!


----------



## BassHz (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Oh. I wonder where iPinch got the figure of $199 posted in this thread for Volk-L on the 2.0T Sport?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4287651
Thanks for the response. I'll go bug the parts guy.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (BassHz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BassHz* »_Oh. I wonder where iPinch got the figure of $199 posted in this thread for Volk-L on the 2.0T Sport?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4287651
Thanks for the response. I'll go bug the parts guy.

He just wasn't reading carefully......








If you look at the 'Available Packages and Stand Alone Options' (factory installed options), you see the Bluetooth options, which are not Volk-L. In the 'Market Delivery Options' (port installed options), you see the Volk-L option. 
Easy mistake, he just assumed the Bluetooth option meant Volk-L everytime, that's all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (BassHz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BassHz* »_Hey guys, this is a great thread!
I leased a CC Sport 6M a couple weeks ago and I'd like to add some accessories to it but my dealer has been no help so far. 
I'd like to start with chrome exhaust tips and bluetooth. Parts guy says no tips available yet and retrofitting for bluetooth (mobile phone prep) is $1000+. I see tips for sale on eBay and I just read on this forum about Volk-L being a $199 port install but noone at the dealership mentioned this as an option. Are they just being lazy? Should these be available to order through VW now?
Also, know of any catback exhaust options that won't void warranty? 


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Well, the Volk-L, GoVolk-L. com, is a $325 port installed option, not $199. Now, as an upgrade after the fact, we retail the kit at $340.73, and it is a total of $499 installed. There is also a port option for chrome exhaust tips for the VR6 CC, I don't know if they can fit the 2.0T. 
I would suggest asking this question of Bud on his thread, Ask a VW Parts Guy......US Version. If there are exhaust options, Bud will know! 
Good luck, I'm sure you'll get it worked out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well, My parts guy tells me that VW shows Exhaust Tips for the CC under 
Part # 3C0-071-910-U. 
Exhaust Tips (2.0T or 3.6 FWD Only) 
06> Passat sedan or wagon
09> Passat CC

Retail $92.37










_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 1:00 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## Kevin97A4 (Nov 7, 2002)

to the Original thread starter...
can you post the march residual and money factor for a CC vr6 4motion?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kevin97A4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

To the original thread starter....
would you be able to tell me the Money Factor and residual for March 2009 for a CC vr6 4motion? 
Thanks in advance...trying to lease shop...


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BassHz* »_Oh. I wonder where iPinch got the figure of $199 posted in this thread for Volk-L on the 2.0T Sport?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4287651
Thanks for the response. I'll go bug the parts guy.


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
He just wasn't reading carefully......








If you look at the 'Available Packages and Stand Alone Options' (factory installed options), you see the Bluetooth options, which are not Volk-L. In the 'Market Delivery Options' (port installed options), you see the Volk-L option. 
Easy mistake, he just assumed the Bluetooth option meant Volk-L everytime, that's all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

OK, here's what I have found so far on VW's sales training site:
*UHV Low is basic hands free just like Volk-l..
High bluetooth has a higher set of features…most likely dependent on the fact that higher trim levels will have steering wheel controls which would also mean the vehicle has the upgraded MFI / Digital display on the dashboard
You can't scroll the feature set within the “High” version without the upgraded display and controls.
• BASIC OVERVIEW: 
Bluetooth low (incl. bluetooth audio streaming)
Bluetooth high (incl. Voice Control, Phonebook download, no audio streeming!) • Multifunction steering wheel required, control via RNS 510 possible* 
What this refers to is basically: 
Option 9W2 Bluetooth is just like Volk-L, except factory installed, whereas Volk-L is either port or dealer installed.
Option 9W3 in the one with Voice Recognition, factory installed, only for cars with steering wheel controls and high end MFI display.
Hope this helps explain it!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevin97A4* »_to the Original thread starter...
can you post the march residual and money factor for a CC vr6 4motion?
Thanks in advance.


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevin97A4* »_To the original thread starter....
would you be able to tell me the Money Factor and residual for March 2009 for a CC vr6 4motion? 
Thanks in advance...trying to lease shop...

Term? Mileage?


----------



## Kevin97A4 (Nov 7, 2002)

24months 12k and 10k miles
36months 12k and 10k miles


----------



## giogarcia (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TURBO PAUL)*

hi paul!
i have a lease question. sorry if this is the wrong thread, but it is for a CC if that counts.
i was curious to know when the deal is complete and i cannot backout.
i have signed a lease agreement but it didn't have the odometer reading on it and the dealer guy said i have to bring that back when he gets the car (its been requested from another dealer on 3-13 but hasn't arrived at our dealer yet), so he can write up another contract.
is this contract actually active yet? the car has not been added to the insurance yet. am i stuck? am i bound? should i call vw credit? does this mean i have not yet "accepted delivery" of the vehicle? am i cool since i haven't driven it off the lott yet?
i know thats a mouth full, but nobody else knows and you guys know all.


----------



## grandbay (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TURBO PAUL)*

I called my local dealer and he isn't familiar with the item that relates to option code 9W3. Can this be added to a an existing 4motion with nav or is it a facotry install item only? How do I explain to the dealer about this item as they didn't seem to understand when I said it was option code 9W3. My nav does have the phone button on the unit. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (giogarcia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giogarcia* »_hi paul!
i have a lease question. sorry if this is the wrong thread, but it is for a CC if that counts.
i was curious to know when the deal is complete and i cannot backout.
i have signed a lease agreement but it didn't have the odometer reading on it and the dealer guy said i have to bring that back when he gets the car (its been requested from another dealer on 3-13 but hasn't arrived at our dealer yet), so he can write up another contract.
is this contract actually active yet? the car has not been added to the insurance yet. am i stuck? am i bound? should i call vw credit? does this mean i have not yet "accepted delivery" of the vehicle? am i cool since i haven't driven it off the lott yet?
i know thats a mouth full, but nobody else knows and you guys know all. 

This is the right thread, no problem. Sorry about the delay getting to this, I don't know how I missed these new questions!
Now, remember I am in NJ, so I don't know if any rules may be different, but until you have taken possession of the car, you can back out. Once you drive off, it's yours.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (grandbay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grandbay* »_I called my local dealer and he isn't familiar with the item that relates to option code 9W3. Can this be added to a an existing 4motion with nav or is it a facotry install item only? How do I explain to the dealer about this item as they didn't seem to understand when I said it was option code 9W3. My nav does have the phone button on the unit. Thanks for all your help.

At least at this point, there is no way to add 9W3 Bluetooth High to a car except at the factory. Of course this could change, but we have NO info about any availability at this point. Sorry, Volk-L is the only VW option that can be added at your dealer.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TURBO PAUL)*

also remember that some dealer are full of sales people that are kept n the dark my management and few lack the drive to go out and source the info


----------



## hagen7 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Hello Paul:
My current lease will be expiring this May. I am interestesd in leasing a CC sport with manual transmission and upgrading to interlagos wheels or daytona wheels. Do I have to order the vehicle with these optional wheels or can the dealership add these wheels to a vehicle that I choose from the dealer's stock and just add the cost of the wheels to lease price?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (hagen7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hagen7* »_Hello Paul:
My current lease will be expiring this May. I am interestesd in leasing a CC sport with manual transmission and upgrading to interlagos wheels or daytona wheels. Do I have to order the vehicle with these optional wheels or can the dealership add these wheels to a vehicle that I choose from the dealer's stock and just add the cost of the wheels to lease price? 

There are no wheel options on the CC, the wheels that are standard are the only factory options. A dealer of course can order and add wheels through the service/parts dept. But, VW Credit does not allow the added wheels to be residualised in the lease, so the full price is added to the payments, and at the end of the lease, the wheels are yours. Put the factory wheels back on the car, turn it in to VW Credit, and sell the other wheels separately. Or keep the car and sell the stock wheels.


----------



## vlsi54199 (Nov 29, 2000)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Nice thread Paul!!
not sure it's the right question. What's the current price for a CC sports? how much lower of invoice can we go?








thanks a bunch!
BTW, I'm in Philly... so we are close...


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (vlsi54199)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vlsi54199* »_Nice thread Paul!!
not sure it's the right question. What's the current price for a CC sports? how much lower of invoice can we go?








thanks a bunch!
BTW, I'm in Philly... so we are close...

Thanks. Glad you like the thread, hope it helps. 
A CC Sport MSRP's around $28-29,000 or more, depending on how you equip it. As for selling price, that is up to you and your dealer to negotiate something that is fair and agreeable to both of you.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

There should be no reason for a dealer to devaluate the CC and sell them below invoice. I can barely keep them in stock, I just ordered a batch of 30


----------



## GTI_Matador (Oct 1, 1999)

*Re: (iPinch)*

I was priced a CC under invoice after all the available rebates were applied. The dealer was still making money on the car, they are also making money maintaining the car and if they give people a good deal they will continue to making money when the lease is over and the customer is looking to roll into another lease. Establishing an honest relationship with a customer is something dealers should be focusing on above all else, especially during these hard times.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (GTI_Matador)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI_Matador* »_I was priced a CC under invoice after all the available rebates were applied. The dealer was still making money on the car, they are also making money maintaining the car and if they give people a good deal they will continue to making money when the lease is over and the customer is looking to roll into another lease. Establishing an honest relationship with a customer is something dealers should be focusing on above all else, especially during these hard times.

No doubt, you are correct, and the good dealers always do this, not just now. But you and iPinch are saying two different things. You are not buying the car below invoice, VW is supplying factory-to-dealer incentives (not rebates) that you qualify for, and the dealer is applying this to your selling price, so that the final number comes out below the original dealer invoice. That is why the dealer is still making money selling you the car.


----------



## GTI_Matador (Oct 1, 1999)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

exactly, the price is under invoice. Its a win win for everyone, the customer gets a great deal and the dealer sells a car for some profit.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (GTI_Matador)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI_Matador* »_exactly, the price is under invoice. Its a win win for everyone, the customer gets a great deal and the dealer sells a car for some profit.

I'm sure you understand what I mean, but it sounds like you are disagreeing with what iPinch said, and he was correct, he says dealers are not selling the cars under invoice, and that is right. Especially Sport models, we can't get enough of them. We will not lose money on a car we can't get, especially in a bad economy. Doesn't make any sense to. But, you can end up at a selling price that is less than invoice if you happen to qualify for an incentive from VW, and the dealer agrees to make it available to you at that price. If that incentive program ends, or you don't qualify, you won't get the car that cheap. 
The difference is that that dealer is still selling the car from more than invoice, not less. The money for the incentive comes from VW, not the dealer. Just wanted to make sure everyone reads this the right way. See what I mean? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 3:44 PM 3-26-2009_


----------



## galvo (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey Paul, are the incentives different from dealer to dealer? Or are they region based? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (galvo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *galvo* »_Hey Paul, are the incentives different from dealer to dealer? Or are they region based? Thanks in advance. 

They are regional, it would be unfair and bad business to make them different dealer to dealer.


----------



## galvo (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
They are regional, it would be unfair and bad business to make them different dealer to dealer.









Cool, thanks. Another question, are NJ and PA incentives alike? If so, do you mind mentioning what they are? I won't be able to make it to a dealership until next week, at least.


----------



## GTI_Matador (Oct 1, 1999)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
I'm sure you understand what I mean, but it sounds like you are disagreeing with what iPinch said, and he was correct, he says dealers are not selling the cars under invoice, and that is right. Especially Sport models, we can't get enough of them. We will not lose money on a car we can't get, especially in a bad economy. Doesn't make any sense to. But, you can end up at a selling price that is less than invoice if you happen to qualify for an incentive from VW, and the dealer agrees to make it available to you at that price. If that incentive program ends, or you don't qualify, you won't get the car that cheap. 
The difference is that that dealer is still selling the car from more than invoice, not less. The money for the incentive comes from VW, not the dealer. Just wanted to make sure everyone reads this the right way. See what I mean? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 3:44 PM 3-26-2009_

We're splitting hairs. I think that i made it clear that the pricing I received was after rebates or what you refer to as incentives, they are the same thing. I don't think anyone is thinking that we can walk into a showroom and just get a car under invoice no matter what the reason whether it be the economy or demand for that model. Everyone should check on available incentives when they are going to purchase a car and Dealers should apply incentives AFTER a price is negotiated not BEFORE to use the incentive to get the car at an agreed selling point that is still around MSRP, I think you would agree to that. If a dealer uses the incentives available at the time properly a buyer can walk away with a car priced under invoice and the dealer can walk away with a profit, a win for everyone.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (galvo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *galvo* »_
Cool, thanks. Another question, are NJ and PA incentives alike? If so, do you mind mentioning what they are? I won't be able to make it to a dealership until next week, at least.









I do not know what the incentives are in PA, so I have no idea if they are the same as ours in NJ. And of course, the incentives end March 31st, next Tuesday, so they may not be the same when you are out there anyway........


----------



## galvo (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks again. Do dealerships inform potential buyers of the incentives for the upcoming month? 
I worked at a dealership before, but I was only a lot boy


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (galvo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *galvo* »_Thanks again. Do dealerships inform potential buyers of the incentives for the upcoming month? 
I worked at a dealership before, but I was only a lot boy









Honestly, it depends. They will tell you if there is a 'Owner Loyalty' program, since you have to sign for it. but VW does not do rebates, as they devalue the brand and the product. Instead they do factory-to-dealer incentives on some products, which are the dealers to use as they see fit. They could tell you about them, or, as above, they could just have you think you are buying the car below invoice, and that the dealer is just so generous. Or they could just keep them. It is the dealers choice. Most car buying websites have these listed, so it is not hard to do your homework, and shop a couple dealers to make sure you get a fair deal. As I always say, my job is a 'Sales Consultant', not a 'Financial Advisor'. It is your job to do your homework so that you get a deal you are happy with.


----------



## D05GU (May 18, 2008)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul, 
how are sales up in Jersey going for the CC ? local sales advisor told me sales are going well for CC .Asking this due to the following 
I hear the same thing from ordinary people asking what s the name of the car and getting same positive responses. Even at my local Car wash place where there is car enthusiasts not very aware of the CC . Seems not much exposure taking into consideration this is the first year of launch model


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (D05GU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D05GU* »_Paul, 
how are sales up in Jersey going for the CC ? local sales advisor told me sales are going well for CC .Asking this due to the following 
I hear the same thing from ordinary people asking what s the name of the car and getting same positive responses. Even at my local Car wash place where there is car enthusiasts not very aware of the CC . Seems not much exposure taking into consideration this is the first year of launch model


they seem to be good, especially the Sport model, they are hard to get. They are doing a fair amount of advertising on the CC, I see it on TV a lot.


----------



## travelgirl (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (BassHz)*

I just bought a CC luxury and the dealer wanted $600 to add the bluetooth and $125 to add the chrome tips. Edmunds has the Volk at a $285 invoice when factory installed. I got both as part of the deal if they wanted to sell the car.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (travelgirl)*

a dealer installed accessory will always be more expensive than a factor installed option


----------



## travelgirl (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (iPinch)*

Understandably so.


----------



## GottaBeKin (Mar 31, 2009)

*5 Seat option?*

Hi Paul,
Will the 2010 CC have a 5 seat option?
Kin


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 5 Seat option? (GottaBeKin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GottaBeKin* »_Hi Paul,
Will the 2010 CC have a 5 seat option?
Kin

Nope, not that I've seen or heard. That's what the regular Passat is for.


----------



## traderfjp (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: 5 Seat option? (TURBO PAUL)*

The CC is a very nice car but if you're looking to spend 30k you should also check out the Audi A4. That is what I ended up with and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Sparda29 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: 5 Seat option? (GottaBeKin)*

I hope it doesn't have an option for 5 seats. It looks great the way it is. If more people wanna come in the car, stuff them in the spacious trunk.


----------



## GottaBeKin (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: 5 Seat option? (TURBO PAUL)*

Lol, but a Passat is not as good looking.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 5 Seat option? (GottaBeKin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GottaBeKin* »_Lol, but a Passat is not as good looking.









lol, well, you can't have everything.......


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: 5 Seat option? (TURBO PAUL)*

Just sucks coming from a 2007 BMW 335 coupe off lease and taking a huge pay cut, I am considering a CC strongly....
With BMW, I could build the car how I wanted it. Almost every option was able to be ordered individually. 
With the CC, if I want a sunroof, I have to go auto. If I want xenon, I have to go VR6... The same with Nav.... Its pissing me off...


----------



## JamesonsViggen (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: 5 Seat option? (Booster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booster* »_Just sucks coming from a 2007 BMW 335 coupe off lease and taking a huge pay cut, I am considering a CC strongly....
With BMW, I could build the car how I wanted it. Almost every option was able to be ordered individually. 
With the CC, if I want a sunroof, I have to go auto. If I want xenon, I have to go VR6... The same with Nav.... Its pissing me off...









Well, you can add Nav easily to a 6mt sport. If you want a roof that bad, there is the Webasto option for $1500. The lights I think you can add seperately as well from OEMPLus.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

What's the current 36 and 48 month lease factor for the VR6 Sport and VR6 4-motion? TIA


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 5 Seat option? (JamesonsViggen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JamesonsViggen* »_
Well, you can add Nav easily to a 6mt sport. If you want a roof that bad, there is the Webasto option for $1500. The lights I think you can add seperately as well from OEMPLus.

And the Webasto option gets you a real sunroof, not a giant glass roof vent.....


----------



## JamesonsViggen (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: 5 Seat option? (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
And the Webasto option gets you a real sunroof, not a giant glass roof vent.....









Exactly. A big glass vent didn't keep me from getting a 6mt. If it winds up being so much of a bother, $1500 for a REAL sunroof is worth it.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: 5 Seat option? (JamesonsViggen)*

is that $1500 installed?


----------



## galvo (Jun 14, 2006)

How much of a bitch would it be to install the nav from OEMPlus?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (galvo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *galvo* »_How much of a bitch would it be to install the nav from OEMPlus? 

I don't know, I would ask at OEMPlus. Maybe someone has done a DIY.


----------



## 03.5GTI (May 5, 2003)

*April Lease Offers*

Paul, can you answer the below?
What's the current 36 and 48 month lease factor for the VR6 Sport and VR6 4-motion?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: April Lease Offers (03.5GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03.5GTI* »_Paul, can you answer the below?
What's the current 36 and 48 month lease factor for the VR6 Sport and VR6 4-motion?


The base 'A+' rates are 36 = 0.00041 and 48 = 0.00104 for the VR6 CC's. These are the rates for my region, they may vary across the country, and by your credit rating.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: April Lease Offers (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
The base 'A+' rates are 36 = 0.00041 and 48 = 0.00104 for the VR6 CC's. These are the rates for my region, they may vary across the country, and by your credit rating. 









wow! Looks like I'll be visiting my local VW dealer tomorrow.
Thanks man


----------



## Grego (May 17, 1999)

*Few general questions from potential buyer*

I just test drove a manual sport model yesterday and I have to say I'm impressed. There were a couple of questions the salesman couldn't answer for me, so I'm glad to see this thread. I hope you can help me out with a few








1) The car had a phone button on the steering wheel, but no mention of Bluetooth option on the sticker. Is it just a dead button without a Bluetooth option or is there some setup involved to making it do something? I didn't expect it to dial my phone or anything but a display or a chime or something. And since I'm on the east coast, does that mean Volk-L is out of the question?
2) Assuming plain Bluetooth option, what features can I expect? Voice dialing? Caller display? Audio streaming? Or just the ability to talk handsfree?
3) Is iPod integration an accessory? Audio streaming over bluetooth, I understand, is very rudimentary ... no control over playlists, track info display, or anything like that. So I'd still like the ability to have a more full-featured iPod integration. Is that an option and, in general, how will that user experience be with music playing and a call comes in? Will the iPod integration and bluetooth play nicely?
4) Any .pdf copy of the manual available online? I haven't been able to find one.
5) Should I be worried about the parking brake button? Of everything in the car, that made me a little nervous as far as maintenance. Especially since the fallback is relying on the tranny/clutch to hold the car on hills if it does go out.
Thanks a lot for any help here!


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Few general questions from potential buyer (Grego)*

1) The car had a phone button on the steering wheel, but no mention of Bluetooth option on the sticker. Is it just a dead button without a Bluetooth option or is there some setup involved to making it do something? I didn't expect it to dial my phone or anything but a display or a chime or something. And since I'm on the east coast, does that mean Volk-L is out of the question?
- Bluetooth is an option but if no bluetooth is fitted on the car it can be had as an dealer installed accessory. Volk-L can be had in all 50 states 

2) Assuming plain Bluetooth option, what features can I expect? Voice dialing? Caller display? Audio streaming? Or just the ability to talk handsfree?

Volk-L will do hands free calling as well as bluetooth streaming. check http://govolkl.com/what_is.htm for a list of features, capabilities and compatible phones. 
3) Is iPod integration an accessory? Audio streaming over bluetooth, I understand, is very rudimentary ... no control over playlists, track info display, or anything like that. So I'd still like the ability to have a more full-featured iPod integration. Is that an option and, in general, how will that user experience be with music playing and a call comes in? Will the iPod integration and bluetooth play nicely?

Full ipod integration like you describe cab only be had with the RNS-510 Nav. You can still get a Ipod cable installed by the dealer that will allow you to change the tracks via the radio or steering wheels buttons and switch playlist but thats it. if you use Volk-L and you get a call the radio is muted regardless of mode so you can answer the call. (volkL uses the same speakers as the radio)
4) Any .pdf copy of the manual available online? I haven't been able to find one.
NO there isnt one
5) Should I be worried about the parking brake button? Of everything in the car, that made me a little nervous as far as maintenance. Especially since the fallback is relying on the tranny/clutch to hold the car on hills if it does go out.

I have yet to see one go bad and we have been using the same system on the Passat since 2006


----------



## Grego (May 17, 1999)

*Re: Few general questions from potential buyer (iPinch)*

Thanks for the feedback!

_Quote, originally posted by *iPinch* »_
1) The car had a phone button on the steering wheel, but no mention of Bluetooth option on the sticker. Is it just a dead button without a Bluetooth option or is there some setup involved to making it do something? I didn't expect it to dial my phone or anything but a display or a chime or something. And since I'm on the east coast, does that mean Volk-L is out of the question?
- Bluetooth is an option but if no bluetooth is fitted on the car it can be had as an dealer installed accessory. Volk-L can be had in all 50 states

So the phone button that's currently there I guess is just waiting to be enabled by an accessory.

_Quote, originally posted by *iPinch* »_
3) Is iPod integration an accessory? Audio streaming over bluetooth, I understand, is very rudimentary ... no control over playlists, track info display, or anything like that. So I'd still like the ability to have a more full-featured iPod integration. Is that an option and, in general, how will that user experience be with music playing and a call comes in? Will the iPod integration and bluetooth play nicely?

Full ipod integration like you describe cab only be had with the RNS-510 Nav. You can still get a Ipod cable installed by the dealer that will allow you to change the tracks via the radio or steering wheels buttons and switch playlist but thats it. if you use Volk-L and you get a call the radio is muted regardless of mode so you can answer the call. (volkL uses the same speakers as the radio)

Ok, so there's an add-on iPod cable that can be installed to the non-Nav stereo in the CC, but it will not display any track info? The funtionality I'm used to is Alpine's iPod interface, but I have one of their low end head units.
Again, thanks for the info!


----------



## chiro444 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Few general questions from potential buyer (Grego)*

I'm very much thinking of getting another VW after a 6 year drought. Do the loyalty programs work for past VW owners or only current ones?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Few general questions from potential buyer (Grego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grego* »_Thanks for the feedback!
Ok, so there's an add-on iPod cable that can be installed to the non-Nav stereo in the CC, but it will not display any track info? The funtionality I'm used to is Alpine's iPod interface, but I have one of their low end head units.
Again, thanks for the info!

There are now two iPod adapters available from VW. The newer 'Enhanced iPod Adapter' integrates the iPod through the Sat Radio, so you can see track names, artists, and control 250 playlists. This is the one you want. Dealers have info on this system and it's capabilities. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Few general questions from potential buyer (chiro444)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chiro444* »_I'm very much thinking of getting another VW after a 6 year drought. Do the loyalty programs work for past VW owners or only current ones? 

In order to qualify for VW Owner Loyalty you must present a valid registration for a 1999 or newer VW registered at the same address, in your name or an immediate family mamber. Car does not have to be traded in.
However, at this time the Owner Loyalty program does not include the CC, at least not in the Eastern Region.


----------



## galvo (Jun 14, 2006)

There should be a Owner Loyalty program for Corrado owners :sigh:


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (galvo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *galvo* »_There should be a Owner Loyalty program for Corrado owners :sigh: 

I agree, you must be loyal if you are keeping a Corrado on the road!


----------



## galvo (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
I agree, you must be loyal if you are keeping a Corrado on the road!









Haha, you said it








I'm going to a dealership tonight to finally drive one of these things. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Pending the weather..


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (galvo)*

Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LuLuTheMonk (Apr 6, 2009)

Any news on: "The Passat CC will be available with VW's "Clean TDI" engine beginning in 2009"?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (LuLuTheMonk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LuLuTheMonk* »_Any news on: "The Passat CC will be available with VW's "Clean TDI" engine beginning in 2009"?

Don't know who you are quoting, but no, no news at all, don't hold your breath at this point.....


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

yeah thats news to me too.


----------



## chiro444 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Lease question*

Thanks for your previous reply. My wife's BMW lease ends at the end of July. My lease is up in October. If I wanted to get two new Volkwagen leases for my wife and myself would it work better if I extended my wife's current lease a few months so we could get a better deal in October going in together? Or in your experience does it work the same if we get her new lease in August then mine in October? BTW, I'm looking at the CC and she's looking at a Jetta if that make any difference.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Lease question (chiro444)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chiro444* »_Thanks for your previous reply. My wife's BMW lease ends at the end of July. My lease is up in October. If I wanted to get two new Volkwagen leases for my wife and myself would it work better if I extended my wife's current lease a few months so we could get a better deal in October going in together? Or in your experience does it work the same if we get her new lease in August then mine in October? BTW, I'm looking at the CC and she's looking at a Jetta if that make any difference.

Well, I don't think that the 2 car thing will mean that much if you are working with a good dealer. if I know that you need another car in a couple months, I'm gonna do everything I can to make sure you are happy and come back.
The only thing that I would say is that generally July is not the best time to lease since while the factors (rates) are low, the residuals are also low, so you pay for more of the car during the lease. If you wait until October, the residuals on the 2010's will of course be higher, and the factors are likely to still be low, since things are likely to still be slow in the business. I would say check on the lease in July for your wife, and see where you are at that point, then decide what to do.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Well, the Volk-L, GoVolk-L. com, is a $325 port installed option, not $199. Now, as an upgrade after the fact, we retail the kit at $340.73, and it is a total of $499 installed. There is also a port option for chrome exhaust tips for the VR6 CC, I don't know if they can fit the 2.0T. 
I would suggest asking this question of Bud on his thread, Ask a VW Parts Guy......US Version. If there are exhaust options, Bud will know! 
Good luck, I'm sure you'll get it worked out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 11:13 AM 3-14-2009_

I have not gotten through all of the post yet, so if this has been answered, sorry.
Chrome exhaust tips, attach with three screws. Use 3C0-071-910-U. We put them on every CC now, because they just don't look right without them.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

We put them on every CC now, because they just don't look right without them.

Bud, you are so right.








Makes the car look right.


----------



## GogoVDubGadget (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey Tom - 
Just read in another thread that Canadian 2010 CC will offer:
DSG on 2.0T
Rear side airbags std
New touchscreen std radio
Standard enhanced bluetooth
Can you confirm when SOP is for US bounds cars and which of these changes are coming stateside.
Thanks!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (GogoVDubGadget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GogoVDubGadget* »_Hey Tom - 
Just read in another thread that Canadian 2010 CC will offer:
DSG on 2.0T
Rear side airbags std
New touchscreen std radio
Standard enhanced bluetooth
Can you confirm when SOP is for US bounds cars and which of these changes are coming stateside.
Thanks! 


This info is preliminary, not finalized in an order guide. And this is Canadian info, not US, but if it holds for them, hopefully it will be the same for us too. We do not as of yet have any final SOP dates, this info just popped up for Canada, so hopefully we'll see the US info very soon. We are watching......
The Euro radios on the UK and German sites show touchscreen radios on all the models, would be sweet if similar radios came here! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

here is the RCD-510


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (iPinch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iPinch* »_here is the RCD-510









So cool!


----------



## im1hapa (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey Tom! Good to see you around here! Thanks again for your help and courtesy in getting me into my CC last month! 
Was wondering if my white Mini Cooper JCW sold yet? I sure hope it went to a good home! 
I definitely have to agree about the chrome tips! It's that little extra something that adds so much http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GogoVDubGadget (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Great info Paul. Since I'm BMW guy (M3, 330cic, Z3) who is new to VW and the CC, can you let me know which month typical SOP is for VW and how far in advance they usually send you guys the order guides. Thanks mucho!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (GogoVDubGadget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GogoVDubGadget* »_Great info Paul. Since I'm BMW guy (M3, 330cic, Z3) who is new to VW and the CC, can you let me know which month typical SOP is for VW and how far in advance they usually send you guys the order guides. Thanks mucho!

"Typical" is different for each plant and each line, and also depends on other factors. But May-June is most likely, and hopefully we see an Order Guide by May. Remember though, order guides are subject to change and mistakes, so we always are only prostive when the cars are on the lot, such as the changes that happened to the CC Sport after the beginning of production.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

yup


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (im1hapa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *im1hapa* »_Hey Tom! Good to see you around here! Thanks again for your help and courtesy in getting me into my CC last month! 
Was wondering if my white Mini Cooper JCW sold yet? I sure hope it went to a good home! 
I definitely have to agree about the chrome tips! It's that little extra something that adds so much http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The Mini went to a good home here in Redwood City.







We took an Audi A4 in trade. 
Now remember, when you detail the CC underbody, it will take a little longer than the Mini did!


----------



## AJTozzi (Apr 4, 2009)

Just an FYI -- I picked up my CC Lux yesturday from Paul @ Millennium (TurboPaul). Nice car -- haven't had a chance to really check it out but love it thus far. 
Paul was a pleasure to work with as well as everyone else at the dealership. They were respectful of my time constraints and got me in and out in 40 minutes. Anyone in the Northeast area should shoot Paul an e-mail (as I did) if your looking for a VW. 
Thanks again Paul.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (AJTozzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AJTozzi* »_Just an FYI -- I picked up my CC Lux yesturday from Paul @ Millennium (TurboPaul). Nice car -- haven't had a chance to really check it out but love it thus far. 
Paul was a pleasure to work with as well as everyone else at the dealership. They were respectful of my time constraints and got me in and out in 40 minutes. Anyone in the Northeast area should shoot Paul an e-mail (as I did) if your looking for a VW. 
Thanks again Paul. 

Thanks Anthony, it was great meeting you, hope you love your car! 
Remember, I want pictures when your done tweeking it!


----------



## lasvegasjunkie (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TURBO PAUL)*

Any news yet whether VW of America will allow its customers to purchase a 6 speed manual CC loaded with options? A 6 speed manual CC equipped just like the Sport Package upgrade available for the 2007 Passat would be interesting. The upcoming 2010 GTI seems to have everyting I like except for rain sensitive wipers and dual-zone climatronic air conditioning (I found both of these features to be very useful the past 2 years). The Passat CC Highline 2.0T now offered in Canada looks like the exact model that strikes my fancy.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (lasvegasjunkie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lasvegasjunkie* »_Any news yet whether VW of America will allow its customers to purchase a 6 speed manual CC loaded with options? A 6 speed manual CC equipped just like the Sport Package upgrade available for the 2007 Passat would be interesting. The upcoming 2010 GTI seems to have everyting I like except for rain sensitive wipers and dual-zone climatronic air conditioning (I found both of these features to be very useful the past 2 years). The Passat CC Highline 2.0T now offered in Canada looks like the exact model that strikes my fancy.

No, no word yet, VW has not yet released the 2010 Oder Guides for the US. But I personally doubt we will see this, it doesn't seem to be the way they have been moving....


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

Planning on buying a CC Sport in the next few weeks and I asked the Sales Manager about trying to have the Bi-Xenon Headlights added to it. 
He said that it's possible, but will void the warranty since its Standard only for the VR6 Sport/4Motion. Which is basically a no to my questions, so is this true?
I think that's the icing on the cake for the CC 2.0T Sport for me.
Thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ECAhatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECAhatch* »_Planning on buying a CC Sport in the next few weeks and I asked the Sales Manager about trying to have the Bi-Xenon Headlights added to it. 
He said that it's possible, but will void the warranty since its Standard only for the VR6 Sport/4Motion. Which is basically a no to my questions, so is this true?
I think that's the icing on the cake for the CC 2.0T Sport for me.
Thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Well, it would void the warranty on anything that is changed. Of course VW is not going to warranty the lights on the car afterwords, since you have changed what they installed in the car at the factory. Also any mods to the wiring, if necessary, would not be covered. But that is all that would be affected. It's really your decision on whether you give up the warranty on the lights, not really a huge risk as far as I can see.


----------



## D05GU (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (ECAhatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECAhatch* »_Planning on buying a CC Sport in the next few weeks and I asked the Sales Manager about trying to have the Bi-Xenon Headlights added to it. 
He said that it's possible, but will void the warranty since its Standard only for the VR6 Sport/4Motion. Which is basically a no to my questions, so is this true?
I think that's the icing on the cake for the CC 2.0T Sport for me.
Thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

An inconvenient solution 
You could always switch them back before you take it to the dealership if any issue arises


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

I was actually asking if THEY Could Install the Factory Bi-Xenon HIDs from the Vr6 Sport/4Motion on my car before the purchase. Not an aftermarket headlight kit. I was just wondering if it was even possible for that to happen.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ECAhatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECAhatch* »_I was actually asking if THEY Could Install the Factory Bi-Xenon HIDs from the Vr6 Sport/4Motion on my car before the purchase. Not an aftermarket headlight kit. I was just wondering if it was even possible for that to happen.

Technically, sure they could install the HID's. But would they? That is up to each dealer and their policy about modifying cars....


----------



## traderfjp (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Save your money and buy the extra bright bulbs in Pep boys. The stock bulbs are bad at all too, imho.


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (traderfjp)*

True, thanks for the replies.


----------



## GogoVDubGadget (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Late April lease rates*

Hey guys!
Can you please confirm the current residual and money factor (buy rates) on the 2009 CC lux at 36 months, assuming tier 1 credit.
Thanks much!


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

what's the possibility of having 18" Interlagos wheels added to my CC Sport as part of a deal to purchase the car?  Kind of vague...but just curious.


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (ECAhatch)*

Paul,
are you seeing CC's coming through yet with the new 9W3 Bluetooth fitted?
or, do you have an estimate as to when you WILL see them start to appear?
thanks


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ECAhatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECAhatch* »_what's the possibility of having 18" Interlagos wheels added to my CC Sport as part of a deal to purchase the car? Kind of vague...but just curious.

It's an over-the-counter deal from the parts dept, so it's just a matter of you and the dealer putting it together. Not a cheap option though....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (wwittman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wwittman* »_Paul,
are you seeing CC's coming through yet with the new 9W3 Bluetooth fitted?
or, do you have an estimate as to when you WILL see them start to appear?
thanks


They are hitting the lots already....


----------



## grandbay (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul any reason the parts that make up the BT with voice dial can't be ordered and installed by a dealer. Mine doesn't seem to know all the parts and I'm unsure about buying a kit from ebay without knowing I have all the parts necessary or that it will really work in a CC with Nav. Can you get a list of the parts required?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (grandbay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grandbay* »_Paul any reason the parts that make up the BT with voice dial can't be ordered and installed by a dealer. Mine doesn't seem to know all the parts and I'm unsure about buying a kit from ebay without knowing I have all the parts necessary or that it will really work in a CC with Nav. Can you get a list of the parts required?

I have no idea, I haven't even seen a car with this option installed yet. I am sure it can be done, but whether or not it would be worth the expense and time I can't say. If you need the parts tracked down, I would say the best bet is to post this questions on Bud's thread 'Ask a VW Parts Guy'. If anyone can figure this out, it's Bud. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: 9W3 Bluetooth*

AH, so they are "hitting the lots" but you still have NOT actually seen one.

as I've said before.
VW advertised them as available.
I tend to think they should make it available as a retrofit for the SAME price they failed to deliver it.
thanks though, for the help


_Modified by wwittman at 3:59 PM 4-21-2009_


----------



## grandbay (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (grandbay)*

How many mile/s would a CC have after it has been delivered from the Factory right after it has been PDI?
This dealer says this car is brand new, but it has 13 miles already...? I just find that odd.


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

direct quote from the Sales Manager "When the cars come off the truck, they drive them off, they are then driven around the dealership for inspection, clean-up, and parking. They are also driven to the gas station."
13 miles though?...


----------



## grandbay (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: (ECAhatch)*

How many miles did you expect the car to have?


----------



## PhillyCC (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (grandbay)*

My car had over 100 miles on it when I got it....I don't think 13 is bad at all


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (grandbay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grandbay* »_How many miles did you expect the car to have? 

There was a reason I asked...hmm 
A Brand new car to me means...maybe 1-4 miles max, I think that is more than enough. I don't think it needs to be driven that long (13 miles) or far to get moved for parking, gas, or clean up. Seeing that I know there is a gas station really close to this dealership.
I think they already do these "pre-delivery" runs/tests before shipping anywho. If I'm wrong...then I'm wrong. It's me trying to buy the car, not you...so I don't expect you to agree with me.




_Modified by ECAhatch at 2:54 PM 4-21-2009_


----------



## grandbay (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: (ECAhatch)*

Just simply asking a question as to what your expectation was. I dont think I said I agree or disagree with you. Seems to me if you think the car has too many miles you dont sign the paperwork.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECAhatch* »_
There was a reason I asked...hmm 
A Brand new car to me means...maybe 1-4 miles max, I think that is more than enough. I don't think it needs to be driven that long (13 miles) or far to get moved for parking, gas, or clean up. Seeing that I know there is a gas station really close to this dealership.
I think they already do these "pre-delivery" runs/tests before shipping anywho. If I'm wrong...then I'm wrong. It's me trying to buy the car, not you...so I don't expect you to agree with me.



Cars typically show up to the dealership with 2-7 miles already (on average, I've seen as high as 21 IIRC). Then, the PDI calls for a 5 mile test drive over varying conditions to make sure everything is ok. Then, lord only knows how many people might be interested in and want to test drive that particular car. Hell, we had to dealer trade to get mine, 200 miles away, and it's been sitting there for 4 months already. I can just imagine how many miles are gonna be on it when it shows up tomorrow.


----------



## RS-SIX (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
This info is preliminary, not finalized in an order guide. And this is Canadian info, not US, but if it holds for them, hopefully it will be the same for us too. We do not as of yet have any final SOP dates, this info just popped up for Canada, so hopefully we'll see the US info very soon. We are watching......
The Euro radios on the UK and German sites show touchscreen radios on all the models, would be sweet if similar radios came here! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hi Paul,
Is the complete order guide out now? Any chance you can upload it on here or mail to me? I know there is a separate thread with the 2010 updates but it will be nice to be able to see the specs together in one place. TIA.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (ECAhatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECAhatch* »_
There was a reason I asked...hmm 
A Brand new car to me means...maybe 1-4 miles max, I think that is more than enough.

You can think what you want... good luck finding any new car with under 8-10 miles.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 9W3 Bluetooth (wwittman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wwittman* »_AH, so they are "hitting the lots" but you still have NOT actually seen one.

as I've said before.
VW advertised them as available.
I tend to think they should make it available as a retrofit for the SAME price they failed to deliver it.
thanks though, for the help 

Remember that it is an option, not standard. We just don't have many ordered with that option. We have a sold Jetta TDI at the port, our first Touareg TDI intransit from the factory, and a Passat wagon waiting to be built. That's it for us. 
Meanwhile, like I said, there are CC on the lots, at the ports, and intransit from the factory with this option. They have not, in any way, failed to deliver this option. 
So, as I said, they are hitting the lots, but I have not actually seen one.


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: 9W3 Bluetooth (TURBO PAUL)*

not wishing to be argumentative because I DO appreciate you being here to help, but that's not at all the story I got form my two local dealers and the sales manager at the dealership i DID lease through
they both, said that in fact VW had the option on the website but was not BUILDING the cars that way until Feb.
And they weren't appearing here at all until at least April (now)
so they offered it to me, essentially, in March, but I couldn't HAVE it unless I put off buying until probably May, realistically.
I'm not a lawyer, but that seems like borderline misrepresentation.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ECAhatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECAhatch* »_How many mile/s would a CC have after it has been delivered from the Factory right after it has been PDI?
This dealer says this car is brand new, but it has 13 miles already...? I just find that odd.

Well, from my experience with VW since 1999, I would say that 13 miles are on the low side. We do see some with less, but most are in the teens or twenties for miles, and we regularly get cars with more. 
They are often tested at the factories, they are moved around the factories, ports, ships, and then at the dealers. It is what it is.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 9W3 Bluetooth (wwittman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wwittman* »_not wishing to be argumentative because I DO appreciate you being here to help, but that's not at all the story I got form my two local dealers and the sales manager at the dealership i DID lease through
they both, said that in fact VW had the option on the website but was not BUILDING the cars that way until Feb.
And they weren't appearing here at all until at least April (now)
so they offered it to me, essentially, in March, but I couldn't HAVE it unless I put off buying until probably May, realistically.
I'm not a lawyer, but that seems like borderline misrepresentation. 

I'm not arguing, but I am trying to understand..... 
These dealers said that VW had the option on the website? What website, VW.com (public site), or the factory ordering site (private internal site)? I do not believe that this option was on VW.com back then, and we often see upcoming options on the ordering site before they are available for ordering, but that does not make it misrepresentation, in fact it could be just the opposite. What if you had the ability to wait to order your car, but no one told you about the upcoming option. You buy the car thinking that there was no way to get what you want, and then a couple months later you find out that you could have waited and gotten what you wanted? Would that make you happy? I doubt it. I would rather we know about upcoming options and then have the choice to wait or not wait. 
If it was on VW.com, like all manufacturers sites, they have disclaimers about availability of options, as they all run into supply issues from time to time. 
I always feel that giving my customers a choice is the better way to do it, that's how I would want to be treated. You had a choice, and you made that choice based on the facts as they were known at that time, and those facts came to be true, as the cars are here, at the time expected. 
I am actually surprised you had three dealers telling you about the option, as most dealers won't tell you, they don't want to maybe ruin the immediate sale of a car on the lot, for a maybe future sale of an order later. I find it's rare to find that many upfront dealers in the same area. Kudos to them! 
I just don't see how telling you the truth and letting you choose is 'borderline misrepresentation'.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## PassatCC75 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Miles driven*

My CC had 50 miles on it. In fact it was out for a test drive when I bought it. I did not sign the papers until the car came back and I could check it.








My last new car had 75 miles on it, but it contained a sticker from the factory certifying it had been pulled off the line and taken to the test track, Driven around the track several times, and then returned to the factory to fix any problems that were found during the drive. I drove that car every day for three years, without a single problem And, it had no squeeks, rattles or strange noises when I traded it.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Miles driven (PassatCC75)*

Sometime dealers also have "dealer trades" that can have as much as 400 miles


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Miles driven (iPinch)*

VW.com had the info as available on the model
I ASKED the dealers about it and they looked it up on the ordering site and duly reported that yes, it was being offered, but not coming through form the factory YET.
I ended up feeling somewhat pressured to take the March "deal" while it was still available (and yes, the April deal turned out to be identical) ... but the bottom line for me is that VW listed the option as available.
all the disclaimers in the world don't change that.
You cannot claim something in an ad and then simply say "none of this may be true" at the bottom in small print.
THAT has been held in court many times.
THe presumption is that what you say is true, or at least in good faith.
VW KNOWS they haven;t been making those cars yet.
I don;t have double visors either, another thing claimed to be included on the website.
Not a big deal. But it's STILL on the site. They don't know by now they're not on the CC Lux?
the point of a website is to aid potential customers in shopping.
Is it REASONABLE to expect a potential customer to come in with that list of 100 features to you and ask you one by one by one if they really ARE included?
Is that a valuable use of YOUR time?
why bother to have the site at all?
anyway...


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

thanks for the replies


----------



## GTI_Matador (Oct 1, 1999)

*Re: Miles driven (wwittman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wwittman* »_VW.com had the info as available on the model
I ASKED the dealers about it and they looked it up on the ordering site and duly reported that yes, it was being offered, but not coming through form the factory YET.
I ended up feeling somewhat pressured to take the March "deal" while it was still available (and yes, the April deal turned out to be identical) ... but the bottom line for me is that VW listed the option as available.
all the disclaimers in the world don't change that.
You cannot claim something in an ad and then simply say "none of this may be true" at the bottom in small print.
THAT has been held in court many times.
THe presumption is that what you say is true, or at least in good faith.
VW KNOWS they haven;t been making those cars yet.
I don;t have double visors either, another thing claimed to be included on the website.
Not a big deal. But it's STILL on the site. They don't know by now they're not on the CC Lux?
the point of a website is to aid potential customers in shopping.
Is it REASONABLE to expect a potential customer to come in with that list of 100 features to you and ask you one by one by one if they really ARE included?
Is that a valuable use of YOUR time?
why bother to have the site at all?
anyway... 

I'm lost and curious, what option are you talking about?


----------



## skers (Apr 20, 2009)

Your complaining about 13 miles?? My "new" CC4motion had 4,000 miles, "managers car". I bought a $42,600 car for $35,000, less my 1999 C280 trade, and I was out the door for $29,000. I see it as getting a new car with all the bugs worked out plus I saved some cash. (they also had the windows tinted already)


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Miles driven (wwittman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wwittman* »_VW.com had the info as available on the model
I ASKED the dealers about it and they looked it up on the ordering site and duly reported that yes, it was being offered, but not coming through form the factory YET.
I ended up feeling somewhat pressured to take the March "deal" while it was still available (and yes, the April deal turned out to be identical) ... but the bottom line for me is that VW listed the option as available.
all the disclaimers in the world don't change that.
You cannot claim something in an ad and then simply say "none of this may be true" at the bottom in small print.
THAT has been held in court many times.
THe presumption is that what you say is true, or at least in good faith.
VW KNOWS they haven;t been making those cars yet.
I don;t have double visors either, another thing claimed to be included on the website.
Not a big deal. But it's STILL on the site. They don't know by now they're not on the CC Lux?
the point of a website is to aid potential customers in shopping.
Is it REASONABLE to expect a potential customer to come in with that list of 100 features to you and ask you one by one by one if they really ARE included?
Is that a valuable use of YOUR time?
why bother to have the site at all?
anyway... 

So I am still trying to understand this.....it was March when this occurred? So VW had an option on the site as available, and it was orderable, and in fact there where orders already in the system for this feature, and so they are correctly informing you of an available option and that is a wrong? 
Just because it's on the website, doesn't mean that it's on every lot, or even any lot at all. What if no dealers ordered cars for stock with that option? We don't have to order the option for our inventory if we don't think it will sell to our customers. It's our choice, it's an 'option'. Would VW be wrong for listing the option on the website then? Should they not list an available option on the site until every dealer takes one and has it on the lot? Or should it be 50% of dealers? I just don't follow what you want them to do. In March, this WAS a 100% available option. Maybe we disagree on what 'available' is, but if it is orderable, it's available, and I EXPECT VW to make that info available on the website. Bottom line is you can walk into any VW dealer, and order that feature, and VW will build the car, then that is available. 
I don't have any Jetta SportWagen TDI's in stock, but I can order them....and if you ask me, I will tell you they are available....
I am sorry if you felt pressured to take a car without a feature you wanted, but that is ultimately your decision to make. If the 9W3 Bluetooth was that important a feature, and it was on the way, I would have said to wait....but I just don't see this as VW failing you. 
Oh, and while I agree that it would be nice if things like the double visors weren't listed, in the automotive business, the only legal claim a customer can make on options and features is what is listed on the car's window sticker. It doesn't matter what's listed on the website, in brochures, or anywhere else, as long as they have disclaimers about the fact that equipment changes happen (and they do change, often during the year, for all manufacturers), and that the feature in question is not listed on the car in question's window sticker. 










_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 10:52 AM 4-22-2009_


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

Not really.
I couldn't order the car.
I could "wait" until "probably May, but maybe June" until cars with the Bluetooth were coming through.
And my car came from another dealer; my dealer 'found it' for me.
But NO ONE anywhere in the US had a car with bluetooth. They simply didn't exists at all yet.
NO ONE 'ordered' one?
No.
VW wasn't MAKING them yet.
That was the answer.
And just FYI, VW America acknowledged on the phone that they should not have been advertising it when it was not yet truly available.
And take for example the people here talking about their Sport models with random Luxury model features.
Last week I saw a Sport in the showroom with the Lux adjustable/memory driver seat. The sales mgr scratched his head when I showed him. He acknowledged that VW is "notoriously flaky" with stuff like that. Cars just show up with different wheels or a feature like that included or left off. They change the 'run' without telling ANYONE, dealers included.
Now say, for instance, that I would have bought a Sport if I had known that it would include rain sensing wipers, and the memory seat, and the autodimming mirror, and all those things that are supposed to be ONLY included on the Luxury. What if I would have, and saved the difference in price, EXCEPT that I ordered the Lux based on VW's info (and the dealer's) that those features were NOT on the Sport?
Wouldn't I be as entitled to be annoyed at that as the people who got those features on their Sport unexpectedly are entitled to be happy about it?

It's DECEPTIVE, whether intentionally or not.




_Modified by wwittman at 4:48 PM 4-22-2009_


----------



## skers (Apr 20, 2009)

I have to agree about the liturature vs reality. $10.00 worth of footwell lights would be great to light up those black holes at night. see the interior pics on the euro CC TDI post



_Modified by skers at 11:55 AM 4-22-2009_


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (skers)*

I see that new CCs coming have the tips included


----------



## skers (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: (ECAhatch)*

Tips? exhaust tips?


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (skers)*

whoops....forgot to add "Chrome Tips"


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (wwittman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wwittman* »_Not really.
I couldn't order the car.
I could "wait" until "probably May, but maybe June" until cares with the Bluetooth were coming through.
And my car came from another dealer; my dealer 'found it' for me.
But NO ONE anywhere in the US had a car with bluetooth. They simply didn't exists at all yet.
NO ONE 'ordered' one?
No.
VW wasn't MAKING them yet.
That was the answer.
And just FYI, VW America acknowledged on the phone that they should not have been advertising it when it was not yet truly available.
It's DECEPTIVE, whether intentionally or not.



I hope that you are not getting offended about this discussion, I seem to sense that you are getting annoyed, but again I am just discussing this, as I am still not getting this straight in my head. 
I didn't say no one ordered them, I was trying to make a point as to when you would feel it was appropriate for VW to put the information about options on the website. My point being that if an option can be ordered, then that info should be available to the public. Yes, this option was not yet at dealers in March, but it was orderable for at least a month, and they were in production at the time you were at your dealer. 
I still am assuming that this all took place in March, going by what you said in an earlier post, and that you did not correct this in my last post. If this is correct, then this is all pointless, as in March of 2009, this was a factory available option on this car, they could be ordered, and were in fact on order for many weeks already, and as such belong on the website. I again ask, would you have been happier if the option was on the way here, and the website and the dealer did not tell you about it, and then you bought your car in March, only to learn that the option you wanted was actually on the way, only a few weeks away, and you were not told you had a choice? That, to me, would be the deception. I would be pissed if I was the customer. If there is a choice available, then tell me so I can make the best decision for me. 
You said that you could not order this option? Was this because you did not want to wait? That is not VW fault if you couldn't wait. These cars were 100% orderable all during March, and even February. VW was making them. Just to make sure I didn't remember wrong, I located CC's in the Eastern Region with 9W3 that are in-stock at dealers right now. The first random car I pulled had these production dates:
*VIN - WVWHL73C19E559226
Status - Dealer Stock 
Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2009 
Model: 3574L6 CC 2.0T, LUX - AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: 2T2T DEEP BLACK PEARL 
Interior Color: ZU BLACK LEATHER 
Options: 9W3 BLUETOOTH HIGH UHV PREMIUM 
Estimated Total MSRP $33,375 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Order Entry 01/21/2009 
Marked Sold Order 
Vehicle Assigned 01/21/2009 
Release to Manuf. 02/04/2009 
Release for Production 02/18/2009 
Factory Inspected 03/18/2009 
Departure Port Arrived 03/19/2009 
Ship Loaded 03/31/2009 
Port Arrived 04/13/2009 
Dealer Invoice 04/13/2009
Port Hold End
Rel. to Carrier (Port) 04/15/2009
Rail Load
Rail Unload
Truck Load 04/16/2009
Dealer Delivered 04/17/2009
Retail Sale *
Now if your dealer lead you to believe that they couldn't yet order the car in March, then I am sorry, but this is not VW's fault. Any dealer could look in the system and see all the cars that are on order in the system, as long as the order is released to manufacturing, as you can see this car was released 2/4/09, as I am sure many others were. They could have seen this and known that they could order the option. 
Now of course if you chose to order a car in March, you wouldn't get it until June or so, but there would have been inbound cars coming that may have matched what you wanted, and a good dealer could have called on one of them and tried to get it for you, and those were arriving in April, like the car above. 
Now, if all this happened in say November, way before the cars could be ordered, then I would agree 100% that VW was at fault, since they would have been advertising an option that could not be ordered, and so was not available. 

_Quote, originally posted by *wwittman* »_
Last week I saw a Sport in the showroom with the Lux adjustable/memory driver seat. The sales mgr scratched his head when I showed him. He acknowledged that VW is notoriously flaky with stuff like that. Cars just show up with different wheels or a feature like that included or left off. They change the 'run' without telling ANYONE, dealers included.


I also was more than a little surprised that your dealer said this. I have been with VW since 1999, and in the car business since 1992, and while every once in a blue moon I have seen a VW with an incorrect option, I would say that I have seen this maybe once a year, at the most. It is completely rare, and far from what could be called 'notoriously flaky'. Yes, like all manufacturers, they can and do change equipment during the year, sometimes unexpectedly if a supplier has issues, but we as dealers ALWAYS know when this occurs, ALWAYS. They post this info right on the front page of the Volksagen Inventory Management system that we use. True, many dealers don't check this or read all the info there, but again, not VW's fault, they do supply the info. 
Scratchy the dealer should have known that the first batch of Sport CC's that came here had the memory seat, this was definitely a screw up at the beginning of production, is a well known cool add-on if you get one, and a nice freebee for those that got them. VW knew this happened, differences between US and Euro specs, but they decided just to get the cars on the lots instead of stopping them and correcting them first. But this is not a random thing, it was the first batch, and only the first batch. And this stuff does happen to all manufacturers, I've seen it. 
Anyways, I am tired of thinking about this.....I hope that this all helped clear it up for you or others out there, I do get the feeling that the issues you have are more with the dealers info than with VW corporate. I am sorry that you feel that you were deceived about all this, I just don't feel that VW is at fault, although I know you do. I do hope that you are enjoying your beautiful CC.


----------



## chiro444 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Wow! I have to say Turbo Paul that you are going way beyond what you have to to be polite to wwittman. 
Hey wwittman, give the guy a break, he doesn't represent Volkswagen of America, he's here as a favor to us to answer questions from a saleperson's perspective. If you're unhappy with your deal then take it up with your salesman. If you're unhappy with Volkswagen's manufacturing or website practices then get on a plane and go see Gunther over in Germany.








All in all, I feel you're being inappropriate and downright rude! Nobody twisted your arm to take the deal and if you're not happy with it then go cry to the proper authorities!


----------



## traderfjp (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: (chiro444)*

wwittman: I don't understand what you're upset about. Let me see if I have this right. You saw a TV add for a CC that had Blue Tooth as an option. Then you bought a CC that didn't have Blue Tooth and are upset that you didn't wait for blue tooth to come out? 
I agree that VW shouldn't have advertised a car option that wasn't available yet but you saw the Maroni sticker before you bought the car and knew the car didn't have Blue Tooth. Why didn't you buy another car like an Audi A4 that has it as an option right now. Why buy the car and then cry about it? What am I missing? 


_Modified by traderfjp at 4:08 AM 4-23-2009_


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (traderfjp)*

I don't think I've been either rude to, or accusatory toward, Paul.
Just explaining my feelings about VW of America.
and I HAVE taken the issue to them.
But let me says again, Paul, thanks a lot. You've been very helpful.
trader, ciro, If you don't understand where I am coming from, then you haven't read what I've written.
You can disagree, certainly. But I can't see how you can ask for more explanation.
as you said, you AGREE " that VW shouldn't have advertised a car option that wasn't available yet"...
there it is.

VW has essentially agreed that they should have said it was a "coming soon" option on the website (and corrected other discrepancies), but we'll see what they do when the option becomes available as an add on. IF it does.




_Modified by wwittman at 1:11 AM 4-23-2009_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (wwittman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wwittman* »_I don't think I've been either rude to, or accusatory toward, Paul.
Just explaining my feelings about VW of America.
and I HAVE taken the issue to them.
But let me says again, Paul, thanks a lot. You've been very helpful.
trader, ciro, If you don't understand where I am coming from, then you haven't read what I've written.
You can disagree, certainly. But I can't see how you can ask for more explanation.
as you said, you AGREE " that VW shouldn't have advertised a car option that wasn't available yet"...
there it is.

VW has essentially agreed that they should have said it was a "coming soon" option on the website (and corrected other discrepancies), but we'll see what they do when the option becomes available as an add on. IF it does. 


No, you definitely have not been accusatory or rude, and i hope that you feel the same way about me. I am not trying to challenge you or anything, just clear up what happened and see if you're anger or annoyance toward VW may be misplaced in this situation. 
I do agree, as I have said, that if the option was not available, that it shouldn't have been listed on the website, I just disagree with your definition of available, that's really it I guess. To me, if it's orderable and in production, as this option was in March, then it is available. True, saying it's 'available soon' or something would be a little better maybe, but again, an orderable option is an available option, at least in my mind.....
I do also understand that VW agreed with you on the phone, but then that really is the job of those people at customer service, it's certainly easier to apologize to the unhappy customer if there is nothing else you can do. I guess I just a little more annoying than them.....








Also like one responder above said that if at that time they were advertising this feature I would not be happy with VW, since the cars were not on the lots yet, that just seems to imply more when they put it on TV or the like. Like Honda running ads for the fuel-cell Clarity last year that was not available to the general public, just a couple hundred total cars to fleet type buyers in a couple markets. That is a BS ad, because telling me all about a car I can't buy under any circumstance (even if I want to wait for an order) is really deceptive, IMHO.
Anyway, I hope that they do come out with a retro fit dealer installed option for 9W3, but I have been led to believe that Volk-L is the only solution......


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

I certainly have no complaints about you, Paul, or your generosity in spending time here.
The Skoda kit IS available online for about the same price as my dealer sells the Volk-L kit.
I just don't know about having it installed or whether bits might be missing (like the panel for the mic)
but I'm still waiting and seeing what happens with the 9W3 over the next month or so


----------



## GogoVDubGadget (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: (wwittman)*

You could always call or write VW customer relations and ask them to pay for it. 
My 2004 BMW was one of the last ones produced prior to Bluetooth becoming standard (mid year). BMW Customer Relations authorized my dealer to install it after I insisted they open a case and escalate to a supervisor. Worth a try


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (GogoVDubGadget)*

exactly what i am already trying...


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (grandbay)*

Options, equipment and pricing are subject to change without notice


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (iPinch)*

I don;t want to keep arguing this.
But it HAS been held by courts many times now that an advertisement must not be intentionally misleading or deceptive.
Putting disclaimers in does not protect them.
did VW know that these features were not correct in their ads?
if a year later, VW still advertises that double visors are present in the car when they aren't, is that okay with a disclaimer?
how about for two years?
WHEN does it become intentionally misleading?

for years restaurants had signs in the coat room that said "We are not responsible for theft from our premises" and yet, it runs out they ARE.
I can hang a sign on my bumper that says "Not responsible for damage due to my contact with you or your vehicle"
think that will protect me?


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

All manufacturers do this.. If you're not happy with VW I'd suggest trading in your car and moving on.


----------



## GTI_Matador (Oct 1, 1999)

*Re: (PhillyCC)*

Paul I'm curious, am I off with any of these numbers for a 36 month 12k CC Lux?
MSRP: $33,100
Invoice: $30,947
Sell price: $28,197 ($2,750 discounts)
Residual: $19,529 (33,100 [MSRP] X 59% [typical for 12k])
Lease cost:
$28,197 - $19,529 = $8,668 / 36 = $240.77
Monthly Interest:
$28,197 + $19,529 = $47,726 * .0025 (money factor) = $119.31
Monthly Tax: in NY its 8.63
$360.08 (Lease cost + interest) * 1.0863 = $391.15
Final number: $391.15


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (caj1)*

thanks, caj1,
fortunately yours isn't the only suggestion I have to go by.
It's clear what YOU would do, but thanks, that's not what I would or will do.
FWIW, every Saab I had (which was 6 on them) had exactly the features advertised ahead of time.
no 'surprises'


_Modified by wwittman at 8:53 PM 5-8-2009_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Hello?*


----------



## Volkswagen Golf (Feb 8, 2002)

I just wanted to let you guys know how much I appreciate this thread. I wish all car forums had a thread like this!
I'm definitely going to be asking for your help to do a search for the car we want in a couple of months...
One quick question I guess... My wife and I are planning to get a CC around October/November. According to what you had said earlier in the thread, October is a good month to lease a car because the residuals are high and the money factors are still low. We had planned to pick up a left over '09 with the hopes of getting an even better deal. Does this sound likely, or will we be better off to just go with the '10? I do like the new radio that is said to come with the '10's, but I'd rather save a couple $'s if possible. We are going to want a 6mt sport, so the upgrade to DSG won't really matter for us - although I'm glad to see them offer this car with that tranny. 
Another quick question: My wife's employer offers supplier pricing on VW's. Should this program be beneficial in getting a good deal? I would imagine that it would be, but figured that you might have some experience with the program.
Thanks again for all of your help!
Kyle


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Volkswagen Golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volkswagen Golf* »_I just wanted to let you guys know how much I appreciate this thread. I wish all car forums had a thread like this!
I'm definitely going to be asking for your help to do a search for the car we want in a couple of months...
One quick question I guess... My wife and I are planning to get a CC around October/November. According to what you had said earlier in the thread, October is a good month to lease a car because the residuals are high and the money factors are still low. We had planned to pick up a left over '09 with the hopes of getting an even better deal. Does this sound likely, or will we be better off to just go with the '10? I do like the new radio that is said to come with the '10's, but I'd rather save a couple $'s if possible. We are going to want a 6mt sport, so the upgrade to DSG won't really matter for us - although I'm glad to see them offer this car with that tranny. 
Another quick question: My wife's employer offers supplier pricing on VW's. Should this program be beneficial in getting a good deal? I would imagine that it would be, but figured that you might have some experience with the program.
Thanks again for all of your help!
Kyle

Well, if you are looking in Oct/Nov, you may be able to buy a 2009 CC for less, but I doubt you'll be able to lease one for less. The residual will be terrible compared to the 2010, worse than the price difference. You can try running the numbers when you are ready, but I think you'll be driving home in the 2010. Also you are assuming that by Oct/Nov there will be any 2009 CC Sport 6M cars to be had. They are hard to come by now as it is.








The supplier pricing will certainly help, though it is up to the dealer to accept the program.
We'll be here when you're ready to find your new CC!


----------



## Volkswagen Golf (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Well, if you are looking in Oct/Nov, you may be able to buy a 2009 CC for less, but I doubt you'll be able to lease one for less. The residual will be terrible compared to the 2010, worse than the price difference. You can try running the numbers when you are ready, but I think you'll be driving home in the 2010. Also you are assuming that by Oct/Nov there will be any 2009 CC Sport 6M cars to be had. They are hard to come by now as it is.








The supplier pricing will certainly help, though it is up to the dealer to accept the program.
We'll be here when you're ready to find your new CC!









Thank you for the quick response. I'll be sure to run the numbers when the time comes to see if it is worth looking for an older one. I obviously have no issues with taking home a '10 over an '09 - I love the looks of that new radio - also, do you think that the Dynaudio will be an option on the sport now? I know that the GTI will have this available as an option regardless of trim level.
As far as the supplier pricing goes, I'll make sure that we take advantage of it - even if that means driving across florida to get it. I'm always willing to drive to get the best deal...
Thank you for your help!
Kyle



_Modified by Volkswagen Golf at 10:08 AM 5-10-2009_


----------



## sharkyziff (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Turbo Paul, 
I am looking for current/May residual and money factors for a 2009 Volkswagen CC Sport 2.0T with Tiptronic. 
36 month lease with 12,000 miles per year. 
Also, what are current/May lease and purchase incentives from VW.
Also, do you think lease deals would be better on a 2010 CC in September/October once new models are out??
Thank you for your help and insight!


----------



## grine19 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (TuboPaul)*

TurboPaul, 
I am currently planning on purchasing a CC sometime in late August. From some of the information on this forum it sounds like the 2010 CC Lux would be exactly what I am looking for. A few questions:
1) At what point can I order a 2010?
2) How long would it take for the car to arrive from the factory?
3) How does the process work, do I put a certain percentage down up front and then work on the financing etc when the car arrives? Do I lock in the financing rate at the time of order or when I take possession of the car?
4) Is the MSRP for the 2010 the same as 2009?
5) I am going to be out on the east coast in the beginning of June. Would it be possible to come in and price a 2010 CC then?
Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (grine19)*

since paul is probably busy doing family stuff here ya go 
1) At what point can I order a 2010?
-2010 ordering should start soon, as early as late this month
2) How long would it take for the car to arrive from the factory? 
-90 days is the usual wait
3) How does the process work, do I put a certain percentage down up front and then work on the financing etc when the car arrives? Do I lock in the financing rate at the time of order or when I take possession of the car? 
-go to you preferred dealership and tell them that you would like to order a 2010 CC, and after they offer you to find you one tell them that you want to order a 2010. they will take a deposit from you and write down what you want. at that point you can agree on a price. as far as financing goes you can either opt for the rates available at the time of ordering or time of delivery.
4) Is the MSRP for the 2010 the same as 2009?
- VW does not want us talking about 2010 prices yet.


----------



## grine19 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (iPinch)*

Thank you for the info!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (grine19)*

We already have three 2010 CC's on order. VW has not released final pricing yet, which is why they don't want us talking about anything preliminary. They usually wait until the last minute to finalize so they can see where the economy and exchange rates are at.


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hey all my 09 TDI is being bought back and I have the option to poss switch to a CC what are the finance rates for a1 credit on a cc for 60 months


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ajz9415)*

as per Edmunds.com:
0% APR	Term: 12 months	
0.0% APR	Term: 36 months	
2.9% APR	Term: 48 months
3.9% APR	Term: 60 months	
4.4% APR	Term: 66 months

These are A tier rates available for qualified buyers


_Modified by iPinch at 7:42 PM 5-13-2009_


----------



## im1hapa (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (iPinch)*

*SIGH*
Bought my car in March...got 4.9% for 48 months...I could have waited and probably gotten a similar monthly payment for 36 months and 0%! Stupid trigger finger!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (im1hapa)*

It's all good man...Don't think of the money you could have saved or the options you could have ordered....just think of all the happiness the CC and its beautiful Iron Gray color has brought...that's what I do!


----------



## ek20phil (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Converted2VW)*

props on this thread.
my question regards the 2010. im in no particular hurry to pick up a CC and am still debating btwn one and an a3 2.0TQ with the main focal difference of decision riding on final price and DSG vs s-tronic. so that being said would it be better price negotiating wise to wait until the 2010's arrive on the lot or to order one now?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ek20phil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ek20phil* »_props on this thread.
my question regards the 2010. im in no particular hurry to pick up a CC and am still debating btwn one and an a3 2.0TQ with the main focal difference of decision riding on final price and DSG vs s-tronic. so that being said would it be better price negotiating wise to wait until the 2010's arrive on the lot or to order one now?

Well, first, S-Tronic is DSG. Audi just renamed it. 
It really shouldn't make a difference if you want to order now, except that we don't have final pricing yet. Pricing won't be greatly different from 2009 pricing, and all you'd do is negotiate an amount of discount, or an amount over invoice, and then that would be applied to you car as pricing is released. No problem. It's just a matter of your dealer at this point.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TURBO PAUL)*

We will be on youtube soon!! http://www.youtube.com/user/AskaVWsalesguy


----------



## formerly gt02jettaz (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (iPinch)*

Just came across this thread...wanted to lend my help if anyone needs it. I'm also a VW salesman so if I can be of any service don't hesitate to ask








Sidenote: Just sold my dad the showroom's VR6 4-MO yesterday







Absolutely gorgeous car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Chris


----------



## stereo01 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TURBO PAUL)*

I purchased the Sport model about a month ago. The car did not come with a compass. The dealer says that they cannot program it and that they will contact Volkswagen to see if there is anything they can do for me. I have not heard back from the dealer. It seems the only fix would be to replace the speedometer module with a new one. However, my car's VRN number is somehow burned into the speedometer so changing it may not be so simple. The manual that came with my car says that I should have a compass. I don't want to make a big deal of this, but I would like to have the compass if it is listed as a standard item. I don't understand why my car does not have one. My salesmen told me that mine is the only car he has sold without a compass. Do you have any experience with this that could help me or my dealer. Thanks.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (stereo01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stereo01* »_I purchased the Sport model about a month ago. The car did not come with a compass. The dealer says that they cannot program it and that they will contact Volkswagen to see if there is anything they can do for me. I have not heard back from the dealer. It seems the only fix would be to replace the speedometer module with a new one. However, my car's VRN number is somehow burned into the speedometer so changing it may not be so simple. The manual that came with my car says that I should have a compass. I don't want to make a big deal of this, but I would like to have the compass if it is listed as a standard item. I don't understand why my car does not have one. My salesmen told me that mine is the only car he has sold without a compass. Do you have any experience with this that could help me or my dealer. Thanks. 

This is a known problem, small number of cars had the Service Action required. Your dealer should be able to see it if they put your VIN in the system, but just in case, this is the software update that should fix the problem:
*Service Action - Code: 90E7/R9
Subect 2009 Passat, Passat wagon, and CC Software Update for Instrument Cluster Compass Display February 2009
Problem Description - The compass does not appear in the instrument cluster.
Affected CC VIN # should be in this range: WVW_ _ _3C_9E535905 through WVW_ _ _3C_9E548184
*











_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 4:15 PM 5-20-2009_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stereo01* »_I purchased the Sport model about a month ago. The car did not come with a compass. The dealer says that they cannot program it and that they will contact Volkswagen to see if there is anything they can do for me. I have not heard back from the dealer. It seems the only fix would be to replace the speedometer module with a new one. However, my car's VRN number is somehow burned into the speedometer so changing it may not be so simple. The manual that came with my car says that I should have a compass. I don't want to make a big deal of this, but I would like to have the compass if it is listed as a standard item. I don't understand why my car does not have one. My salesmen told me that mine is the only car he has sold without a compass. Do you have any experience with this that could help me or my dealer. Thanks. 



_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
This is a known problem, small number of cars had the Service Action required. Your dealer should be able to see it if they put your VIN in the system, but just in case, this is the software update that should fix the problem:
*Service Action - Code: 90E7/R9
Subect 2009 Passat, Passat wagon, and CC Software Update for Instrument Cluster Compass Display February 2009
Problem Description - The compass does not appear in the instrument cluster.
Affected CC VIN # should be in this range: WVW_ _ _3C_9E535905 through WVW_ _ _3C_9E548184
*











Also, if this has already been tried, let me know, there are other fixes if this has been tried. 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## formerly gt02jettaz (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TURBO PAUL)*

Have any of you guys heard of issues with the bluetooth system in the VR6 4-mo's? My dad is telling me that the phone sync's up alright when he gets into the car but after a while of driving the phone and the car get disconnected. I'm not sure if its an issue with faulty coding or if he just didn't do the setup properly. Any ideas please feel free to share! Thanks!

Chris


----------



## VWVirgin1 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (formerly gt02jettaz)*

Paul, just took delivery of my CC Luxury with the rns 510 Tech package. This is my first VW and I just turned in my Infiniti M to lease the CC. I have a few questions if you would be so kind to repsond:
1. Can I disable the horn when I lock the doors on exiting the vehicle?
2. Will the driver's seat go back automatically on turing the car off for easier exit?
3. My shift paddles are not working when in Triptonic mode - any ideas before I take it to the dealership?
4. With the rns 510 tech package do I lose the in-dash 6 CD changer?
5. I have ordered the cable for the IPOD hook up in the glove box mdi - will this give me full IPOD capabilities on the Nav screen?
6. Is there an after market chip that you would suggest (might be treading on thin ice here - sorry) for increasing HP and torque?
Thank you for your help Paul - great job.


----------



## TDI_Jeffster (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (VWVirgin1)*

1. yes, with vag-com
2. no, seats can be programmed to go to a set position upon opening the door after unlocking via key fob but not to go to a different position after turning the car off
3. no idea, my tiptronic shifting is done via the shifter - I haven't seen paddles on a CC yet
4. yes
5. yes
6. yes, there are several. APR seems to come highly recommended on these forums


----------



## VWVirgin1 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TDI_Jeffster)*

Thank You Jeffster.


----------



## SCCC (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TDI_Jeffster)*

You don't need VAG-COM to disable the beep on locking the car. Unless the Lux is different, I disabled mine (on my Sport) via the MFD. Set the "ATA Confirm" setting to Off. Lights still flash, but no beep. I kind of wish this worked differently though, maybe you can change it through a VAG-COM setting. On my Mustang, one press will lock the doors and a second will beep the horn. Useful when I forget where I parked in a garage.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (SCCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SCCC* »_You don't need VAG-COM to disable the beep on locking the car. Unless the Lux is different, I disabled mine (on my Sport) via the MFD. Set the "ATA Confirm" setting to Off. Lights still flash, but no beep. I kind of wish this worked differently though, maybe you can change it through a VAG-COM setting. On my Mustang, one press will lock the doors and a second will beep the horn. Useful when I forget where I parked in a garage.

Actually, the dealer can set the locking/unlocking to a few different settings. Just use the panic to find the car.


----------



## SCCC (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TURBO PAUL)*

That's true, I forgot about the panic button. With a two year old son who loves keys, I mostly just wish that button wasn't there!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (SCCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SCCC* »_That's true, I forgot about the panic button. With a two year old son who loves keys, I mostly just wish that button wasn't there!


----------



## VWVirgin1 (May 22, 2009)

Paul, anything on the footwell lights?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (VWVirgin1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWVirgin1* »_Paul, anything on the footwell lights?

Only that there are none now, and they do not seem to be coming for 2010 either.....


----------



## grandbay (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Is there a reason the VW dealer won't install a VW OEM part if it was not purchased from that dealer? I ordered the the euro headlight switch and asked if they would install and enable the rear fog lights and they said they won't because I didn't buy the parts from them.


----------



## kyanite69 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: (grandbay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grandbay* »_Is there a reason the VW dealer won't install a VW OEM part if it was not purchased from that dealer? I ordered the the euro headlight switch and asked if they would install and enable the rear fog lights and they said they won't because I didn't buy the parts from them. 

LOL... I would say "you lost my business for good..., and have a nice day"


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (grandbay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grandbay* »_Is there a reason the VW dealer won't install a VW OEM part if it was not purchased from that dealer? I ordered the the euro headlight switch and asked if they would install and enable the rear fog lights and they said they won't because I didn't buy the parts from them. 

They have the right to, and the reason is pretty simple. The part came from outside the US parts network, so there is no warranty on it that I am aware of. If the dealer installed the part, and you paid the labor, and then there a problem, who pays? Parts from the dealer network are backed by VW, so the dealer is protected. By the act of installing the part, they imply that it is a legit part, and thus carries a warranty, and then they could get stuck, whereas VWoA will not warranty the part, it's not in their system. And the dealer service department loses. An independent shop does not have the same liabilities of warranty that a manufacturers dealer does. The dealer could take this risk if they want to, but I doubt many would. 
Try getting the Sears service department to install brake pads you bought at Midas. Not likely to happen either.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Sorry I didn't get these up earlier, just been a crazy 7-10 days.....
There is no pricing out yet......when it's out, you'll know.....


----------



## skers (Apr 20, 2009)

Will need to get a price on those Vavona wood inserts for my '09


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (skers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skers* »_Will need to get a price on those Vavona wood inserts for my '09

Best thing to do is ask Bud on his Parts Thread.  

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


----------



## ktreg (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Hi, just curious if there are any '09 silver or black w/ cornsilk VR6 4Motion, w/ navi, rear side airbags, Bluetooth, +/- rubber mats in my area (20176)?
Forgive me for not looking extensively but can these cars be had for invoice now?
Thanks.











_Modified by ktreg at 10:24 PM 6-10-2009_


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (ktreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ktreg* »_Hi, just curious if there are any '09 silver or black w/ cornsilk VR6 4Motion, w/ navi, rear side airbags, Bluetooth, +/- rubber mats in my area (20176)?
Forgive me for not looking extensively but can these cars be had for invoice now?
Thanks.









_Modified by ktreg at 10:24 PM 6-10-2009_

Check Lindsay VW in Dulles off rt 28. VR6 4motions can be had for thousands under invoice. I got mine for about $9K off sticker from Lindsay.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (caj1)*

I have a couple CC 4motion demos, dealer principals have expensive taste


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ktreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ktreg* »_Hi, just curious if there are any '09 silver or black w/ cornsilk VR6 4Motion, w/ navi, rear side airbags, Bluetooth, +/- rubber mats in my area (20176)?
Forgive me for not looking extensively but can these cars be had for invoice now?
Thanks.









Tough car! I tried VA since I there is no way to search zip codes, and then the Southern Region and the Eastern Region. 
There are three on the entire east coast with rear airbags, but they do not have any other options. If I drop the airbags, and try the 9W3 Bluetooth, there is only one car on the east coast that also has Navi:
*Hudson Valley Volkswagen 
1148 Route 9
Wappingers Falls, NY 12590 
Phone (845) 298-4500 
VIN - WVWGU73C39E556675
Status - Dealer Stock
Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2009 
Model: 3572UQ CC 3.6L, VR6 - 4MOTION AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: 2T2T DEEP BLACK PEARL 
Interior Color: ZV CORNSILK BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 9W3 BLUETOOTH HIGH UHV PREMIUM 
PTM TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE WITH MDI 

Estimated Total MSRP $43,465
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
This search runs from Maine to Florida to Texas. Rare car. There are many more out there if you just want Navi, no rear airbags, and have the dealer install Volk-L.


----------



## gaddamit (May 2, 2009)

Can you please check if there are any 2009/2010 CC 4motion's available in island gray or black with cornsilk with the tech package and bluetooth available? I live in Atlanta, but have family in Detroit, so either location/area would work.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (gaddamit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gaddamit* »_Can you please check if there are any 2009/2010 CC 4motion's available in island gray or black with cornsilk with the tech package and bluetooth available? I live in Atlanta, but have family in Detroit, so either location/area would work. 

Read my post one up from yours, that car fits your specs, there is nothing else in the Southern or Eastern Regions. I checked the Central Region too, there is no more with your two colors, and that is every dealer east of the Rockies!


----------



## gaddamit (May 2, 2009)

So if I were to goto the dealership to order a CC 4motion, would they be ordering me a 2009 or 2010? Do you know if the incentives will be for the 2010's as well? Some dealers are giving 9k off.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (gaddamit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gaddamit* »_So if I were to goto the dealership to order a CC 4motion, would they be ordering me a 2009 or 2010? Do you know if the incentives will be for the 2010's as well? Some dealers are giving 9k off. 

2010 are already on order for about 3 weeks now. The 2009 incentives are not 2010 incentives. Since the 2010's do not exist, there are no incentives for those cars. We will not know incentives until the cars arrive, but do not expect them to be as aggressive as the current 2009 incentives. At least not until next spring.......we'll see what they do this fall....


----------



## michaelincanada (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TURBO PAUL)*

Hi,

When will the new interest rates on loans and leasings be available from VW for the 2010 model?
Thanks


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (michaelincanada)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michaelincanada* »_Hi,

When will the new interest rates on loans and leasings be available from VW for the 2010 model?
Thanks

When they are parked on the dealers lots.......


----------



## s2steve (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
Please tell me which aftermarket navigation system you offer as a dealer installed option in the Sport CC. Does this system utilize the steering wheel controls for the radio and or bluetooth? Do it have satellite radio? Will it be the same for the 2010's? Also, If I were to order a 2010 CC in June would I still be able to take advantage of the 0% financing? Will the 0% financing be in place in July, August, September? I am interested in purchasing the sport with 6M in black on black but integrated satellite radio, navigation and bluetooth are all mandatory in my next new car. 
Thank you, Steve


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (s2steve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s2steve* »_Paul,
Please tell me which aftermarket navigation system you offer as a dealer installed option in the Sport CC. Does this system utilize the steering wheel controls for the radio and or bluetooth? Do it have satellite radio? Will it be the same for the 2010's? 


It's not something we often do, but we can get an Alpine unit that can incorporate all these features if you'd like to add it. It seems that the steering wheel controls will work for everything but the bluetooth, it just works through the touchscreen. Would be around $2000 with sat. Should be the same for 2010's, although the fitment guides do not have the 2010 cars in them yet.

_Quote, originally posted by *s2steve* »_ Also, If I were to order a 2010 CC in June would I still be able to take advantage of the 0% financing? Will the 0% financing be in place in July, August, September? I am interested in purchasing the sport with 6M in black on black but integrated satellite radio, navigation and bluetooth are all mandatory in my next new car. 

All finance rates that are currently in place are for 2009 cars only, as there are no 2010 cars at this point, so they have no programs for them. When they start hitting the lots, we'll start getting the programs. The current programs expire at the end of June. 

_Quote, originally posted by *s2steve* »_
Thank you, Steve

You're welcome!


----------



## 03.5GTI (May 5, 2003)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul, I see on the VW site they have the 0% for 09 models. What are the term lengths on this??? 36 48 or 60?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (03.5GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03.5GTI* »_Paul, I see on the VW site they have the 0% for 09 models. What are the term lengths on this??? 36 48 or 60?

36 months.


----------



## amitmotiani (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TURBO PAUL)*

Are there any 6spd's with bluetooth in the chambersburg,pa or Syracuse,NY area. How much incentive can I expect on these , I see some people are getting upto 9K


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (amitmotiani)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amitmotiani* »_Are there any 6spd's with bluetooth in the chambersburg,pa or Syracuse,NY area. How much incentive can I expect on these , I see some people are getting upto 9K

There are quite a few out there in PA and NY, but keep in mind that the only Bluetooth available from VW is the 9W2 system, which is really the same thing as the Volk-L system, so any 6-speed manual out there can have it added. it's a few hundred more, but not crazy. 
If you must have the factory installed, please specify colors you would prefer. 
There are no incentives on the 2.0T cars from VW, only the 3.6 cars. So just the mark-up in the cars to negotiate with.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
One of the local LA area dealers was advertising all VR6 CC's for as much as $9K or $10K a couple of weekends ago. I am just wondering how much the incentives are from VW for them to be able to offer them at such prices and still make a buck. Are the incentives posted anywhere? I haven't seen the ads the past couple of weekends, so I am wondering if May or early June is the best time for buying a year-end model. My current BMW 335i lease goes through next June, but if I find similar discounts on 2010 VR6 CC's next May-June, I will pull the trigger and buy one, even though I have sworn never to buy an automatic/Tiptronic/DSG car until I'm too old to walk. 

_Modified by Ali B at 1:33 PM 6-19-2009_


_Modified by Ali B at 2:35 PM 6-19-2009_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (Ali B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ali B* »_Paul,
One of the local LA area dealers was advertising all VR6 CC's for as much as $9K or $10K a couple of weekends ago. I am just wondering how much the incentives are from VW for them to be able to offer them at such prices and still make a buck. Are the incentives posted anywhere? I haven't seen the ads the past couple of weekends, so I am wondering if May or early June is the best time for buying a year-end model. My current BMW 335i lease goes through next June, but if I find similar discounts on 2010 VR6 CC's next May-June, I will pull the trigger and buy one, even though I have sworn never to buy an automatic/Tiptronic/DSG car until I'm too old to walk. 

I don't know what the incentives might be out there in Cali, but I don't think that we could do that much off. Anyways, not all that important if you aren't in the market until next year.....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (Ali B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ali B* »_Paul,
One of the local LA area dealers was advertising all VR6 CC's for as much as $9K or $10K a couple of weekends ago. I am just wondering how much the incentives are from VW for them to be able to offer them at such prices and still make a buck. Are the incentives posted anywhere? I haven't seen the ads the past couple of weekends, so I am wondering if May or early June is the best time for buying a year-end model. My current BMW 335i lease goes through next June, but if I find similar discounts on 2010 VR6 CC's next May-June, I will pull the trigger and buy one, even though I have sworn never to buy an automatic/Tiptronic/DSG car until I'm too old to walk. 

_Modified by Ali B at 1:33 PM 6-19-2009_
There is a simple answer, they are not making money on the CC VR6 models, but when you come in looking for a 2.0T sport, they will. Next may-june is a year away, and in this business might as well be 50 years from now as its a very dynamic business and changes very rapidly. The tip is a good trans and with traffic here in so cal I am somtimes tempted to trade in my 06 TDI 5-Sp to a 09 TDI DSG.

_Modified by Ali B at 2:35 PM 6-19-2009_


----------



## NACDale (May 26, 2009)

I saw on the 2010 Canadian pricing sheet that the Lux w/dsg gets the paddle shifters. There any idea if we will get that in the us?? I hope we get a US Pricing guide soon.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (NACDale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NACDale* »_I saw on the 2010 Canadian pricing sheet that the Lux w/dsg gets the paddle shifters. There any idea if we will get that in the us?? I hope we get a US Pricing guide soon.

I posted the US 2010 CC Order Guide last month. Check the bottom of page 6. The shift paddles are listed as part of the VR6 models, not the 2.0T models.....


----------



## LA_Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello,
I am close to closing a deal on 2009 CC Lux, sticker is about $36 and change. Here is the deal I got
10K 36 months
Residual: 48%
Money Factor: 0.00052
Selling Price: 32,085
Down: 2000
$425 plus tax
Is this a good deal? My question is should I wait and hope that better incentives or deals will be given in the month of July, or should I jump on this deal while I can?
Thanks for all the help


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey Paul. I appreciate this thread and the time you and the others have been taking to answer questions.
I'm looking for a cc lux in island gray(preferably) or deep black with black interior that has nav and bluetooth(9w3?). I'm in Queens NY but work in the bronx. I'd actually be willing to even drive to you if you've got a better price.







I'm looking to purchase on or after July 24, should I just wait for th 2010?
Also, I've read this entire post but I'm not too clear on what the difference is between 9w2 and 9w3 bluetooth. Is it just the voice controls or is there more? Does 9w2 show incoming name on the nav screen and can it be answered using the phone button on the steering wheel? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (LA_Mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LA_Mike* »_Hello,
I am close to closing a deal on 2009 CC Lux, sticker is about $36 and change. Here is the deal I got
10K 36 months
Residual: 48%
Money Factor: 0.00052
Selling Price: 32,085
Down: 2000
$425 plus tax
Is this a good deal? My question is should I wait and hope that better incentives or deals will be given in the month of July, or should I jump on this deal while I can?
Thanks for all the help


Getting $4k off on a Lux sounds like a good deal to me. I really doubt that the lease would get any better, we'll be lucky if it doesn't get worse. If you think about the way a lease works, there are two important parts of a lease, the residual (what the bank owns the car for at the end of the lease) and the lease factor (interest rate). Cars leased out in July come back in three years later. By the time they are picked up at the dealership that you dropped it off at, and moved to the auction, prepped and sold, it's August. At that point, the dealers bidding on the car would still have to get it ready for sale on their lots, so could even be September. That three year old car is now a four year old car. So usually the residual goes down next month to reflect this fact, so unless they cut the lease factor a good amount, the lease payments go up. 
Go get the car if it's what you want.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (TheRodfather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRodfather* »_Hey Paul. I appreciate this thread and the time you and the others have been taking to answer questions.
I'm looking for a cc lux in island gray(preferably) or deep black with black interior that has nav and bluetooth(9w3?). I'm in Queens NY but work in the bronx. I'd actually be willing to even drive to you if you've got a better price.







I'm looking to purchase on or after July 24, should I just wait for th 2010?
Also, I've read this entire post but I'm not too clear on what the difference is between 9w2 and 9w3 bluetooth. Is it just the voice controls or is there more? Does 9w2 show incoming name on the nav screen and can it be answered using the phone button on the steering wheel? 
Thanks in advance 

The only Bluetooth that's factory installed in the Lux is the 9W3, the 9W2 is only available in the 2.0T Sport. For 2010, Bluetooth is standard, 9W3 in the 2010 Lux. 
I would say lets wait and see what the situation is with inventory at the time you are ready. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

OK. Thank you. In 3 weeks I will be reminding you


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (TheRodfather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRodfather* »_OK. Thank you. In 3 weeks I will be reminding you









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gaddamit (May 2, 2009)

Hey Paul! Any chance you can see if there are any CC 4motions with tech package and factory installed bluetooth available anywhere near detroit or atlanta. If so, what color exterior/interiors are available. Also, any idea on what type of incentives are on the car currently. I would love to purchase one soon (2 weeks or less). My lease does not end until August 24th, but am willing to purchase my CC now, but if something is at the port and not coming till mid august, that will be fine as well. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (gaddamit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gaddamit* »_Hey Paul! Any chance you can see if there are any CC 4motions with tech package and factory installed bluetooth available anywhere near detroit or atlanta. If so, what color exterior/interiors are available. Also, any idea on what type of incentives are on the car currently. I would love to purchase one soon (2 weeks or less). My lease does not end until August 24th, but am willing to purchase my CC now, but if something is at the port and not coming till mid august, that will be fine as well. Please let me know. Thanks

There are a few. In Michigan, there are two, both at the dealers now:
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fox Volkswagen 
773 S. Rochester Rd
Rochester Hills, MI 48307 
Phone (248) 656-0400 
VIN - WVWGU73C49E556359
Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2009 
Model: 3572UQ CC 3.6L, VR6 - 4MOTION AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: 9H9H IRON GRAY METALLIC 
Interior Color: ZU BLACK LEATHER 
Options: 9W3 BLUETOOTH HIGH UHV PREMIUM 
PTM TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE WITH MDI 

Estimated Total MSRP $43,465 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
403060 
Name Vyletel Volkswagen 
40555 Van **** Ave
Sterling Heights, MI 48313 
Phone (586) 977-2800 
VIN - WVWGU73C09E562434 
Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2009 
Model: 3572UQ CC 3.6L, VR6 - 4MOTION AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: 2T2T DEEP BLACK PEARL 
Interior Color: ZU BLACK LEATHER 
Options: 9W3 BLUETOOTH HIGH UHV PREMIUM 
KMK RUBBER MATS (4) - TRUNK LINER (PORT INSTALLED) 
PTM TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE WITH MDI 
Estimated Total MSRP $43,664 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

In Georgia, there are none at all. Hope this helps, but these are getting rare.


----------



## djt01 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
I’ve got a 2006 Honda Accord EX sedan (V6/6-speed) that I purchased new in 2006 with a balloon payment plan. The end of 36 months is up and I have to make a decision on whether I’m going to keep it or get rid of it soon. 
I looked at the 2009 Accord and I wasn’t very impressed. Last night I took out a CC and fell in love.
The problem is of course with it being so late in the summer there is hardly anything left. I’m looking for just a basic Sport, 6-speed, in Island Grey Metallic with a black interior. 
I’ve checked three dealer’s in my area (Albany, NY) but haven’t found anything but Silver and Black with the 6-speed. 
If your dealership has a match or has a car coming from port I would be willing to drive down to Jersey for the car. 

Thanks


----------



## gaddamit (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Paul! Are dealers offering the Gold Coast Kit yet? Also, are there any incentives on the 4motions? I know they were offering 9k off in the past, is that still going on? Any help would be great. Thanks again!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (djt01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djt01* »_Paul,
I’ve got a 2006 Honda Accord EX sedan (V6/6-speed) that I purchased new in 2006 with a balloon payment plan. The end of 36 months is up and I have to make a decision on whether I’m going to keep it or get rid of it soon. 
I looked at the 2009 Accord and I wasn’t very impressed. Last night I took out a CC and fell in love.
The problem is of course with it being so late in the summer there is hardly anything left. I’m looking for just a basic Sport, 6-speed, in Island Grey Metallic with a black interior. 
I’ve checked three dealer’s in my area (Albany, NY) but haven’t found anything but Silver and Black with the 6-speed. 
If your dealership has a match or has a car coming from port I would be willing to drive down to Jersey for the car. 

Thanks



I think I can help you out, but I am off today. OK if I get back to you tomorrow?


----------



## djt01 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Not a problem, I’ll be around tomorrow.

One thing I forgot to mention Paul, I’m very anal retentive when buying a car, lol.
I’ve actually taken delivery of all my previous cars right off the truck from the factory, sometimes waiting it out for dealer allocation. 
A local dealer is telling me that finding Island Grey/Black at the port is impossible right now and nothing else is on the way before the 2010’s. 
What is the probability of this car being found at port with no mileage/un-touched? 
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (djt01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djt01* »_Not a problem, I’ll be around tomorrow.

One thing I forgot to mention Paul, I’m very anal retentive when buying a car, lol.
I’ve actually taken delivery of all my previous cars right off the truck from the factory, sometimes waiting it out for dealer allocation. 
A local dealer is telling me that finding Island Grey/Black at the port is impossible right now and nothing else is on the way before the 2010’s. 
What is the probability of this car being found at port with no mileage/un-touched? 
Thanks again for the help. 


The chance is zero. There are already 2010's hitting the ports for release next month. The only way to get you a 2009 is to get it off a dealers lot. Or, as you have said, get a 2010. Let me know how I can help you.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (gaddamit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gaddamit* »_Thanks Paul! Are dealers offering the Gold Coast Kit yet? Also, are there any incentives on the 4motions? I know they were offering 9k off in the past, is that still going on? Any help would be great. Thanks again! 

I don't know about the Gold Coast kit, and I am not at work so I can't check. Best way to check is to ask Bud on his Ask a VW Parts Guy thread, he'll know the answer. 
There are still incentives on VR6 models, though VW was never offering $9k off, some dealers in some areas were able to combine the VW incentives with dealer discounts to advertise CC VR6's at discounts up to $9,000 off. It may be possible, but I could not tell you if that is still possible in some regions, I have never seen those discounts advertised in my area.


----------



## djt01 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,

If you think I can get a 2010 soon that’s even better. 
The dealership I talked to last night said they wouldn’t be getting any 2010’s until October.
Do you have any knowledge of what is coming into port as far as the 2010’s are concerned? 

Thanks again.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (djt01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djt01* »_Paul,

If you think I can get a 2010 soon that’s even better. 
The dealership I talked to last night said they wouldn’t be getting any 2010’s until October.
Do you have any knowledge of what is coming into port as far as the 2010’s are concerned? 

Thanks again. 


Like I said, they are arriving at the ports now, they are not gonna be there until October.








I would think they start heading for the dealers during August. There are 2010's like you want on the way, some are at the ports now.....


----------



## gaddamit (May 2, 2009)

Paul: are there any incentives on the 2010's?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (gaddamit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gaddamit* »_Paul: are there any incentives on the 2010's? 

Of course not, there are no 2010's on the lots to sell......


----------



## djt01 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Like I said, they are arriving at the ports now, they are not gonna be there until October.








I would think they start heading for the dealers during August. There are 2010's like you want on the way, some are at the ports now.....


Paul,
Would it be alright to call tomorrow some time to discuss this?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (djt01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djt01* »_

Paul,
Would it be alright to call tomorrow some time to discuss this? 


Sure, I'm at work 9-5 on Saturdays.


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Are we able to see what new/different options wll be available/standard on the 2010? I was gonna settle on a color for a 2009 on or after the 24th, but if 2010s may be there in august, i'll just wait a few weeks.

Also, when I spoke with the dealer about the 2009, he said he could get me one with nav and they would just install bluetooth at the dealer. Which bluetooth setup would that be if it was dealer installed? 9W3? Or Volk-L?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (TheRodfather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRodfather* »_Are we able to see what new/different options wll be available/standard on the 2010? I was gonna settle on a color for a 2009 on or after the 24th, but if 2010s may be there in august, i'll just wait a few weeks.

Also, when I spoke with the dealer about the 2009, he said he could get me one with nav and they would just install bluetooth at the dealer. Which bluetooth setup would that be if it was dealer installed? 9W3? Or Volk-L?

I posted the 2010 Order Guide on page 6. There are 2010 CC's at the port, likely they would get to the dealers mid-August, but there are no guaranties, as no dates have been announced. 
If your dealer adds Bluetooth, it will be Volk-L, which is the VW dealer installed kit.


----------



## setho212 (Apr 17, 2009)

Will the 9WE3 ever be a dealer installed kit? the Volk-L is vastly inferior to the 9W3 and I would very much like to add 9W3 to my car. I realize it can be done but it seems like it isnt quite official.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (setho212)*


_Quote, originally posted by *setho212* »_Will the 9WE3 ever be a dealer installed kit? the Volk-L is vastly inferior to the 9W3 and I would very much like to add 9W3 to my car. I realize it can be done but it seems like it isnt quite official.

I could tell you for sure, but I wouldn't hold your breath.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

From what I was told there wont be a retro fit kit for the 9W3 option.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: (iPinch)*

Jay or Paul,
What is the Lease Residual Value for a 2009 CC VR6 4MO? Is it 49%? For some reason, I have this number stuck in my head.
I am trying to figure out my lease payments on a 36 and 48 month lease.
Thanks!
Justin


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Another question, which I can't seem to find for some reason... what are the specs on the CC wheels? Bolt Battern, etc? 
Sorry for the stupid question, but I am trying to see if I can keep my thousands of dollars worth of summer, winter and track tires along with my several set of wheels. 
I know I can do this with Adapters from Adaptec Speedware courtesy of me aka GNG Motorsports Inc. - *PLUG*














, but I rather not use Adapters... I'm really more concerned about tire fitment. If I can fit my tires onto the stock CC wheels, I would be really happy!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Jay or Paul,
What is the Lease Residual Value for a 2009 CC VR6 4MO? Is it 49%? For some reason, I have this number stuck in my head.
I am trying to figure out my lease payments on a 36 and 48 month lease.
Thanks!
Justin


The residuals for the CC VR6 4Mo are:
36 mo - 41% - 15k miles (add 2% for 12k miles)
48 mo - 34% - 15k miles (add 2% for 12k miles)
49% is the residual for the CC Sport for 12k miles.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Another question, which I can't seem to find for some reason... what are the specs on the CC wheels? Bolt Battern, etc? 
Sorry for the stupid question, but I am trying to see if I can keep my thousands of dollars worth of summer, winter and track tires along with my several set of wheels. 
I know I can do this with Adapters from Adaptec Speedware courtesy of me aka GNG Motorsports Inc. - *PLUG*














, but I rather not use Adapters... I'm really more concerned about tire fitment. If I can fit my tires onto the stock CC wheels, I would be really happy!









Well, the bolt pattern is easy, all the cars are now the Audi pattern of 5x112. The offsets vary depending on the wheel that you are talking about.....most are 41, there is one or two at 39.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Oh Paul, thank you so much. You are my Hero and you are the Wind Beneath my *C*wings*C*!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDURv8fj9dk


----------



## setho212 (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (iPinch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iPinch* »_From what I was told there wont be a retro fit kit for the 9W3 option.

This makes so little sense to me, it doesn't seem like the 9W3 is that much harder to install than the Volk-L, yet it offers much greater performance. Why would VW deny its owners a superior product and only allow it to be a factory installed item?


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (setho212)*

And on that same note, seeing as bluetooth is going to be standard in 2010 models, is it going to be the 9w3 bluetooth?


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Is VW going to ever offer another interior color option? Right now it's the choice between cornsilk on black and just black. I would LOVE to see a blue Passat CC with the below combo hit our shores.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

*I like that interior but doubtful that VW would offer additional choices*

I don't think CC sales are brisk enough to justify the additional cost. By the way, am I correct to assume that this is not the wood trim color coming on the 2010 VR6 models? It looks to be dark walnut, whereas Vavona, at least on Audi models, is more reddish.


_Modified by Ali B at 11:59 AM 7-16-2009_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (TheRodfather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRodfather* »_And on that same note, seeing as bluetooth is going to be standard in 2010 models, is it going to be the 9w3 bluetooth?

From what they have told us so far, it will be 9W3 for 2010. I will wait to see what's actually in the cars when they get here.....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (quailallstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quailallstar* »_Is VW going to ever offer another interior color option? Right now it's the choice between cornsilk on black and just black. I would LOVE to see a blue Passat CC with the below combo hit our shores. 









Yes, yummy interior......make mine Deep Black please!


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

I dont care what interior they bring, just give us a damn black headliner...


----------



## Fritzjj (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (quailallstar)*

Your dream may become a reality as a possibility in MY 2011 or 2012. I'm of the few people who have complained directly to Mr. Jacoby office about better package options and features in the CC for the US market. One thing I can say CHANGE is coming soon for the CC. Just be patient they can't release the great stuff until sales reach at a certain number. That why I stated earlier last week I feel sorry for some of these folks who purchase the CC in MY 2009 and 2010.


----------



## TDI_Jeffster (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (Fritzjj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fritzjj* »_ That why I stated earlier last week I feel sorry for some of these folks who purchase the CC in MY 2009 and 2010. 

No need to feel sorry for me bro. I've enjoyed every mile I've put on my 09 CC so far - 34,800 and rolling....


----------



## hyeedo818 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TURBO PAUL)*

Does warranty cover brakes for any period


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (hyeedo818)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyeedo818* »_Does warranty cover brakes for any period


all wear and tear items are covered for 12 months/12,000 miles


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Waterfest 15!!


----------



## mdvdubber (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
Can you order a CC from Germany? If so can you get any of the options not available in the US? Do they have a car pick up program like Mercedes? Just biding time until the 2010s are out.
Thanks
Kent


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (mdvdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdvdubber* »_Paul,
Can you order a CC from Germany? If so can you get any of the options not available in the US? Do they have a car pick up program like Mercedes? Just biding time until the 2010s are out.
Thanks
Kent

All CC's come from Germany, but we only get US spec cars and US spec options. There is no Euro delivery program for US customers.


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Just curious... If someone walked into your dealership today and said they wanted to order a 2010, how would that work? If there is no set prices yet, how would you work out the deal? Would you ask for money down? How long would it take to get the car seeing as you said they are already at port? How would you be able to know you are getting the best price if you can't discuss numbers between two separate dealerships?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (TheRodfather)*

*LIVE FROM WATERFEST 15!!*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRodfather* »_Just curious... If someone walked into your dealership today and said they wanted to order a 2010, how would that work? If there is no set prices yet, how would you work out the deal? Would you ask for money down? How long would it take to get the car seeing as you said they are already at port? How would you be able to know you are getting the best price if you can't discuss numbers between two separate dealerships?

I've already done this. The cars 'should' be here in August. While there's no pricing, it's really not that important. If you have an idea of what discount $ amount you want off of MSRP, or how much $ over invoice, and that's it. You agree to a $ amount, and when the pricing is released, you know where you are. Easy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

I appeciate all the help. The only reason I ask is because I am ready to buy come next weekend, but obviously the cars are not out. Yet, my cousin is already driving a 2010 Honda Pilot. 
I also plan on going between two dealers to get the best price for me. So I'd like to b able to haggle, and it is easier when you can get two places competing for you, if you understand what I'm saying.
Thank again for answering.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (TheRodfather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRodfather* »_I appeciate all the help. The only reason I ask is because I am ready to buy come next weekend, but obviously the cars are not out. Yet, my cousin is already driving a 2010 Honda Pilot. 
I also plan on going between two dealers to get the best price for me. So I'd like to b able to haggle, and it is easier when you can get two places competing for you, if you understand what I'm saying.
Thank again for answering. 

Tell your cousin I am sorry for him....did he lose a bet?








Anyway, you can still shop between dealer just doing what I said. No problem.


----------



## juggs44 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Hey Paul, what are the current rebates/incentives on the VR6 sports...I hear that VW is offering $3K dealer cash. I've also seen them listed for $29,990 - is this price with dealer discounts included or are they soley using rebates?


----------



## hyeedo818 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (iPinch)*

So if i kill the brakes in the 1 year under 10,000 miles they will replace?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (hyeedo818)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyeedo818* »_So if i kill the brakes in the 1 year under 10,000 miles they will replace?


Not if you 'kill' them...they are covered under the 1 year/12,000 mile Wear and Tear Coverage, here is the wording from VW for MY 2007-2010:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Conditions for Replacement of Brake Discs Under Warranty:*

*Covered by New Vehicle Limited Warranty*
Defects in material and/or workmanship for the entire NVLW period
*Brake Discs are considered defective if they exhibit:*
Cracks

Breaks

Porous casting

Or if they:
Measure below minimum thickness (from MY 2007: less than 1 year/12,000 miles: whichever occurs first)
Exceed runout specification (refer to Technical Bulletin 2015173 for specs)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*NOT Covered by New *
Customer/Dealer cause
Outside influence
Brake disc conditions that are not covered include, but are not limited to:
Corrosion

Localized overheating/hotspots

Damage due to improper removal of components

Damage to brake disc due to exceeding wear limits (e.g., metal tp metal friction)

Damage due to improper operation of the vehicle














_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 11:11 AM 7-20-2009_


----------



## NACDale (May 26, 2009)

Do you think that VW will offer 0% for 60 on the cc for the 2009 models in August??


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (juggs44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juggs44* »_Hey Paul, what are the current rebates/incentives on the VR6 sports...I hear that VW is offering $3K dealer cash. I've also seen them listed for $29,990 - is this price with dealer discounts included or are they soley using rebates?

VW does not do rebates. Any price like that would likely be using any available incentives. The incentives will vary from region to region, I do not know what is available by you.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (NACDale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NACDale* »_Do you think that VW will offer 0% for 60 on the cc for the 2009 models in August??

Of course I have no info at all, not for two more weeks. I doubt that they will add that to them, but you never know.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## chiro444 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Turbo Paul,
What is the July money factor for the CC Luxury and CC VR6 Sport?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (chiro444)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chiro444* »_Turbo Paul,
What is the July money factor for the CC Luxury and CC VR6 Sport?

The base factor in my area for 36mos is 0.00030, but it may well vary by regions, and of course credit worthiness.


----------



## chiro444 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

So to get the interest rate conversion you multiply it by 2400 so the interest rate is .72%? Less than 1 percent interest?


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Any pricing yet for the US 2010? We've seen the canadian ordering and price guide, juat curious isthe US one is out yet.
Any date yet on when they may be on the lot?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (TheRodfather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRodfather* »_Any pricing yet for the US 2010? We've seen the canadian ordering and price guide, juat curious isthe US one is out yet.
Any date yet on when they may be on the lot?

Nope, last update to the 2010 Order Guides was 7/20, no prices yet.....meanwhile the 2010 CC's are at the ports now, and more are arriving every day. They should start arriving at the dealers mid-August.


----------



## chiro444 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
Any answer for my question above about the interest rate conversion?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (chiro444)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chiro444* »_Paul,
Any answer for my question above about the interest rate conversion?









Nope. I have seen that conversion before on KKB or somewhere, but I have never seen a bank list any conversion, nor has it ever been something that was important to us at the dealership level. I am sure that there is some truth to that conversion, but does it work on all lease terms?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## chiro444 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

When I double checked you were right on the figures. So yeah, VW's lease "interest rate" is less than one percent to lease those particular CC's. Great rate!


----------



## chiro444 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (chiro444)*

Paul,
Do you have the Money Factors and residuals for a 15k lease for the 09 VR6 sport, VR6 4 Motion and the Luxury?
Also, are the incentives for the VR6's stackable? Do you get the $6000 plus the $1500?
Thanks!!


_Modified by chiro444 at 4:58 AM 8-2-2009_


----------



## charsawbis (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi, 
Do the 2010 sports 6mt come with the moonroof?
I am looking into getting one and cannot find any specs on the moonroof. Also, what is a good deal on a 2010? I spoke to one dealer who had one, but they are saying that it is MSRP only cause they are so new. 
Please let me know if you can.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (charsawbis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charsawbis* »_Hi, 
Do the 2010 sports 6mt come with the moonroof?
I am looking into getting one and cannot find any specs on the moonroof. Also, what is a good deal on a 2010? I spoke to one dealer who had one, but they are saying that it is MSRP only cause they are so new. 
Please let me know if you can. 


No, as before, the glass vent roof is not part of the Sport model. What are you looking for in a Sport? Colors, trans, options? 







 ...A short trip to NJ for a Vortex deal? See below...


----------



## chiro444 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

No answer for my question above?


----------



## SJ 09 CC (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: (chiro444)*

15k, 36 months
2.0 Lux = 44% 
VR6 Sport = 39% 
VR6 4-Motion = 41%
Money Factor is .0003 for all.


----------



## chiro444 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (SJ 09 CC)*

Thanks, do we know if the VR6 incentives are stackable. The $6000 and the $1500 together for $7500?


----------



## NACDale (May 26, 2009)

well...they have my 2010 sport auto on the lot tonight. 
Does anyone have any what the std financing rates are. I know we could get the 3.9 for 60 on the 09. what do yo uthink the best available on the 2010 will be? 29600 isnt bad for the sticker.


----------



## xdecker (Jul 18, 2009)

Is it true that the incentives for the 2009 and the APR special do not stack?


----------



## SJ 09 CC (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: (xdecker)*

I believe that is correct. Its one or the other. Also, a VCI wholesale dealer can offer you 66 months at 3.9% and 72 months at 4.4%. You just have to find out which ones are wholesale dealers (not many).


----------



## xdecker (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the answer. How would I find out who is a VCI dealer? The dealer that I'm working with didn't mention anything about that...


----------



## grine19 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (xdecker)*

I was under the impression that the 6000 was a cash only incentive.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (grine19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grine19* »_I was under the impression that the 6000 was a cash only incentive. 

If what I am reading is true, dealer invoice on a VR6 is approx $2000-$2500 less than MSRP. There is a rebate for an additional $1500. If you are paying cash then there is an additional $6000 off?
So $9000 to $10,000 off MSRP?
VR6 4 Motion for $30,000?


----------



## juggs44 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*

From what I've read on edmunds the $1500 customer cash is only if you finance through VCI and therefore give up the $6K. I just got approved by Bank of America for 4.1% for 60 months and applying the $6K off the invoice.
My selling price ended up being $29500 plus tax. All in all I think it's a pretty good deal.


_Modified by juggs44 at 6:15 PM 8-4-2009_


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul, I've got just one more favor to ask. Although I am most likely getting a 2010 2.0t luxury, I'm curious if there are any 2009 Island Gray/black interior vr6 with nav and factoy bluetooth in my area(NY/NJ?). The incentives are tempting.


----------



## SJ 09 CC (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: (xdecker)*

I was lucky enough to have been working on a deal with a fleet mgr. about 6mos ago that explained the difference to me. However, is no longer there. When I called around looking for my CC, I found that most dealers are not wholesale dealers with VCI. I drove 50 miles to work with his old dealership, which was. You need to ask the financing guys, however there may not be one in your area. Basically, they have stronger relationships with VW and with VCI (Volkswagen Credit) and have the ability to offer additional financing deals. To make a long story longer, he was cool enough to keep forwarding me his monthly VW information after he left. The numbers I have now are good til 8/31.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (SJ 09 CC)*

Whats a Fleet manager?


----------



## SJ 09 CC (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: (iPinch)*

OK, my bad, it was the first term that came to mind while typing. Basically, to non-dealer people like me (sorry to post in your thread as a rookie to the forum), the guy that answers the phone when you ask for a fleet/internet manager. Turned out to be a cool guy like you with lots of valuable information to people like me. Sorry for the improper term since the only fleet of VW's I've seen in the US is the G**k Squad at B*st B*y. But, I'm sure that was a good sale for someone in MN who won't mind calling themselves by that title.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (TheRodfather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRodfather* »_Paul, I've got just one more favor to ask. Although I am most likely getting a 2010 2.0t luxury, I'm curious if there are any 2009 Island Gray/black interior vr6 with nav and factoy bluetooth in my area(NY/NJ?). The incentives are tempting.


In the entire US of A, there is only one, it is in Sacramento, CA.......


----------



## SJ 09 CC (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: (TheRodfather)*

For the CA region, VW notified dealers that they are now offering 0% for 60 months on all remaining 2009 VR6 models.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (SJ 09 CC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SJ 09 CC* »_For the CA region, VW notified dealers that they are now offering 0% for 60 months on all remaining 2009 VR6 models. 

Or 66 months for Wholesale dealers like us........I think it's a national program.


----------



## mr1180 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

so wait what? 66 months on ONLY the VR6? Anything on the 4? Any incentives? man..I am tempted to get something, depending on the incentives!!!


----------



## juggs44 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Can you take the $6K incentive and the 0% APR?


----------



## mico (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (juggs44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juggs44* »_Can you take the $6K incentive and the 0% APR?

No.


----------



## mr1180 (Aug 3, 2009)

also, Paul, are you the closest VCI dealer to Orange County, NY?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (mr1180)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr1180* »_also, Paul, are you the closest VCI dealer to Orange County, NY?

It's not a matter of being a VCI dealer, all VW dealers use VCI to finance and lease cars to customers. We also use them for other finance aspects of the dealership, including the 'floorplan', which is the financing account we use to pay for the cars on the dealership lot. Doing this additional business with VCI gets us a preferred status, with VCI calls 'wholesale dealer'. I have no way of knowing which other dealers are also wholesale dealers, but I would have to think that there are others closer to you. Of course I would still be happy to help you get your car......


----------



## mr1180 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

thanks Paul, I shot an email to your vw address just now


----------



## gaddamit (May 2, 2009)

Hey Paul! Sorry, I know I asked you this before, but now I am ready to purchase a vehicle ASAP. Can you please check to see if there are ANY 2009 VW CC 4motions with Tech package with backup camera and factory installed bluetooth available anywhere on the East coast? I live in Atlanta, but have family in detroit, so either location would be ideal. But I am willing to pay to get one shipped if there are any on the east coast. What exterior/interior colors are available. Thanks for all the help!!!


----------



## jack1son (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: (gaddamit)*

Aristocrat VW in Sanford, FL has a black/black 4Mo on the lot with Tech package... it's yours unless they get the price right for me!


----------



## kami_sn (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (gaddamit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gaddamit* »_Can you please check to see if there are ANY 2009 VW CC 4motions with Tech package with backup camera and factory installed bluetooth available anywhere on the East coast?

I am looking for the same thing but white and light interior & dealer told me none of 4motion 2009's come with Bluetooth (9W3)! can anyone validate that for me please?


----------



## gaddamit (May 2, 2009)

same here, dealers are having a real hard time finding a vehicle for me. They said all the ones that had factory bluetooth installed have pretty much been sold. There are a couple brown ones around, but thats one of the few colors I dont want. 
Looks like I will be looking at a G37 soon then...


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (gaddamit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gaddamit* »_Hey Paul! Sorry, I know I asked you this before, but now I am ready to purchase a vehicle ASAP. Can you please check to see if there are ANY 2009 VW CC 4motions with Tech package with backup camera and factory installed bluetooth available anywhere on the East coast? I live in Atlanta, but have family in detroit, so either location would be ideal. But I am willing to pay to get one shipped if there are any on the east coast. What exterior/interior colors are available. Thanks for all the help!!!


_Quote, originally posted by *jack1son* »_Aristocrat VW in Sanford, FL has a black/black 4Mo on the lot with Tech package... it's yours unless they get the price right for me!



_Quote, originally posted by *kami_sn* »_
I am looking for the same thing but white and light interior & dealer told me none of 4motion 2009's come with Bluetooth (9W3)! can anyone validate that for me please?



_Quote, originally posted by *gaddamit* »_same here, dealers are having a real hard time finding a vehicle for me. They said all the ones that had factory bluetooth installed have pretty much been sold. There are a couple brown ones around, but thats one of the few colors I dont want. 
Looks like I will be looking at a G37 soon then...


First, they did built them, I have sold two of them myself. But the 2009 CC VR6 4Mo with the backup camera and the 9W3 Bluetooth are both late options, so they are rare. There are none left in the Southern Region that have the BT, quite a few with just the Navi/camera. There are eight in the Eastern Region, they are all equipped with the Tech w/ camera and the 9W3 BT. The MSRP is $43,465. A few have the Rear Side Airbags, and an MSRP of $43,815. Here's the dealers, the colors, and if the have the RSA (Rear Side Airbags):
- Hudson Valley Volkswagen, Wappingers Falls, NY, Phone (845) 298-4500 - Black/Cornsilk
- Prestige Volkswagen, Turnersville, NJ, Phone (856) 629-9200 - Lt Brown/Black
- Atlantic Volkswagen, Pleasantville, NJ, Phone (609) 646-8600 - Iron Gray/Black
- Volkswagen of Hartford, Hartford, CT, Phone (860) 236-0866 - Lt Brown/Black
- Heart Volkswagen, Kingston, NY, Phone (845) 336-6600 - Silver/Black - RSA
- Colonial Volkswagen, Westborough, MA, Phone (508) 366-8383 - Island Gray/Black - RSA
- Atamian Volkswagen, Tewksbury, MA, Phone (978) 851-4356 - Black/Black - RSA

Then I searched the Central Region, found four:
- Fox Volkswagen, Rochester Hills, MI, Phone (248) 656-0400 - Iron Gray/Black
- Vyletel Volkswagen, Sterling Heights, MI, Phone (586) 977-2800 - Black/Black - Mats/Trunk Liner Kit
- Sendell Motors, Greensburg, PA, Phone (724) 837-1600 - Mats/Trunk Liner Kit - Iron Gray/Black
- Fairfield Volkswagen, Fairfield, OH, Phone (513) 874-3740 - RSA

So that everything east of the Rockies. Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
In the entire US of A, there is only one, it is in Sacramento, CA.......









Thanks Paul. 2010 it is


----------



## kami_sn (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks Paul for the info, based on what you find out I may go for the one that the dealer found in our area (w/Tech pkg. + backup Cam) with no BT and retrofit 9W3 to it or wait for 2010, but the thing with them is despite of wait time I may not get the incentives, do you know if there is a chance once all 09’s are gone they still offer the incentives for 2010’s because as far as I remember the $6K incentives was around for a while.
Thanks.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (kami_sn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kami_sn* »_Thanks Paul for the info, based on what you find out I may go for the one that the dealer found in our area (w/Tech pkg. + backup Cam) with no BT and retrofit 9W3 to it or wait for 2010, but the thing with them is despite of wait time I may not get the incentives, do you know if there is a chance once all 09’s are gone they still offer the incentives for 2010’s because as far as I remember the $6K incentives was around for a while.
Thanks.


Only my guess, but I say no way will these current incentives levels will continue. It's the highest amount I have ever seen on a VW that I can remember.....


----------



## Lanz (Jul 24, 2009)

According to the dealer I've been talking to, there are no 2010 Sports with manual trans heading to the Houston area anytime soon.
Could you verify this for me? Thanks.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Lanz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lanz* »_According to the dealer I've been talking to, there are no 2010 Sports with manual trans heading to the Houston area anytime soon.
Could you verify this for me? Thanks.

None appear to be in the Houston area for a while, all the orders in that area are not yet built. But there are some in Texas now and more in a couple weeks. 
- Maund Automotive Group, Austin, Phone (512) 458-1111 - they have three now, and three more coming.
- Metro Volkswagen, Irving, Phone (972) 659-9999 - they have two now.
- Hewlett Volkswagen, Georgetown, Phone (512) 681-3500 - they have one now, two more soon.
These dealers order manuals in the first round of 2010 allocation, as opposed to the other dealers that order some in the second round. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chiro444 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Anybody heard of this? I got a lease quote which was pretty high on a VR6 Sport. When I asked him why so high, he said the $6000 rebate and the .00030 money factor (0.72%) couldn't be used at the same time. Maybe cuz it's considered a "special rate"? The money factor he's using is much higher.


_Modified by chiro444 at 1:37 AM 8-9-2009_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (chiro444)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chiro444* »_Anybody heard of this? I got a lease quote which was pretty high on a VR6 Sport. When I asked him why so high, he said the $6000 rebate and the .00030 money factor (0.72%) couldn't be used at the same time. Maybe cuz it's considered a "special rate"? The money factor he's using is much higher.

I thought this was covered before. Incentives are not to be combined, the $6000 is a cash sale incentive, not available to the dealer if the special rates for finance or lease are used.


----------



## tothemaxx (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi Just wanted to know if the Audi Q7 wheels would fit the CC with the bolt patterns? Thanks


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (tothemaxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tothemaxx* »_Hi Just wanted to know if the Audi Q7 wheels would fit the CC with the bolt patterns? Thanks

I have no idea what the bolt pattern is for an Audi Q7, but I am inclined to say not. You'll have to check with an Audi resource.


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (tothemaxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tothemaxx* »_Hi Just wanted to know if the Audi Q7 wheels would fit the CC with the bolt patterns? Thanks


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
I have no idea what the bolt pattern is for an Audi Q7, but I am inclined to say not. You'll have to check with an Audi resource. 

5x130; you'll need an adapter.


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (Booster)*

The bolt pattern on OEM Q7 wheels are 5x130 I believe. So you'll need adapters. There are aftermarket Q7 reps in 5x112 though.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (Booster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booster* »_ 










OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## tothemaxx (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for that. I guess I would have to get the adapter then. Cheers


----------



## kapnet (Aug 11, 2009)

So, I would like to buy CC sport and want a black on black with bluetooth and rear side airbags... Live in Metro NY area and will travel if the deal is right...
should I wait and get a 2010? did they add the DSG to the 2.0T engine or is that for only for the V6 sports?
also, what other changes did they make to the 2010 vs the 2009? 
Want to buy by this weekend, so any help would be appreciated....
1st time here, so thanks in advance....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (kapnet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kapnet* »_So, I would like to buy CC sport and want a black on black with bluetooth and rear side airbags... Live in Metro NY area and will travel if the deal is right...
should I wait and get a 2010? did they add the DSG to the 2.0T engine or is that for only for the V6 sports?
also, what other changes did they make to the 2010 vs the 2009? 
Want to buy by this weekend, so any help would be appreciated....
1st time here, so thanks in advance....


So I assume that you are looking for a CC Sport with auto trans. For 2010, the DSG is replacing the automatic in the 2.0T cars, the VR6 cars will retain the regular automatic. The 2010's also get the new Touchscreen AM/FM/Sat/6 disc radios, they look just like the Navi with 2 less buttons. And the 2010 Sport 2.0T model loses the heated side mirrors, but they gain the 9W3 voice control bluetooth as standard. 
As far as finding a 2009 CC Sport 2.0T auto in Black on Black, in the NYC area there are two dealers with them:
- Open Road Volkswagen of Brooklyn, Phone (718) 748-3400 - They have 4 in-stock
- Koeppel Volkswagen, Woodside, Phone (718) 728-8111 - They have 2 in-stock
As for 2010's, same specs:
- Koeppel Volkswagen, Woodside, Phone (718) 728-8111 - They have 2 in-stock
- Kings Volkswagen, Brooklyn, Phone (718) 646-6700 - They have 2 in-stock
- Bayside Volkswagen, Bayside, Phone (718) 423-6389 - They have 1 in-stock
And there are plenty more 2010's at the port.....

Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kapnet (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks Paul....

I checked your dealer inventory, and am I wrong in saying that you guys have a lot of stock of the 2009s? 
I wouldn't mind coming by and grabbing one of those... (and I am sure you wouldn't mind as well)...
Would it be worth for me to buy from you in NJ rather than here in NY?

lemmie know...
thanks


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (kapnet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kapnet* »_Thanks Paul....

I checked your dealer inventory, and am I wrong in saying that you guys have a lot of stock of the 2009s? 
I wouldn't mind coming by and grabbing one of those... (and I am sure you wouldn't mind as well)...
Would it be worth for me to buy from you in NJ rather than here in NY?

lemmie know...
thanks 

If I had 'em, you would have known....








Please don't ask about the dealer inventory, it agrevates me the way the website is set up....We only have a couple 2009 CC's left in-stock at this time, although I think I may have a 2010 in black, I would have to verify this tomorrow when I am back at work, let me know if the 2010 is more appealing than the 2009.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re:*

Any information when the '10 Passat wagons will attive? I know this is the CC forum, but nobody is home over at the B6 one. Thanks.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (brian81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian81* »_Any information when the '10 Passat wagons will attive? I know this is the CC forum, but nobody is home over at the B6 one. Thanks.









There are none in the system yet, so I have to figure end of Sept/early Oct.









*Edit* Also tried bringing the Passat B6 Ask a Salesman thread back from the dead, let's see if it stays active enough to stay on my watched topics list.....










_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 5:59 PM 8-12-2009_


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

OMG! a 5th CC model is now showing for 2010! could it be?


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Re: (iPinch)*

Are there many 2009 VR6 4 Motions left? 
Black with Cornsilk Beige/Black Interior
or White with Cornsilk Beige/Black Interior
?
Ballpark price?


_Modified by ryangambrill at 9:07 PM 8-12-2009_


----------



## kapnet (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Hey Paul...
2010 blk/blk CC Sport.... 

thanks


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (kapnet)*

Any sticker prices yet for the 2010s?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (ryangambrill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangambrill* »_Are there many 2009 VR6 4 Motions left? 
Black with Cornsilk Beige/Black Interior
or White with Cornsilk Beige/Black Interior
?
Ballpark price? 

There are six in Ohio in either Black or White. Four are priced at $39,990, and the other two have Navi. All have Corn Silk interior except the one and Dave Walter
- Midwestern Auto Group, Dublin, OH, Phone (614) 717-4843 - They have three, one Black, one Black with Navi no back up camera $41,980, and one White with back up camera $42,630. 
- White-Allen European Auto Group, Dayton, OH, Phone (937) 291-6000 - Black
- Dave Walter, Akron, OH, Phone (330) 434-8989 - White
- Kings Volkswagen, Loveland, OH, Phone (513) 677-2710 - Black


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (kapnet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kapnet* »_Hey Paul...
2010 blk/blk CC Sport.... 

thanks

Trans? Area you want to look in? I have a 2010 Sport DSG in Black/Black here now......


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (TheRodfather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRodfather* »_Any sticker prices yet for the 2010s?

All the one's that have arrived have prices on them, yet the Order Guides still have no prices on them.....








The Sport's that we have look like less than $300 increase, with the new touchscreen radio and Voice Control Bluetooth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
There are six in Ohio in either Black or White. Four are priced at $39,990, and the other two have Navi. All have Corn Silk interior except the one and Dave Walter
- Midwestern Auto Group, Dublin, OH, Phone (614) 717-4843 - They have three, one Black, one Black with Navi no back up camera $41,980, and one White with back up camera $42,630. 
- White-Allen European Auto Group, Dayton, OH, Phone (937) 291-6000 - Black
- Dave Walter, Akron, OH, Phone (330) 434-8989 - White
- Kings Volkswagen, Loveland, OH, Phone (513) 677-2710 - Black











Assume a sticker price of $39,990 to $42,630.
What incentives are available?
Option 1 - Paying Cash
Option 2 - Finance with VW
Trying to get an idea of a final price not including sales tax.

_Modified by ryangambrill at 10:47 AM 8-13-2009_


_Modified by ryangambrill at 10:48 AM 8-13-2009_


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

First off, great thread!
I've already read through a few pages on here so I apologize if my concerns have already been addressed.
I am seeing about getting into a 2010 CC within the next two months under an employee lease. Since I work at a BMW dealership that happens to also be under the same umbrella of ownership that includes a VW dealer I can't find too many guys where I'm at who know this stuff. There are a few things (option-wise) that I'd like to have on my car, so here it goes.
These two options below are what I'd ideally like to get. As I said before I'm just trying to get a realistic sense of how possible it would be to get these options/ as well as what I'd be paying for each one should it be possible.
*2.0 Sport* 
Options I'd want
- wheels from a 3.6L
- I-pod integration
- Sunroof (if not as an option then possibly a Webasto... price???)
- Dynaudio
- Projector headlights 
- Gold Coast Kit
or *Preferably*

*3.6L (non-4motion)* 
Options I'd want
- Manual transmission
- Gold Coast Kit
Thanks for the help

_Modified by 2.0LGtiPwr at 7:19 PM 8-13-2009_


_Modified by 2.0LGtiPwr at 7:34 PM 8-13-2009_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (2.0LGtiPwr)*

Ansered you in bold next to your questions.....









_Quote, originally posted by *2.0LGtiPwr* »_First off, great thread!
I've already read through a few pages on here so I apologize if my concerns have already been addressed.
I am seeing about getting into a 2010 CC within the next two months under an employee lease. Since I work at a BMW dealership that happens to also be under the same umbrella of ownership that includes a VW dealer I can't find too many guys where I'm at who know this stuff. There are a few things (option-wise) that I'd like to have on my car, so here it goes.
These two options below are what I'd ideally like to get. As I said before I'm just trying to get a realistic sense of how possible it would be to get these options/ as well as what I'd be paying for each one should it be possible.
*2.0 Sport* 
Options I'd want
- wheels from a 3.6L *Over the counter option from parts*
- I-pod integration *optional on new touchscreen radio (UF8)*
- Sunroof (if not as an option then possibly a Webasto... price???) *Not an option, check with your sunroof installer*
- Dynaudio *Not a Sport option*
- Projector headlights *Not a Sport option* 
- Gold Coast Kit *Over the counter option from parts*
or *Preferably*

*3.6L (non-4motion)* 
Options I'd want
- Manual transmission *Not available with VR6*
- Gold Coast Kit *Over the counter option from parts*
Thanks for the help 

Hope that helps....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (ryangambrill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangambrill* »_
Assume a sticker price of $39,990 to $42,630.
What incentives are available?
Option 1 - Paying Cash
Option 2 - Finance with VW
Trying to get an idea of a final price not including sales tax.


The final price will be what you and your dealer work out. I do not know the incentives for your area, I believe that the 0% for 36 months is national.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
There are none in the system yet, so I have to figure end of Sept/early Oct.









Thanks Paul. So now I have plenty of time to decide between a Passat wagon, Tiguan 6MT, or GTI with a roof rack...








btw, nice to meet you at Waterfest (among the thousands of others you spoke to).


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks for the quick answer T.P.

_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_3.6L (non-4motion)
Options I'd want
- Manual transmission *Not available with VR6* 

C'mooon Volkswagen... I mean... c'mooon now!! Reeeal







on that one. 
I can't believe they seriously took away the option of a manual transmission for the VR6 estate. I'm a big fan of direct driver/ car interaction and VW seems to have thrown that out the window with this move. Would love to hear from some other folks on here with the V6 in terms of the feel of the car, going through gears and the like.
**Disclaimer*: My opinion is admittedly biased and based off being so used to driving cars with some of the sleekest looking (interior-wise)/ working auto trans (BMW 5) plus I have yet to drive the CC. 



_Modified by 2.0LGtiPwr at 7:50 AM 8-14-2009_


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (2.0LGtiPwr)*

Can I go on record to say that I hate the 5 series?


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

*Re: (2.0LGtiPwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0LGtiPwr* »_Thanks for the quick answer T.P.
C'mooon Volkswagen... I mean... c'mooon now!! Reeeal







on that one. 
I can't believe they seriously took away the option of a manual transmission for the VR6 estate. I'm a big fan of direct driver/ car interaction and VW seems to have thrown that out the window with this move. Would love to hear from some other folks on here with the V6 in terms of the feel of the car, going through gears and the like.
**Disclaimer*: My opinion is admittedly biased and based off being so used to driving cars with some of the sleekest looking (interior-wise)/ working auto trans (BMW 5) plus I have yet to drive the CC. 

_Modified by 2.0LGtiPwr at 7:50 AM 8-14-2009_

Estate? Are you a kipper living in FL???
A manual transmission and 6-cylinders haven't been offered since the B5, IIRC, so it's not like they _just_ did this.
A manual transmission is available on all 3 trim levels of 2.0T sedans, wagons, and CCs in Canada, however. I just bought a 2009 Highline wagon with 6MT, so you can still get an "estate" with manual transmission somewhere in North America...


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

HI Paul, I'm looking for a 2009 CC VR6 (non-4Motion), preferably with Bluetooth and Navigation, but will settle for one without those options. I'm not sure how accurate the Houston VW dealer websites are (they don't have a lot of detail other than VIN and price), and would appreciate it if you would let me know what is in stock in VR6 in Houston so I know where to head first.
Thanks!


_Modified by travelguy_73 at 9:30 AM 8-17-2009_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (travelguy_73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travelguy_73* »_HI Paul, I'm looking for a 2009 CC VR6 (non-4Motion), preferably with Bluetooth and Navigation, but will settle for one without those options. I'm not sure how accurate the Houston VW dealer websites are (they don't have a lot of detail other than VIN and price), and would appreciate it if you would let me know what is in stock in VR6 in Houston so I know where to head first.
Thanks!


Since you didn't spec out any colors, this is a wide open search. There are a couple dozen 2009 CC VR6 Sports in the 'Houston/Louisiana West Area'. But there is only one with Navi and Bluetooth.....
*West Houston Volkswagen 
17113 Katy Freeway
Houston, TX 77094 
Phone (281) 675-8600
VIN - WVWEU73CX9E552095 
Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2009 
Model: 3572U6 CC 3.6L, VR6 SPORT - AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: 3Q3Q MOCHA BROWN METALLIC 
Interior Color: ZV CORNSILK BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 9W3 BLUETOOTH HIGH UHV PREMIUM 
PTM TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE WITH MDI 

Estimated Total MSRP $42,365
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
There are a few others with Navi, but not Bluetooth. If you want to see more, please give me some color choices.


----------



## orangecountydetailing (Aug 16, 2009)

what 09 VR's are left in Southern California region?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (orangecountydetailing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orangecountydetailing* »_what 09 VR's are left in Southern California region?

There are many dozens of them out there. What are you looking for?


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Since you didn't spec out any colors, this is a wide open search. There are a couple dozen 2009 CC VR6 Sports in the 'Houston/Louisiana West Area'. But there is only one with Navi and Bluetooth.....
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There are a few others with Navi, but not Bluetooth. If you want to see more, please give me some color choices.









*Thanks for the fast reply!* Ughhh, not a fan of the mocha brown, so let's relax my preferences. I can forego the bluetooth since the dealer can install it. So I would say *I'm looking at the following in terms of package preference:*
(1) Navigation VR6
(2) Non-Navigation WITH bluetooth
*Color prefs are:* 
(1) light brown metallic
(2) black
(3) reflex silver
(4) white gold
I think I prefer the black interior, but don't have a huge preference.
Momentum VW is the closest dealer to me, so I am curious what they have, and if it matches their online.
Also, is it pretty easy to tell if these have been sitting on the lot for a long time?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (travelguy_73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travelguy_73* »_
*Thanks for the fast reply!* Ughhh, not a fan of the mocha brown, so let's relax my preferences. I can forego the bluetooth since the dealer can install it. So I would say *I'm looking at the following in terms of package preference:*
(1) Navigation VR6
(2) Non-Navigation WITH bluetooth
*Color prefs are:* 
(1) light brown metallic
(2) black
(3) reflex silver
(4) white gold
I think I prefer the black interior, but don't have a huge preference.
Momentum VW is the closest dealer to me, so I am curious what they have, and if it matches their online.
Also, is it pretty easy to tell if these have been sitting on the lot for a long time?

You are welcome! 
I looked for 2009 CC VR6 Sport's, there are no other ones with Bluetooth in the Houston/Louisiana West Area. In your colors, these are the only ones with Navi:
*DeMontrond Automotive Group
14101 North Fwy # I-45
Houston, TX 77090 
Phone (281) 872-7200 
VIN - WVWEU73C89E546831
Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2009 
Model: 3572U6 CC 3.6L, VR6 SPORT - AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: 2T2T DEEP BLACK PEARL 
Interior Color: ZU BLACK LEATHER 
Options: PTN TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE WITH MDI / NO CAMERA 

Estimated Total MSRP $41,440
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Clear Lake Volkswagen 
15100 Gulf Freeway
Houston, TX 77034 
Phone (281) 848-5500 

VIN - WVWEU73C49E546681
Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2009 
Model: 3572U6 CC 3.6L, VR6 SPORT - AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: 2T2T DEEP BLACK PEARL 
Interior Color: ZV CORNSILK BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: PTN TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE WITH MDI / NO CAMERA 

Estimated Total MSRP $41,440
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
In your four colors, there are a couple dozen more with no options lists in your area.


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Options: PTN TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE WITH MDI / NO CAMERA 


No camera, eh? IIRC, that means they have been sitting on the lot for a while, right?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (travelguy_73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travelguy_73* »_
No camera, eh? IIRC, that means they have been sitting on the lot for a while, right?

Well, the camera was a very late option change to the package, and added $650 to the Tech Pkg. There was also a price increase of about $450 on Jan 1st. So a better deal if you don't need the camera.


----------



## orangecountydetailing (Aug 16, 2009)

VR6 non-4motion no navi 
Also I went to the dealer and they said my friend's and family VW Corporate certificate does not work with the CC is that BS?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (orangecountydetailing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orangecountydetailing* »_VR6 non-4motion no navi 
Also I went to the dealer and they said my friend's and family VW Corporate certificate does not work with the CC is that BS?

Colors in and out? There are too many to try and post them all.
I used to live in Fullerton many years ago, right at Harbor and W. Orangethorpe.


----------



## orangecountydetailing (Aug 16, 2009)

wtf that's where i live

looking for 
white on black
mocha brown on black
island gray on black


_Modified by orangecountydetailing at 7:37 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (orangecountydetailing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orangecountydetailing* »_wtf that's where i live

looking for VR6 non-4motion no navi
white on black
mocha brown on black
island gray on black

Also I went to the dealer and they said my friend's and family VW Corporate certificate does not work with the CC is that BS?

OK, I searched for a 2009 CC VR6 Sport with no Tech Pkg, in Candy White, Mocha Brown, and Island Gray, all with black leather....
OK, in the SoCal area, in your three colors, they are all the same, White only, exactly like this:
*Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2009 
Model: 3572U6 CC 3.6L, VR6 SPORT - AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: B4B4 CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: ZU BLACK LEATHER 
Estimated Total MSRP $38,990 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
The above cars are at:
- McKenna Volkswagen, Norwalk, Phone (562) 868-3233
- McKenna Volkswagen, Huntington Beach, Phone (714) 842-2000
- New Century Volkswagen, Glendale, Phone (818) 552-6263 - they have two!
- Bozzani Motors, Covina, Phone (626) 967-6325 
- Volkswagen Santa Monica, Santa Monica, Phone (310) 829-1888 
- Kimball Volkswagen, San Luis Obispo, Phone (805) 543-7772 

In the whole state of California, there are none in Mocha/black.
And in the state only one in Island/black it's at: 
- Volkswagen of Oakland, Phone (510) 834-7711 - has Chrome Tips and Volk-L
Does this work, or are there other areas I can search.....








Oh, and I lived in the apartments right behind the corner on W. Hill Ave. My cousins live right down on W. Orangethorpe right across from Woodcrest Park. I haven't been out there in years......gotta get out there and visit


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Paul, I'm back again. I drove the CC and really liked it. My home dealer didn't really have much in stock that I'm interested in, and didn't really seem to want to locate a car when they would rather sell what they have, so I'm hoping you can search the entire state of Texas for me.
*Preferences:*
--VR6
--both navigation and non-navigation
--*Ext Color:* Light brown, silver, black (drove a white gold and didn't like the color)
--*Int Color:* black only!


_Modified by travelguy_73 at 5:27 PM 8-18-2009_


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (travelguy_73)*

*travelguy_73 * The following stores have cars that match your criteria and some of them have several :
Dealer	420001
Name	Hoy-Fox Automotive Market
Address	
1122 Airway Blvd
El Paso, TX 79925
Phone	(915) 7785341
Fax	(915) 7720545
Dealer	425021
Name	Clear Lake Volkswagen
Address	
15100 Gulf Freeway
Houston, TX 77034
Phone	(281) 8485500
Fax	(281) 8485680
Dealer	425038
Name	Momentum Volkswagen
Address	
2405 Richmond Avenue
Houston, TX 77098
Phone	(713) 5963300
Fax	(713) 5963590

Dealer	425047
Name	West Houston Volkswagen
Address	
17113 Katy Freeway
Houston, TX 77094
Phone	(281) 6758600
Fax	(281) 6758251

Dealer	425129
Name	DeMontrond Automotive Group Inc.
Address	
14101 North Fwy # I-45
Houston, TX 77090
Phone	(281) 8727200
Fax	(281) 8723959

Dealer	425152
Name	Archer Volkswagen
Address	
10400 Southwest Freeway
Houston, TX 77074
Phone	(713) 2721700
Fax	(713) 2721719
Dealer	425160
Name	Garlyn Shelton Imports
Address	
3100 Briarcrest Dr
Bryan, TX 77802
Phone	(979) 7767600
Fax	(979) 7768203


_Modified by iPinch at 6:23 PM 8-18-2009_


----------



## orangecountydetailing (Aug 16, 2009)

thank you haha yes I live off Baker across from woodcrest elementary


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (iPinch)*

Thanks very much, Jay, I have emailed each of them (except El Paso, that's like a day's drive away, LOL). And thanks for taking the time to post the youtube videos, very informative!


_Modified by travelguy_73 at 9:52 AM 8-19-2009_


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (travelguy_73)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Your welcome !


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

Do you know what dealer cost is on the RNS-510? I'm not seeing see a lot of nav cars out there, and think that maybe they will work a deal to install the RNS-510 at a reduced cost. However, I would at least like to have a ballpark cost, so I don't insult them.
One dealer said it wasn't possible to install, but of course we know it is!
Thanks!


_Modified by travelguy_73 at 10:12 AM 8-19-2009_


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

Do you know what dealer cost is on the RNS-510? I'm not seeing see a lot of nav cars out there, and think that maybe they will work a deal to install the RNS-510 at a reduced cost. 
One dealer said it wasn't possible, but of course we know it is!
Thanks!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (travelguy_73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travelguy_73* »_Do you know what dealer cost is on the RNS-510? I'm not seeing see a lot of nav cars out there, and think that maybe they will work a deal to install the RNS-510 at a reduced cost. 
One dealer said it wasn't possible, but of course we know it is!
Thanks!

It is $2000 factory installed, I would not want to know what it would be dealer installed.....


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

Do you know the build date of this one? I think it might be the one I take.
*DeMontrond Automotive Group
14101 North Fwy # I-45
Houston, TX 77090 
Phone (281) 872-7200 
VIN - WVWEU73C89E546831
Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2009 
Model: 3572U6 CC 3.6L, VR6 SPORT - AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: 2T2T DEEP BLACK PEARL 
Interior Color: ZU BLACK LEATHER 
Options: PTN TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE WITH MDI / NO CAMERA 
Estimated Total MSRP $41,440*


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (travelguy_73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travelguy_73* »_Do you know the build date of this one? I think it might be the one I take.
*DeMontrond Automotive Group
14101 North Fwy # I-45
Houston, TX 77090 
Phone (281) 872-7200 
VIN - WVWEU73C89E546831
Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2009 
Model: 3572U6 CC 3.6L, VR6 SPORT - AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: 2T2T DEEP BLACK PEARL 
Interior Color: ZU BLACK LEATHER 
Options: PTN TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE WITH MDI / NO CAMERA 
Estimated Total MSRP $41,440*

Here's what it shows:
*Factory Inspected - 12/17/2008 *
That should be the build date!


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Here's what it shows:
*Factory Inspected - 12/17/2008 *
That should be the build date!









And it was!


----------



## Kashk (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm in the market for a new car and I've fallen in love with the CC. I've test driven one and have gotten some price quotes. I'm looking at a CC Sport Auto 2.0T. Now I've found some in Iron Gray Metallic, which I like, but my personal preference would be Black or Blue, both with a black interior (the two tone is also really nice, but I'm not sure if I'd get it). However, I'm having trouble finding cars in those two colors for the specific model I want. I was wondering if you could help me out. I live in Costa Mesa, CA (zip code is 92626). 
Also, here is the deal I got. I think it's pretty good, but just wanted your opinion. 
2009 VW CC Auto Sport
MSRP: 29,770
Offer: 27,346
One last question, what sort of APR should someone with not so stellar credit be looking at?


_Modified by Kashk at 10:16 PM 8-19-2009_


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (travelguy_73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travelguy_73* »_Do you know what dealer cost is on the RNS-510? I'm not seeing see a lot of nav cars out there, and think that maybe they will work a deal to install the RNS-510 at a reduced cost. 
One dealer said it wasn't possible, but of course we know it is!
Thanks!

$2600


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (iPinch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iPinch* »_
$2600

Jay, is that just the parts, or does it include all the labor? Cause I've heard people on the threads say that the parts are around that price, and it's a lot of labor running the GPS antenna and such......


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Kashk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kashk* »_I'm in the market for a new car and I've fallen in love with the CC. I've test driven one and have gotten some price quotes. I'm looking at a CC Sport Auto 2.0T. Now I've found some in Iron Gray Metallic, which I like, but my personal preference would be Black or Blue, both with a black interior (the two tone is also really nice, but I'm not sure if I'd get it). However, I'm having trouble finding cars in those two colors for the specific model I want. I was wondering if you could help me out. I live in Costa Mesa, CA (zip code is 92626). 


So you are south of LA, right? The locater does not use zips, of course. I searched the 'LA South Area' for 2009 CC Sport Autos in Deep Black and Shadow Blue, all had black interiors:
* http://****************.com/smile/emarrow_right.gif Commonwealth Volkswagen, Santa Ana, Phone (714) 565-7500 - SB - CALL and ask for DEREK, he posts here all the time - [email protected]* http://****************.com/smile/emarrow_left.gif 
- McKenna Volkswagen, Norwalk, Phone (562) 868-3233 - DB & SB
- McKenna Volkswagen, Huntington Beach, Phone (714) 842-2000 - DB & SB
- Fladeboe Volkswagen, Irvine, Phone (949) 830-7300 - DB (2)
- Capistrano Volkswagen, San Juan Capistrano, Phone (949) 493-4511 - DB
This should get you some choices, if not we can try the to search the 'San Diego Area'.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Jay, is that just the parts, or does it include all the labor? Cause I've heard people on the threads say that the parts are around that price, and it's a lot of labor running the GPS antenna and such......

parts only, labor rates vary by dealership


----------



## Kashk (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Yes, I am south of LA (Orange County). I was actually at Commonwealth and McKenna Volkswagen (Huntington Beach) and those are the places where I got my quotes. I didn't see any black or blue CCs in the trim level I'm looking for at those two dealers.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (iPinch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iPinch* »_
parts only, labor rates vary by dealership

That's what I thought, I didn't know if you were quoting an installed price at your place, since the original poster was hoping that the dealer would install one for him on his new car, and I wnted to make sure that your info was clear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Very expensive dealer upgrade.....


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
That's what I thought, I didn't know if you were quoting an installed price at your place, since the original poster was hoping that the dealer would install one for him on his new car, and I wnted to make sure that your info was clear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Very expensive dealer upgrade.....









You are right about that! It all worked out well, since for me the upgrade from the non-nav car to the nav car was only about $1600. It was a no-brainer!


----------



## Kashk (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
So you are south of LA, right? The locater does not use zips, of course. I searched the 'LA South Area' for 2009 CC Sport Autos in Deep Black and Shadow Blue, all had black interiors:
* http://****************.com/smile/emarrow_right.gif Commonwealth Volkswagen, Santa Ana, Phone (714) 565-7500 - SB - CALL and ask for DEREK, he posts here all the time - [email protected]* http://****************.com/smile/emarrow_left.gif 


Thanks, I'll drop him a line


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: (Kashk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kashk* »_
Thanks, I'll drop him a line









PM Sent


----------



## TDI_Jeffster (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TURBO PAUL)*

Are you able to order the 19" Lugano wheels? If so, can I get a price? Thanks


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TDI_Jeffster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDI_Jeffster* »_Are you able to order the 19" Lugano wheels? If so, can I get a price? Thanks

They are not a production option, so the best place to check is with an expert part man, namely Bud. His thread is Ask a VW Parts Guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TURBO PAUL)*

Have somewhat of a hook-up at a dealership...
Looking at a 2010 CC Sport, manual, bluetooth, and rear side airbags, carpet mats....
Got quoted:
39 months
15k miles/yr.
$1500 total down
$315/month tax in
I think it sounds like a great deal. Any input?


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (Booster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booster* »_Have somewhat of a hook-up at a dealership...
Looking at a 2010 CC Sport, manual, bluetooth, and rear side airbags, carpet mats....
Got quoted:
39 months
15k miles/yr.
$1500 total down
$315/month tax in
I think it sounds like a great deal. Any input?

Is the $1500 your total amount due at signing?
As a word of advice, you do not want to put any money down to reduce your cap cost on a lease. The most that you want to come up with at signing are your inception fees (1st payment, tags, tax etc.).
I suspect that your $1500 includes some cap cost reduction. I am not sure of the exact number, but I would think that your total inception fees would be no more than $600.


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

why not put money down on a lease? it helps you get the payment you want?


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (jay free)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jay free* »_why not put money down on a lease? it helps you get the payment you want?

There are many reasons, but the biggest is related to having your vehicle as a total loss. If your car is a total loss, the GAP insurance will only cover the difference between the amount that you owe and the current balance. 
Example, you have a lease on a vehicle that cost $20,000. After 3 months of ownership, you have a balance of $19,000. The car is a total loss and the insurance company states the value at $15,000. Your car insurance writes a check for $15,000 and GAP insurance covers $4,000. You lose nothing.
If you would have put $2,000 down, your balance would have Been $17,000. Car Insurance would have kicked in $15,000 and GAP $2,000. Your $2,000 would have been wasted.
The reason leases were created was a financial tool that allows you to put a minimal amount of money at inception and only pay for what you use. There is little or no financial advantage to putting money down on a lease. Your term is not shorter, you just get lower payments. You are better off just putting that money in a savings account and drawing from it as you go.


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

thanks for the info i might reconsider


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (jay free)*

Yes, the $1500 was for everything...


----------



## orangecountydetailing (Aug 16, 2009)

Are there any manual cc's left in Socal Paul?


----------



## AlpineE90 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (orangecountydetailing)*

*Looking for Local Lowest Price VR6 Sedan:*
Preferred Colors:
Deep Black / Cornsilk Beige
Island Gray / Cornsilk Beige
Light Brown Metallic / Cornsilk Beige
Candy White / Cornsilk Beige
4motion and navigation would be nice but are not deal breakers.
*Looking for less than $30,000k in Southern California Market (LA metro area)*
Will travel about 50 - 75 miles if the car is right and the price is right!
Show me whatcha got!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (orangecountydetailing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orangecountydetailing* »_Are there any manual cc's left in Socal Paul?

No 2009's in SoCal. There are 2010's at dealers and at the port.


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
No 2009's in SoCal. There are 2010's at dealers and at the port. 

I ran into same situation in Philly last week. I was looking for a 2009 manual. Couldn't find one. I am picking up a 2010 instead on friday.


----------



## johnnycc (Dec 17, 2008)

*Power Outlet*

Paul,
The owner's manual shows a AC socket in the backseat where my car has a 12V power plug.
Do you know the part number for the AC socket?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Power Outlet (johnnycc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnnycc* »_Paul,
The owner's manual shows a AC socket in the backseat where my car has a 12V power plug.
Do you know the part number for the AC socket?
Thanks in advance.

Thats an european option


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

can it be retrofitted?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (jay free)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnnycc* »_Paul,
The owner's manual shows a AC socket in the backseat where my car has a 12V power plug.
Do you know the part number for the AC socket?
Thanks in advance.



_Quote, originally posted by *jay free* »_can it be retrofitted?

Likely can be, but we are not parts guys. The thread you want is Bud's Ask a VW Parts Guy. He is the master when it comes to parts questions. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheGermanExperience (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re:*

hey guys,
My coworker is in the market for a new car lease as her CTS lease is up this month. She lives in caldwell, nj and we work in parsippany,nj.
she really likes the the CC and would consider one if the payments were right. Anyone in the area have a sport auto in black or white?
what is the best lease deal on that car you can get? She was hoping to get a payment as close to the 375/mo mark without going too crazy with money down. this could be an easy deal for someone (maybe even tonght). thanks! 
(on a side note, I used to sell VW's and I've been out of it for awhile and need a good sales guy for the future. my parent's and sister's leases are up soon, so this could mean a couple deals in the future)


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (TheGermanExperience)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheGermanExperience* »_hey guys,
My coworker is in the market for a new car lease as her CTS lease is up this month. She lives in caldwell, nj and we work in parsippany,nj.
she really likes the the CC and would consider one if the payments were right. Anyone in the area have a sport auto in black or white?
what is the best lease deal on that car you can get? She was hoping to get a payment as close to the 375/mo mark without going too crazy with money down. this could be an easy deal for someone (maybe even tonght). thanks! 
(on a side note, I used to sell VW's and I've been out of it for awhile and need a good sales guy for the future. my parent's and sister's leases are up soon, so this could mean a couple deals in the future)

I don't have anymore 2009's they are pretty much all gone. I have 2010 CC Sport DSG cars in stock, including Candy White/ Black, Candy White/Cornsilk, Deep Black/Black, and Deep Black/Cornsilk. But the programs really are not much yet, maybe tomorrow or Weds we'll get the Sept programs. 
I was up visiting your old haunt a few months ago for a dealer trade I needed. What are you doing now?


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

I just scored a 09 CC Lux w/ Nav for 399.00 a month with 2k down!


----------



## TheGermanExperience (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

oh yeah? I've been selling mortgages in parsippany for Superior Mortgage. It's been awesome believe it or not, rates are really low and our company is actually kickin everyone's butt right now so it's been good. I miss selling VW's but where I was at wasn't cutting it, especially in this economy.


----------



## orangecountydetailing (Aug 16, 2009)

what are the new incentives on the VR6's since the $6000 marketing support ended yesterday?


----------



## iambuddylee (Sep 17, 2003)

So, looks like there is 60months at 0% right now for all 2009 CC, are there any other incentives for the sport? Anyone have prices paid or realistic price for a CC sport manual transmission lately? I saw a few CCs in the Sunday paper that were listed at $24,000, dont know if those were the sport though, although I'm guessing they'd just about have to be.


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Any owner loyalty yet on CCs?


----------



## ljjones (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TURBO PAUL)*

Does VW have an "Exclusive Paint" option like Audi?


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Re: (TheRodfather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRodfather* »_Any owner loyalty yet on CCs?

no


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (ljjones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ljjones* »_Does VW have an "Exclusive Paint" option like Audi?

no


----------



## spencerjw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (iPinch)*

Question regarding the MDI cable for the iPod/iPhone.
My '09 VR6 4Motion I just picked up Saturday came with the USB. I noted from your videos that I have to get the iPod version from the parts dept. They guys there don't know their ass from a hole in their ground and after about 15 minutes of searching the computer system they realized they need to order the part. They are quoting me $65 for the thing! Didn't you mention it should only be around $40?
Anyone know how to get mp3 files off a USB drive and onto the HDD in the vehicle?
Also, I read in the manual that you should not use a USB cable to an external drive on the USB adapter, anyone know why? For the hell of it (playing with fire probably) I hooked up my 1TB external drive to the USB adapter and it read the 60+ GB of backed-up MP3's just fine. Granted it was a bit slow but ti worked. Now I need to figure out how to get some of those off that HDD and into my car's HDD, or at least off of the USB.
Maybe I can't get them off a USB and you can only get them off a bought CD or maybe a burned mp3 CD? Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Kashk (Aug 20, 2009)

The parts department will have it for more expensive than you can find it online. I talked to my dealership and they quoted me a similar amount. 
There are only two ways to add music to the internal hard drive. You either import it from a data DVD or from a SD card (though note that this is limited to 2GB cards as SDHC isn't supported). You can't use the MDI USB cable to import music.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (spencerjw)*

All dealers set their own prices for parts, some mark their stuff more than others.
You can transfer files form an MP3 CD or a SD card AFAIK


----------



## spencerjw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (iPinch)*

Thanks to both of you, I figured you'd have that info handy.
I'll use a data CD tomorrow and I play to get another SD card too. I have a 2gb SD for my DSLR camera and want to get a bigger one anyway, will use this for my car. I already tried the SDHC and was disappointed to find that it wouldn't work, I'd think the tech has been around long enough by now that those would be working in our systems.
I'll have to look around for the MDI at a better price or talk with a few techs I know, maybe they can get me one at cost or something.


----------



## jkoehn (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (spencerjw)*

Just bought an '09 CC VR6 and I suspect that I have a technical problem with the phone feature of the RNS 510. When I press the phone button I receive no phone menu as the instruction manual shows. It only mutes the radio but nothing else (although I have successfully made and received phone calls using my phone.)
I plan on taking it into the service department to have it looked it but wanted to see if anyone had any thoughts? If it's any help I am using an iPhone 3G have restarted the iPhone with no success.


----------



## spencerjw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (jkoehn)*


_Quote »_When I press the phone button I receive no phone menu as the instruction manual shows. It only mutes the radio but nothing else (although I have successfully made and received phone calls using my phone.)

Thanks for bringing that up, I was curious about that as well since I had to place the call directly form my phone w/o seeing a menu on the display either.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (spencerjw)*

Do you have the factory installed 9W3 option?


----------



## spencerjw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (iPinch)*

How would we know? My BT was factory installed as far as I know, but how can I tell 100%?


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (spencerjw)*

Your window sticker should say it or if you have voice controls


----------



## jkoehn (Sep 7, 2009)

I believe mine was factory installed as well. Based on the sticker it says "Bluetooth connectivity (volk-l)" under the heading Packages/Options. I'm not sure of the code.


----------



## spencerjw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (jkoehn)*

If I remember correctly I think mine might have said Volk-L as well. Totally disappointed that it's the Volk-L (port installed, right?) instead of the factory installed version.


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (spencerjw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spencerjw* »_If I remember correctly I think mine might have said Volk-L as well. Totally disappointed that it's the Volk-L (port installed, right?) instead of the factory installed version.

The Volk-L (I have it as well) is not voice-controlled, it is only a basic bluetooth unit that mutes (and pauses if you are playing an MP3) the stereo, and uses the car's speakers for conversation. So the phone button doesn't do anything but mute/pause the music. You might be able to use it to answer the phone, but I haven't tried it.
It is definitely not as nice as the factory option, but for what it is, it works very well.


----------



## spencerjw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (travelguy_73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travelguy_73* »_It is definitely not as nice as the factory option, but for what it is, it works very well.

Agreed, I wish I had the 9W3 for sure, especially since I have a iPhone and the contact list would be nice to see. However, the fact that I have BT at all is good and the audio quality seems to be very nice as well.


----------



## 03.5GTI (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (spencerjw)*

I have a 10, with the new included BT, and I can't get the voice commands to work with my iPhone. I can see the phonebook list on my MFD screen but voice commands say no phone book found......


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

*Re: (03.5GTI)*

I spoke with VW today, and get this, you need to program the names in, as in you have to teach it the exact names you want to dial. I have 300 contacts, eFffff that!


----------



## 03.5GTI (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (thisisnotdave)*

I don't see anything in the manual that shows how to do that. I agree that is STUPID!!! My cell is my personal and business and has tons of names. Way to go on this bad feature.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (03.5GTI)*

I don;t know either, as my cousins BB worked perfectly with all features first time out. I don't know about the iPhone integration, nobody here has one. Maybe Jay can help us out here, he is an Apple fanatic.......


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Can you guys post the sticker prices on the base 2010 trims?
Also, how much is the Nav option on 2010s? (I would imagine the same as 2009, but who knows)


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (TheRodfather)*

Go in the BT option in your iPhone, click "volkswagen" , it will give you the option of what you want to sync with your radio


----------



## 03.5GTI (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (iPinch)*

Yes, but it still will not synch with the voice activated dialing even after it is synched... Says it cannot find phonebook


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (TheRodfather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRodfather* »_Can you guys post the sticker prices on the base 2010 trims?
Also, how much is the Nav option on 2010s? (I would imagine the same as 2009, but who knows)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (TheRodfather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRodfather* »_Can you guys post the sticker prices on the base 2010 trims?
Also, how much is the Nav option on 2010s? (I would imagine the same as 2009, but who knows)

Here ya go!


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks a bunc.
Just out of curiousity, does that mean that after week 36, climatronic will be back in the 2.0t luxuries?


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yet another change to your handle - do you keep getting banned?


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (Double-V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Double-V* »_Yet another change to your handle - do you keep getting banned?









doubtful if he gets to keep his post count...


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (Booster)*

Who exactly are you talking about? If me, then you are very confused


----------



## DubbHatch (Dec 14, 2005)

when bought my '09 VR6 i negotiated to have them install the ipod adapter. They didn't really want to include that because they said that the adapter part was expensive, but the went ahead and did it.
My question is why is it even an option to get this piece of trash installed. It doesn't read the tracks on the ipod, and it disable my satellite stations! 
if i had known it was going to work like this i wouldn't have gotten it. They told me they were investigating a fix, and they would take it out for free if wanted. I don't know if they will give me a credit back though.
i'm very sad right now because my radio is worst than it was before the ipod adapter.


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (DubbHatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbHatch* »_when bought my '09 VR6 i negotiated to have them install the ipod adapter. They didn't really want to include that because they said that the adapter part was expensive, but the went ahead and did it.
My question is why is it even an option to get this piece of trash installed. It doesn't read the tracks on the ipod, and it disable my satellite stations! 
if i had known it was going to work like this i wouldn't have gotten it. They told me they were investigating a fix, and they would take it out for free if wanted. I don't know if they will give me a credit back though.
i'm very sad right now because my radio is worst than it was before the ipod adapter. 

Exactly what ipod adaptor do you have? That certainly isn't the same one that comes with the RNS-510!


----------



## ThePrep (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TURBO PAUL)*

I shopped 2009 CC Sports with Auto trans this weekend and have found quantities are quite limited in the Washington, DC area. I found one in Island Gray -- not really my first choice for color -- that the dealer was offering for $24499 plus freight, taxes, blah, blah in lieu of the 0% for 60 months financing. Supposedly there is $2500 in "VW behind the scenes cash" to be had for not taking the incentive financing.
Is this a great deal? And, is finding a 2009 Candy White Sport with Black interior pretty much an impossibility at this point?
Thanks in advance for any guidance you can provide.


----------



## DubbHatch (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (travelguy_73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travelguy_73* »_
Exactly what ipod adaptor do you have? That certainly isn't the same one that comes with the RNS-510!

no, it's the premium 7 radio. Not the navigation touch screen.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (ThePrep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThePrep* »_I shopped 2009 CC Sports with Auto trans this weekend and have found quantities are quite limited in the Washington, DC area. I found one in Island Gray -- not really my first choice for color -- that the dealer was offering for $24499 plus freight, taxes, blah, blah in lieu of the 0% for 60 months financing. Supposedly there is $2500 in "VW behind the scenes cash" to be had for not taking the incentive financing.
Is this a great deal? And, is finding a 2009 Candy White Sport with Black interior pretty much an impossibility at this point?
Thanks in advance for any guidance you can provide.

Searching the Eastern and Southern Regions, the system shows that there are three in PA, one in NJ, one in NY, four in FL and one in TX. 
Not many left, but actually more than I expected, we sold out a month ago on the 2009's.


----------



## stan229 (Sep 14, 2009)

When does the current program for the 2010's expire? I hear 11/2 from one place and 9/30 from the other? Do you expect the program will get better?


----------



## ThePrep (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Searching the Eastern and Southern Regions, the system shows that there are three in PA, one in NJ, one in NY, four in FL and one in TX. 
Not many left, but actually more than I expected, we sold out a month ago on the 2009's.

So Paul,
How might I go about getting one of these Candy Whites from PA or NJ since those seem to be the closest to me? I guess my dealer was not willing to go far as they only found Shadow Blue or Black as alternatives to the Island Gray.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (ThePrep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThePrep* »_
So Paul,
How might I go about getting one of these Candy Whites from PA or NJ since those seem to be the closest to me? I guess my dealer was not willing to go far as they only found Shadow Blue or Black as alternatives to the Island Gray.

These are the dealers that show the cars in stock, call them if you are willing to take the ride. 
- Faulkner-Ciocca Volkswagen, Allentown, PA, Phone (610) 797-6330 
- Autohaus Lancaster, Lancaster, PA, Phone (717) 299-2801 
- Y B H Sales & Service, Edgemont, PA, Phone (610) 356-9000 
- Trend Motors, Rockaway, NJ, Phone (973) 625-0100


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (stan229)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stan229* »_When does the current program for the 2010's expire? I hear 11/2 from one place and 9/30 from the other? Do you expect the program will get better? 

The 2010 Programs run from 9/1/09 to 11/2/09. The 2009 Programs run 9/1/09 to 9/30/09. The 2010 Programs can still get changed before 11/2/09. We just don't know until they change it......


----------



## stan229 (Sep 14, 2009)

Cool! That's better news than I was hoping.
Does this include the $1000 rebate?


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (TheRodfather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRodfather* »_Just out of curiousity, does that mean that after week 36(Which is last week if I am counting correctly), climatronic will be back in the 2.0t luxuries?


----------



## ThePrep (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
These are the dealers that show the cars in stock, call them if you are willing to take the ride. 
- Faulkner-Ciocca Volkswagen, Allentown, PA, Phone (610) 797-6330 
- Autohaus Lancaster, Lancaster, PA, Phone (717) 299-2801 
- Y B H Sales & Service, Edgemont, PA, Phone (610) 356-9000 
- Trend Motors, Rockaway, NJ, Phone (973) 625-0100 










Paul that was really nice of you to point me in the direction of the illusive 09 Candy White CC. I appreciate that a lot. Wish I could do the deal with you.


----------



## portlandmchorse (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul - I live in the Charlotte, NC area and am looking for a 2009 CC 4-Motion with Nav. When I look at AutoTrader I'm not sure all VW dealers are posting their cars there. Do you have a way to see what's in a 200-300 mile radius of me?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (portlandmchorse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portlandmchorse* »_Paul - I live in the Charlotte, NC area and am looking for a 2009 CC 4-Motion with Nav. When I look at AutoTrader I'm not sure all VW dealers are posting their cars there. Do you have a way to see what's in a 200-300 mile radius of me?

Are there any other options you must have, any colors required or not considered, or are you open to any 2009 CC 4Mo with Navi? Backup camera?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (ThePrep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThePrep* »_
Paul that was really nice of you to point me in the direction of the illusive 09 Candy White CC. I appreciate that a lot. Wish I could do the deal with you.

You are welcome, and me too!


----------



## portlandmchorse (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... ([email protected])*

I want Navi but can live with or w/o back-up camera. 
First color choices are Reflex Silver/Black, Black/Cornsilk, Black/Black, Island Gray/Cornsilk, Island Gray/Black, White gold/Black. 
Thanks,


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (portlandmchorse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portlandmchorse* »_
Paul - I live in the Charlotte, NC area and am looking for a 2009 CC 4-Motion with Nav. When I look at AutoTrader I'm not sure all VW dealers are posting their cars there. Do you have a way to see what's in a 200-300 mile radius of me?
I want Navi but can live with or w/o back-up camera. 
First color choices are Reflex Silver/Black, Black/Cornsilk, Black/Black, Island Gray/Cornsilk, Island Gray/Black, White gold/Black. 
Thanks,

I searched the state of NC for all 2009 CC 4Mo with either Navi. These are the only two that are out there...
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Volkswagen of Hickory 
1712 8th Street Drive SE
Hickory, NC 28602 
Phone (828) 304-9111 
Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2009 
Model: 3572UQ CC 3.6L, VR6 - 4MOTION AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: 7B7B WHITE GOLD METALLIC 
Interior Color: ZU BLACK LEATHER 
Options: PTM TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE WITH MDI 

Estimated Total MSRP $42,630
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Keffer Volkswagen 
13651 Statesville Road
Huntersville, NC 28078 
Phone (704) 766-2121 
Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2009 
Model: 3572UQ CC 3.6L, VR6 - 4MOTION AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: 7S7S LIGHT BROWN METALLIC 
Interior Color: ZU BLACK LEATHER 
Options: PTM TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE WITH MDI 

Estimated Total MSRP $42,630
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## portlandmchorse (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... ([email protected])*

Paul - Thanks so much. Anything in South Carolina (SC)? I'm fairly close to Greenville, Spartenburg, Columbia and the coastal cities


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (portlandmchorse)*

I have 5 CC 4motions here and I am not emotionally attached to any of them


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (iPinch)*

When will VW bring the Passat CC with this interior? Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## iambuddylee (Sep 17, 2003)

If this is an ok place to ask, can someone check the available inventory of 2009 CC Sport Manuals in the St. Louis, MO area? If this isn't a good place to ask, I'll delete the post.


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

this is the right place! and paul will get back to you!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (portlandmchorse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portlandmchorse* »_Paul - Thanks so much. Anything in South Carolina (SC)? I'm fairly close to Greenville, Spartenburg, Columbia and the coastal cities

Nothing at all in SC with either Navi option.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (quailallstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quailallstar* »_When will VW bring the Passat CC with this interior? Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr










Yummy!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (iambuddylee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iambuddylee* »_If this is an ok place to ask, can someone check the available inventory of 2009 CC Sport Manuals in the St. Louis, MO area? 

I searched the St Louis area (incls south IL), and came up with more than I expected.....
- The Dean Team, Ballwin, MO, Phone (636) 227-0100 - have three, Deep Black (2), Reflex Silver
- Suntrup Volkswagen, St. Louis, MO, Phone (314) 892-8200 - have three, Candy White, Mocha Brown, Light Brown
- The Dean Team, Kirkwood, MO, Phone (314) 966-0303 - have one in Light Brown
Hope this helps, let me know if there's a larger area or specific colors you want to try....


----------



## iambuddylee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for the info! I've called the one in Ballwin and they said they don't have any... Who knows... They're not the brightest. I'll check the others, many thanks!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (iambuddylee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iambuddylee* »_Thanks for the info! I've called the one in Ballwin and they said they don't have any... Who knows... They're not the brightest. I'll check the others, many thanks!!

You are welcome! If a dealer has sold a car but not yet reported it sold to VW (some dealers really take their time with this), then a car will show in the system when it is not available. This is the same thing a dealer goes through when locating a car to bring in or you. Can be a pain, especially at the end of the model year.


----------



## DubbHatch (Dec 14, 2005)

Paul, Sorry about my last post in here. I sounded like an ass.
I just wanted to know if you knew anything the Ipod adapter that they sell at the dealership, and what you think of it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (DubbHatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbHatch* »_Paul, Sorry about my last post in here. I sounded like an ass.
I just wanted to know if you knew anything the Ipod adapter that they sell at the dealership, and what you think of it.

No worries, I just wasn't sure where you were going with your post, or whether I was supposed to answer anything....








The problem is this. For your 2009 CC with the Premium VII 6-disc radio, there are two iPod solutions. First is the older one (sounds like the one you got), which is lousy, and has been since it came out. The iPod adapter plays through the headunit like a CD changer, so that no song or title info is possible, and only track numbers show on the radio. It allows only 5 playlists (CD 1-5), plus CD 6 is all songs. (this is the one in my demo Passat, so I know that is stinks) 
In the middle of this year, VW released a new Enhanced iPod adapter, which is what we should have had all along. This one plays through the Sat radio module, and as such can now read all song titles, artists, catagories, etc, and allows 250 playlists (should be enough). It requires a car with Sat radio, although the Sat radio subscription does not have to be active. 
Both of these units are available port installed or dealer installed, though of course the Enhanced iPod adapter is more expensive, though worth every penny. 
For 2010, both of these are replaced by the new solution for the new Premium VIII Touch Screnn radio, which is the MDI (Media Device Input), which can handle iPod or USB, depending on which adapter cable is hooked up.


----------



## spencerjw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Which head unit is the touch screen with the 6-disc built in? I've got the newer RNS-510 (with 4 buttons on each side) on my '09 4Motion and am pretty sure it doesn't have the changer.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (spencerjw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spencerjw* »_Which head unit is the touch screen with the 6-disc built in? I've got the newer RNS-510 (with 4 buttons on each side) on my '09 4Motion and am pretty sure it doesn't have the changer.

You have the Navi radio. The 2010 cars without Navi come with the RCD-510 Premium VIII radio, which has 3 buttons on either side.


----------



## spencerjw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

AH, I thought the 4 button was the newer version, ok that clears things up. Is the 6-disc the only real advantage of the RCD over the RNS?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (spencerjw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spencerjw* »_AH, I thought the 4 button was the newer version, ok that clears things up. Is the 6-disc the only real advantage of the RCD over the RNS?

No, I think you are getting confused. The RNS-510 is the newest Navi radio, like you have. It is the same Navi unit offered in 2010, and is a single DVD/CD unit. The base radio, on cars without the Navi, last year was the Premium VII 6-disc radio. For 2010, the base radio has been replaced with a new Premuim VIII Touch Screen 6-disc radio. It looks just like the Navi radio, but has no Navi fuction, and no harddrive. And this radio is replaced when you order the Tech Pkg with the Navi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spencerjw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ah, thanks for the clarification!


----------



## DubbHatch (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
No worries, I just wasn't sure where you were going with your post, or whether I was supposed to answer anything....








The problem is this. For your 2009 CC with the Premium VII 6-disc radio, there are two iPod solutions. First is the older one (sounds like the one you got), which is lousy, and has been since it came out. The iPod adapter plays through the headunit like a CD changer, so that no song or title info is possible, and only track numbers show on the radio. It allows only 5 playlists (CD 1-5), plus CD 6 is all songs. (this is the one in my demo Passat, so I know that is stinks) 
In the middle of this year, VW released a new Enhanced iPod adapter, which is what we should have had all along. This one plays through the Sat radio module, and as such can now read all song titles, artists, catagories, etc, and allows 250 playlists (should be enough). It requires a car with Sat radio, although the Sat radio subscription does not have to be active. 
Both of these units are available port installed or dealer installed, though of course the Enhanced iPod adapter is more expensive, though worth every penny. 
For 2010, both of these are replaced by the new solution for the new Premium VIII Touch Screnn radio, which is the MDI (Media Device Input), which can handle iPod or USB, depending on which adapter cable is hooked up. 

Ah! You just made my day! I NEED that newer Ipod adapter. They should have given me that one. Those cheap bastards!
Do you have some more info on it or a part number so i can go in there and sound like i know what i'm talking about.
Also, with the newer Ipod adapter (the one i want) still disable my Satellite radio?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Thunder 18" alloys*

































I could have sworn that someone asked about the port installed 18" Thunder alloys that are listed as an MDO for the 2010 Sport and Luxury CC's.....anyways, here's what they look like....


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (TheRodfather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRodfather* »_Out of curiousity, does that mean that after week 36, climatronic will be back in the 2.0t luxuries?

The reason I asked is because I ordered a 2010 2.0t lux with nav on monday, and the dealer asked me if I wanted the climatronic because they were not putting it on the lux yet(which I already knew thanks to you). I, of course, said yes and I would be willing to wait. So if I'm counting correctly, the week we are in would be week 37. So I'm assuming( I know I shouldn't) that the cars being built this week should have climatronic because your order form up there states not in models from week 22/09 to week 36/09?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (TheRodfather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRodfather* »_
The reason I asked is because I ordered a 2010 2.0t lux with nav on monday, and the dealer asked me if I wanted the climatronic because they were not putting it on the lux yet(which I already knew thanks to you). I, of course, said yes and I would be willing to wait. So if I'm counting correctly, the week we are in would be week 37. So I'm assuming( I know I shouldn't) that the cars being built this week should have climatronic because your order form up there states not in models from week 22/09 to week 36/09?

Took a look in the system, and they are already building Lux's with the Climatronic in them. You are safe to order your car.....
Looking at cars heading to NJ, the last car with the credit for not having Climatronic was shown with a build date "Actual Production Week - 36/2009 - 08/31/2009". All the rest of the Lux's after that do not have the code for the Climatic credit, so those cars are built with Climatronic. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stan229 (Sep 14, 2009)

How often do cars come in the port? In other words, what would be the usual wait time?


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

No climatronic on CC 2.0T? did I miss the memo?


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Awesome man. You're the best.
I already ordered the car on 9/14(deposit down), but this is good news because he said I may have a long wait. Hopefully it's here next month.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (stan229)*

Paul
We ordered this set from VW, but I would to see them as a port installed option


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (iPinch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iPinch* »_No climatronic on CC 2.0T? did I miss the memo?


I guess, the Order Guide is above!







Oh, and you have a Candy White one without Climatronic at the port now. 

_Quote, originally posted by *iPinch* »_Paul
We ordered this set from VW, but I would to see them as a port installed option









Looks pretty good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I guess, the Order Guide is above!







Oh, and you have a Candy White one without Climatronic at the port now.


----------



## portlandmchorse (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: (iPinch)*

If I'm buying a car in New York should I be paying a $299 dealer fee? I hammered this dealer so deeply on pricing I feel like they are just trying to get some back (2009 4motion)


----------



## 2k3gli (Sep 28, 2003)

Is VW thinking about dropping the VR6 models? Havent seen any 2010's on the lots and the pricing that Paul listed was blank for the VR6 Sport and 4Motion.


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: (iPinch)*

those rims are SICK Jay? size and pricing?


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: (2k3gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2k3gli* »_Is VW thinking about dropping the VR6 models? Havent seen any 2010's on the lots and the pricing that Paul listed was blank for the VR6 Sport and 4Motion.

Out of curiosity, I just checked the 5 dealers in the St. Pete/Tampa area that I kept visiting while looking for a MT and all their '10s are 4 cylinders. 
BTW, the dealer where I got mine still has a MT. The only one in the area.


_Modified by torpeau at 5:02 PM 9-18-2009_


----------



## jmfos (Sep 8, 2009)

*Can you put a 2010 touch screen radio*

Can you put a 2010 touch screen radio in an 09 CC?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (torpeau)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2k3gli* »_Is VW thinking about dropping the VR6 models? Havent seen any 2010's on the lots and the pricing that Paul listed was blank for the VR6 Sport and 4Motion.



_Quote, originally posted by *torpeau* »_
Out of curiosity, I just checked the 5 dealers in the St. Pete/Tampa area that I kept visiting while looking for a MT and all their '10s are 4 cylinders. 
BTW, the dealer where I got mine still has a MT. The only one in the area.


No, they are not dropping it, it's just that the 2.0T outsells the VR6, and so they came first. There are 2010 VR6's in stock at dealers , and many more coming. But the 2.0T will definitely be in greater numbers at the dealers than the VR6....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Can you put a 2010 touch screen radio (jmfos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmfos* »_Can you put a 2010 touch screen radio in an 09 CC?

I would think so, but have not tried yet...


----------



## jmfos (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Can you put a 2010 touch screen radio ([email protected])*

Thanks for the response. I'm assuming you can add the bluetooth as well. but I'm a little confused about the different types of bluetooth. I.e. Vok-l, 3w9???
Anywhere I can find the differences?


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

Hey Jay, love the videos. But I have a Q that I'm sure everyone here wants to know and it involved BT-Audio streaming from the iphone.
I spoke with VW customer support and they blame the iphone for the incompatibility, but that thing has worked with every other car audio system I've tried. Flawlessly.
Can you offer any help on this? I havent been able to get any phone to work with it thus far.
I have a base '10 2.0t with the RCD 510 and BT package.


----------



## stan229 (Sep 14, 2009)

have you guys heard anything about VW taking away the $1k incentive after 9/30 for the 2010s?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: (stan229)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stan229* »_have you guys heard anything about VW taking away the $1k incentive after 9/30 for the 2010s?

VW keeps the blinders on us, and like I tell most people who play the waiting game...make the best deal you can that month and dont look back, but if you want to gamble you are more than welcome to but you might lose out.


----------



## LogicalHarm (Sep 21, 2009)

any more details on the 1K incentive - dealer I visted didn't mention anything about it when I test drove one. 
thanks!


_Modified by LogicalHarm at 9:39 AM 9-24-2009_


----------



## whogotz (May 15, 2006)

any chances of VW issuing a lease pull ahead program anytime soon like they have done in the past?
every time i see the CC commercial, I get anxious


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

no pull ahead i was asking for months and NOTHING!


----------



## robd222 (Sep 25, 2009)

*2009 Lux CC*

Trying to lease an 09 2.0 Lux w/technology package for 39 months/12k and no money down in VA (3% tax) OR buy 60 months (0% interest) with $3k down.
Is $400/mo a workable number for a dealer?
Are there any white gold metallic cc's with these specs in the greater DC and the expanded mid-Atlantic areas?
Thanks for the info
Think I posted in the right location this time.


----------



## jmfos (Sep 8, 2009)

*2010 cc sport deals and insurance rates.*

I'm looking at for a 2010 cc sport and wanted to know if the incentives/pricing will get better in October 09 or will be the same as September 09?
Is pricing better on leases or buying?
Also, I got a insurance quote on a 2010 cc and it was $19 per month higher than my current 02 passat insurance rate with everything being the same. My problem is that I got a quote on a 2010 passat and it came out less than $2 more per month. Why would the cc be that much more expensive to insure then the almost the same passat?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Lux CC (robd222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robd222* »_Trying to lease an 09 2.0 Lux w/technology package for 39 months/12k and no money down in VA (3% tax) OR buy 60 months (0% interest) with $3k down.
Is $400/mo a workable number for a dealer?
Are there any white gold metallic cc's with these specs in the greater DC and the expanded mid-Atlantic areas?
Thanks for the info
Think I posted in the right location this time.

Checked DC, VA, and MD, this is the only one out there. 
*Terry Volkswagen 
19134 Forest Road
Lynchburg, VA 24502 
Phone (434) 239-2601 
Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2009 
Model: 3574L6 CC 2.0T, LUX - AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: 7B7B WHITE GOLD METALLIC 
Interior Color: ZV CORNSILK BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: PTN TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE WITH MDI / NO CAMERA 

Estimated Total MSRP $35,090
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: 2010 cc sport deals and insurance rates. (jmfos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmfos* »_I'm looking at for a 2010 cc sport and wanted to know if the incentives/pricing will get better in October 09 or will be the same as September 09?
Is pricing better on leases or buying?
Also, I got a insurance quote on a 2010 cc and it was $19 per month higher than my current 02 passat insurance rate with everything being the same. My problem is that I got a quote on a 2010 passat and it came out less than $2 more per month. Why would the cc be that much more expensive to insure then the almost the same passat? 

We have no idea what the incentives are for the next month until VW releases them, the rates are not even final at VW Credit until the 1st or 2nd of the next month, they want to see what the month before final sales numbers are before they finalize the rates. It's all marketing.....








The price should be the same either way, but leasing usually has lower payments since you don't pay for the whole car during the lease.
I can't give you any reason on the insurance, that makes no sense to me.....

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Modified by [email protected] at 1:40 PM 9-26-2009_


----------



## jmfos (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: 2010 cc sport deals and insurance rates. ([email protected])*

Thanks TP.
I wonder how sales numbers are this month? Hmm....


----------



## Draino3112 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Paul,
I saw on VDUB's website that the 09 CC's are 0% for 60. Is there any dealer cash on these as well? My Zip is 03235 and I'm looking for a blk/blk 09 sport auto. I know you have no way of knowing what dealers will take for cars but is it unreasonable to think I could get this car for around $25K OTD?
Thanks for any info this is great thread


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (Draino3112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Draino3112* »_Hey Paul,
I saw on VDUB's website that the 09 CC's are 0% for 60. Is there any dealer cash on these as well? My Zip is 03235 and I'm looking for a blk/blk 09 sport auto. I know you have no way of knowing what dealers will take for cars but is it unreasonable to think I could get this car for around $25K OTD?
Thanks for any info this is great thread









I don't know what incentives may be in place in your area. I really doubt that a $29k + CC could be sold for $25k, I don't think there's any incentives that would allow that on a 2.0T. But you could always start there, just don't be shocked if they can't get there.


----------



## Draino3112 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks Paul. I was able to get one down to $26 flat. But they did not have the color I wanted. Can you search the North East if anyone has a BLK/BLK sport 09 auto? 
Thanks agian!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (Draino3112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Draino3112* »_Thanks Paul. I was able to get one down to $26 flat. But they did not have the color I wanted. Can you search the North East if anyone has a BLK/BLK sport 09 auto? 
Thanks agian!

There are three in the Eastern Region showing....
- Colonial Volkswagen, Westborough, MA, Phone (508) 366-8383 
- Northtown Volkswagen, Amherst, NY, Phone (716) 836-4600 
- Crestmont Volkswagen, Pompton Plains, NJ, Phone (973) 839-4000 
Good luck..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KB8jumpman (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: (thisisnotdave)*

Hey i also cant figure this out, I am using a Tmobile G1, any suggestions?


----------



## KB8jumpman (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: (thisisnotdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thisisnotdave* »_Hey Jay, love the videos. But I have a Q that I'm sure everyone here wants to know and it involved BT-Audio streaming from the iphone.
I spoke with VW customer support and they blame the iphone for the incompatibility, but that thing has worked with every other car audio system I've tried. Flawlessly.
Can you offer any help on this? I havent been able to get any phone to work with it thus far.
I have a base '10 2.0t with the RCD 510 and BT package. 

I also cant figure this out, I have a G1, any suggestions?


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I may be new to VWVortex, but TurboPaul you are wrong regarding 2010 VR6's. 
Audi is dropping the 3.2 A4, S8, A8 W12, and I'm sure a few other models for 2010. 
VW is dropping the VR6 for the Passat and the CC for 2010. It's been confirmed on numerous articles and reports. 
None of these models sold that well, and plus with the new Government Standards for Average MPGs of a company's lineup, they had to drop slow selling and gas guzzling models. 
So... if you're after a VR6 (4Motion), pick up a 2009, because that is the last planned model year for it. They may come back in 2011, but not as a 2010 model. 
Current Buying Experience: 
As for pricing, I'm CT, and my fiancee and I just put a deposit on a Fresh 2009 VR6 4Motion w/Nav for $34K with a sticker of $42K. Nice to get 20% off a new car, but we had to use outside lenders (can't combine all the cash back with .9% VW financing) and best available 72 month rate is 4.2% at a bank. 
Cheers!


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (ToySlacker)*

I know the iPhone does it because I used it on a AF radio. However I have not been successful with the iphone YET. but in my opinion the MDI is a much better alternative


----------



## spencerjw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (ToySlacker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ToySlacker* »_VW is dropping the VR6 for the Passat and the CC for 2010. It's been confirmed on numerous articles and reports. 

Ok so is the VW.com site still advertising 2009 vehicles then because it plainly states VR6 4Motion. If you are correct in the fact that they're removing the VR6 then they are also removing the 4Motion since it only comes in the VR6.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (ToySlacker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ToySlacker* »_I may be new to VWVortex, but TurboPaul you are wrong regarding 2010 VR6's. 
Audi is dropping the 3.2 A4, S8, A8 W12, and I'm sure a few other models for 2010. 
VW is dropping the VR6 for the Passat and the CC for 2010. It's been confirmed on numerous articles and reports. 
None of these models sold that well, and plus with the new Government Standards for Average MPGs of a company's lineup, they had to drop slow selling and gas guzzling models. 
So... if you're after a VR6 (4Motion), pick up a 2009, because that is the last planned model year for it. They may come back in 2011, but not as a 2010 model. 
Cheers!


is that what your salesman told you?


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (iPinch)*

No, it's what numerous articles have said... I know more about the car industry than most salesmen. I don't have too much time at work to find all the articles... but you can search through autoblog, motorauthority, germancarzone, etc.


----------



## spencerjw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (ToySlacker)*

I may eat crow later on but I'm calling BS on this. We'll see.
Nothing personal, just my opinion.


_Modified by spencerjw at 9:38 AM 10-8-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: (ToySlacker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ToySlacker* »_No, it's what numerous articles have said... I know more about the car industry than most salesmen. I don't have too much time at work to find all the articles... but you can search through autoblog, motorauthority, germancarzone, etc. 

Yes you have quoted all websites with poor reputations and will tell you they have the first pics of a new model when its a terrible photoshop (Golf R anyone for recent example?). There is a 2010 CC VR6, end of story, in fact my dealership has a couple on order and I happen to do the ordering for this store, nice try, good luck and please dont try to pass any tips for us here, we are doing well enough on our own.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (ToySlacker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ToySlacker* »_I may be new to VWVortex, but TurboPaul you are wrong regarding 2010 VR6's. 
Audi is dropping the 3.2 A4, S8, A8 W12, and I'm sure a few other models for 2010. 
VW is dropping the VR6 for the Passat and the CC for 2010. It's been confirmed on numerous articles and reports. 
None of these models sold that well, and plus with the new Government Standards for Average MPGs of a company's lineup, they had to drop slow selling and gas guzzling models. 
So... if you're after a VR6 (4Motion), pick up a 2009, because that is the last planned model year for it. They may come back in 2011, but not as a 2010 model. 
Current Buying Experience: 
As for pricing, I'm CT, and my fiancee and I just put a deposit on a Fresh 2009 VR6 4Motion w/Nav for $34K with a sticker of $42K. Nice to get 20% off a new car, but we had to use outside lenders (can't combine all the cash back with .9% VW financing) and best available 72 month rate is 4.2% at a bank. 
Cheers!

I am wrong??








I doubt that I am wrong, as there are currently *hundreds* of 2010 CC VR6's instock across the USA right now...on dealers lots, ready for you to drive home........sorry, I don't guess, when I answer a question, I answer it right or I say I don't know and get the answer. 
They are not dropping the VR6 for the Passat for 2010, as that was done in 2008. 
Numerous articles and reports don't mean anything compared to 2010 VR6's at the dealers.....


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I didnt mean to stir up a mess, but I couldnt locate one within 250 miles in the NE. Can you provide 1 VIN to put this to rest and prove me completely wrong?


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

It sucks to say... but I'll eat my words. I was wrong.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: (ToySlacker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ToySlacker* »_I didnt mean to stir up a mess, but I couldnt locate one within 250 miles in the NE. Can you provide 1 VIN to put this to rest and prove me completely wrong?

Model Year: 2010 
Model: 3572U6 CC 3.6L VR6 - AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: 8E8E REFLEX SILVER METALLIC 
Interior Color: ZU BLACK LEATHER 
Options: KMK RUBBER MATS (4) - TRUNK LINER (PORT INSTALLED) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimated Total MSRP $39,980 


Commnum VIN Status 
701397 WVWEU7AN0AE500063 Dealer Stock 
In stock at VW North Attelboro, Attelboro MA.


----------



## LogicalHarm (Sep 21, 2009)

What's a good price to begin with on a 2010 CC DSG with MDI (ipod).
Is 27k + Tax (includes Tag and title transfer fees) doable? (too low or too high?)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: (LogicalHarm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LogicalHarm* »_What's a good price to begin with on a 2010 CC DSG with MDI (ipod).
Is 27k + Tax (includes Tag and title transfer fees) doable? (too low or too high?)

E mail your local dealer and go from there.


----------



## stan229 (Sep 14, 2009)

hey guys if you dont mind
can anyone locate a candy white/cornsilk 2010 sport DSG
in or around Brooklyn, NY (11229)
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: (stan229)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stan229* »_hey guys if you dont mind
can anyone locate a candy white/cornsilk 2010 sport DSG
in or around Brooklyn, NY (11229)
Thanks

The system is not Zip Code based but I checked everything in the NYC-CT area and there are a few at Mohegan Lake VW, Danbury VW and Palisades VW in Nyack.


----------



## stan229 (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow thank you for the prompt response!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (ToySlacker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ToySlacker* »_I didnt mean to stir up a mess, but I couldnt locate one within 250 miles in the NE. Can you provide 1 VIN to put this to rest and prove me completely wrong?

Here's a screen shot of the Eastern Region (and this page goes on farther down than I could grab):









Will there be less of these cars this year, yes, I would imagine so, as I have stated the same reasons as you did, they are not the best selling model we have, while the 2.0T's sell way faster. But they will not stop them totally, we still sell them, and VW still wants that top end model in the line-up. 










_Modified by [email protected] at 3:44 PM 10-8-2009_


----------



## stan229 (Sep 14, 2009)

another quick question,
how often do you guys get cars from the factory?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (stan229)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stan229* »_another quick question,
how often do you guys get cars from the factory?

All the time, but allocation is once a month, normally the third week of the month.


----------



## CanWillGo (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (Booster)*

yes! i agree!! BLACK HEADLINER!!!


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (ToySlacker)*

ToySlacker
Open Mouth>>>>>>Insert Foot. Fail.


----------



## CanWillGo (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... ([email protected])*

is this in line with what may be coming in 2011/12 Paul?? Maybe?? or was that bit only about the black headliner?? don't want to get you in trouble... 
my wish - 2.0L MT as below interior with a sunroof... non webasto.


----------



## CanWillGo (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

toy slacker said it, autoblog... nothing more to say.
Toy, get fact from a fact based source. blogs are not held to fact or fact of source, but solely opinion. being in the industry (i mean IN the industry) ignore about 90% of the blogs and jalopnik is only read for really biased opinion and a good laugh


----------



## CanWillGo (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (CanWillGo)*

ah, the pic didn't follow... the Euro CC with the brown seats and all black interior - Beautiful!!


----------



## cudfoo (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Paul great info here - thank you...
Any info on the difference between 10 DSG models and 09 non DSG. Is it a noticable improvment.
Also I see some 09 vr6 demos (>5000mi) with big discounts. Any thing to worry about with these over the long haul?
Lastly - can the sunroof be fully shaded. I noticed that light still comes in when shade is closed.
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (CanWillGo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CanWillGo* »_is this in line with what may be coming in 2011/12 Paul?? Maybe?? or was that bit only about the black headliner?? don't want to get you in trouble... 
my wish - 2.0L MT as below interior with a sunroof... non webasto. 


I don't understand, what are you asking about? You have to quote or something, I checked back a page and I do not know what you are referring to.








I will answer if you let me know what you mean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (cudfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cudfoo* »_Paul great info here - thank you...
Any info on the difference between 10 DSG models and 09 non DSG. Is it a noticable improvment.
Also I see some 09 vr6 demos (>5000mi) with big discounts. Any thing to worry about with these over the long haul?
Lastly - can the sunroof be fully shaded. I noticed that light still comes in when shade is closed.
Thanks

You are welcome!
The biggest difference is 2 MPG city, 3 MPG highway. Tells you that the drivetrain is definitely more efficient, and likely a bit quicker too. Feels real nice down the road. 
As for the demos, they should be fine, just that those are the break-in miles, so how it was driven will vary.
The sunshade has to be a roll-up, as the glass roof is large. They use a semi opaque shade, and it lets a little light in. Doesn't bother me, it's not that much, but you need to check this out for yourself.


----------



## cudfoo (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for the response Paul I appreciate you taking the time. If you wouldn't mind I have a few more... I'm new to Volkswagen. I've been looking around for a little while and was set on a Honda Subaru maybe Acura TSX until I saw the CC. Still have to get past the perceived reliability. I know the CC is based on the Passet so I guess it's proven. I'm sure you get asked this a lot but any concerns with long term reliability on the base 4 cyc sport or the vr6. I'd like to hold on to the car for a while and I'm a little concerned about having issues 4 or 5 years out. I know there's a lot of technology in these cars which is great - until it breaks. Could I feel as comfortable with the purchase of a Volkswagen at this point as I would with the purchase of a Honda (from a reliability stand point?)
I was originally looking at the 4 cyc sport - I ran into a few vr6 demo deals with huge discounts. Is there a reason the Vr6 Demos are discounted 20-25%.
When comparing the 2010 4 cyc base to the VR6 I thought that although a little less powerful that the 2 liter turbo was unbelievably smooth and refined. The 6 was great just a little noisy when compared to the turbo 4. You think this is accurate from your experience? 
I loved the dynaudio though and which there was a way to add it to the base model.
How does the CC perform in the snow?
Last question: do you think most of your customers would chose a new 2010 base model or a loaded 2009 VR6 Demo (4k mi) with a 20-25% discount
Thanks again for your time...


----------



## CanWillGo (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I don't understand, what are you asking about? You have to quote or something, I checked back a page and I do not know what you are referring to.








I will answer if you let me know what you mean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hey Paul,
yea the picture wouldn't copy... so the question is...
2011 will there be a new interior trim similar to the CC pictures shown earlier in the thread - black headliner, ip, center console and door with the reddish brown seats and door inserts?
also, i went to the dealership yesterday to drive a 2.0 DSG and a VR6 Sport... Does the DSG come with paddle shifters for the US market? the one i was in did not - kind of bummed. nice to be in sport and kick up or really shift down without having to move the shifter from S to the DSG Manual Gear...
The DSG is great in this car but would be better with paddles (IMO). The VR6 is smooth but the history of the VR6 has me questioning... has your dealership had any come back for major issues? like the oil pump bolt backing out causing a total rebuild or the coil packs having many more issues in this engine... a few of my friends who are also vw nuts told me i would be crazy to go with the VR6 because of the reasons stated... what do you think, better build quality now?? 
Thanks for your time Paul!!


----------



## CanWillGo (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (cudfoo)*

Hi Cudfoo
*Lastly - can the sunroof be fully shaded. I noticed that light still comes in when shade is closed.* 
you could always tint it... it would be as permanent as window tint is... just a thought...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (cudfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cudfoo* »_Thanks for the response Paul I appreciate you taking the time. If you wouldn't mind I have a few more... I'm new to Volkswagen. I've been looking around for a little while and was set on a Honda Subaru maybe Acura TSX until I saw the CC. Still have to get past the perceived reliability. I know the CC is based on the Passet so I guess it's proven. I'm sure you get asked this a lot but any concerns with long term reliability on the base 4 cyc sport or the vr6. I'd like to hold on to the car for a while and I'm a little concerned about having issues 4 or 5 years out. I know there's a lot of technology in these cars which is great - until it breaks. Could I feel as comfortable with the purchase of a Volkswagen at this point as I would with the purchase of a Honda (from a reliability stand point?)
I was originally looking at the 4 cyc sport - I ran into a few vr6 demo deals with huge discounts. Is there a reason the Vr6 Demos are discounted 20-25%.
When comparing the 2010 4 cyc base to the VR6 I thought that although a little less powerful that the 2 liter turbo was unbelievably smooth and refined. The 6 was great just a little noisy when compared to the turbo 4. You think this is accurate from your experience? 
I loved the dynaudio though and which there was a way to add it to the base model.
How does the CC perform in the snow?
Last question: do you think most of your customers would chose a new 2010 base model or a loaded 2009 VR6 Demo (4k mi) with a 20-25% discount
Thanks again for your time...


Just so you know, I am no Honda fan, and have never believed in the vast superiority. I even (embarrassingly enough) worked at a dealer that sold Toyotas, and I watched them coming in for recalls and issues all the time. Perceptions can be hard to change. I sold my cousin a 2009 CC Luxury this summer, so that's what I think of the reliability. I would never hear the end from family.......
Let's say that you had to take your VW in for one more issue than the Honda, but you actually enjoy the car you own every day for the years that you own it? Is that worth it to you? Beautiful CC verses ugly Honda? Beautiful interior verses cheap interior materials? Fun top drive verses appliance? Better warranty and Carefree Maintenance? I might be a little opinionated about this, but I felt the same way about this long before I started selling VW's. I could NEVER own a Honda, they embarrassingly unattractive and just have too many weak points in my opinion. 
There is a large cash back option for the dealers on cash sales of the CC VR6 (not using finance or lease rate specials), so that is why you see those models discounted so much. 
If you want Dynaudio, you need to go to the 2.0T Luxury model, as it is not an option in the 2.0T Sport and is not addable later.
The Passat's are great in the snow, I doubt the CC is any different. 
I like the 2.0T cars better than the VR6, the lighter weight engine makes the car feel better IMHO. As to which you should buy at the same price point.....that's really your decision, not mine. We all have different expectations out of our cars....hey, some people even think Honda's are attractive looking......


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (CanWillGo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CanWillGo* »_

Hey Paul,
yea the picture wouldn't copy... so the question is...
2011 will there be a new interior trim similar to the CC pictures shown earlier in the thread - black headliner, ip, center console and door with the reddish brown seats and door inserts?
also, i went to the dealership yesterday to drive a 2.0 DSG and a VR6 Sport... Does the DSG come with paddle shifters for the US market? the one i was in did not - kind of bummed. nice to be in sport and kick up or really shift down without having to move the shifter from S to the DSG Manual Gear...
The DSG is great in this car but would be better with paddles (IMO). The VR6 is smooth but the history of the VR6 has me questioning... has your dealership had any come back for major issues? like the oil pump bolt backing out causing a total rebuild or the coil packs having many more issues in this engine... a few of my friends who are also vw nuts told me i would be crazy to go with the VR6 because of the reasons stated... what do you think, better build quality now?? 
Thanks for your time Paul!!


I have no idea about whether the interior will come in 2011. We just do not get that kind of information in advance. It does look good though, I hope that it comes here eventually. 
The 2.0T DSG does not come with the paddle shifter, only the VR6 Auto's do, which makes no sense to me.......








I don't believe that we have seen an real issues with the 3.6 engine, IIRC.....but as I said above, I really like the 2.0T in the CC....


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... ([email protected])*

Hey KVW guys. I have a 2009 CC 2.0T Sport and have been playing with Vag Com. Got all the normal desirables done, no DRL, FOB window control, Rain sense window closing but i can not find how to activate the Hazard Flasher during high speed braking. Is this a standard feature that I have just not done any high speed braking to activate or is it only available with say the parking assist or some other module installed?
Thanks in Advance


----------



## cudfoo (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks.
I think I'm going to lease a 4cyc.
I spoke to a local dealer today about the rear airbag option. He recomended against it if you have small children. He said it could injure them much like front airbags. Do you agree with this?
How does the std premium 8 sound. Is it more than a throw in radio. Any review of it that you know of?


----------



## precurs0r (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi There - I am also looking to lease a 2010 CC Sport (Manual). 36 month / 10k or 12k miles per year. Does anyone have the current months base money factor and residual? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (precurs0r)*

In what approximate month will the USA dealers have a good idea on trim and options for the up and coming MY?
When will you know about 2011 options and trims? 
Any rumors if we may get a CC TDI for 2011 in the USA?


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (piperpilot964)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piperpilot964* »_Hey KVW guys. I have a 2009 CC 2.0T Sport and have been playing with Vag Com. Got all the normal desirables done, no DRL, FOB window control, Rain sense window closing but i can not find how to activate the Hazard Flasher during high speed braking. Is this a standard feature that I have just not done any high speed braking to activate or is it only available with say the parking assist or some other module installed?
Thanks in Advance

I would post your question in the VAG COM section of this site. With that said, I don't recall having the high speed flasher activation option when I did my VAG COM updates, but I might have missed it as the Passats and Golf/Jetta models can activate it.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (travelguy_73)*

It is not a VAG Com question, but a question as to if the feature is part of standard features or part of some added option package...as I asked in my OP. If it is a standard feature but some how hidden in the programming I will follow up with the appropriate folks in the VC section.
Thanks


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (piperpilot964)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piperpilot964* »_It is not a VAG Com question, but a question as to if the feature is part of standard features or part of some added option package...as I asked in my OP. If it is a standard feature but some how hidden in the programming I will follow up with the appropriate folks in the VC section.
Thanks

It isn't part of the US equipment/options, so check out VAG COM.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (travelguy_73)*

Well, there's the answer I was looking for...thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (cudfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cudfoo* »_Thanks.
I think I'm going to lease a 4cyc.
I spoke to a local dealer today about the rear airbag option. He recomended against it if you have small children. He said it could injure them much like front airbags. Do you agree with this?
How does the std premium 8 sound. Is it more than a throw in radio. Any review of it that you know of?

I do not agree with that about the rear airbags, and neither does VW. Nor does Audi, Porsche, Mercedes-Benz, BMW, Lexus, Infinti, Bentley, Rolls-Royce, etc, who all have cars with these airbags, many of them standard. If they were unsafe, would these car companies risk the resulting lawsuits that their well heeled clientele would surely bring against them? 
But if I wanted to sell a car on the lot that didn't have them, mentioning this would certainly help me do this......you need to decide this for yourself. 
The Premium VIII headunit seems like it has very good sound, I think that it's better than before, and that is what I have seen posted around the threads, too.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangambrill* »_In what approximate month will the USA dealers have a good idea on trim and options for the up and coming MY? *Normally next summer.*
When will you know about 2011 options and trims? *Normally next summer.*
Any rumors if we may get a CC TDI for 2011 in the USA? *Nothing that I have heard, but I would love it.*


----------



## cudfoo (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thank you…
If they were trying to sell me a car on the lot (putting my 4 and 8 year old at risk) that sure is disappointing. I will not be buying a car from them
Why would a dealer be ordering 2010's without rear side airbags? Why is it even an option?
I'd like to purchase a 2010 auto sport base. Possibly a LUX w dynaudio version. I don’t want the NAV option.
Is a 4 cyc LUX with Dynaudio and rear air bags hard to find. They also told me that most people order LUX with NAV(Tech) when they get Dynaudio, They don’t purchase Dynaudio separately.

Is there a better time of year to lease. I noticed Volkswagen has 1000 cash back on 2010 leases until Nov1. From your experience will there be better\worse deals going into the early part of next year?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (cudfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cudfoo* »_Thank you…
If they were trying to sell me a car on the lot (putting my 4 and 8 year old at risk) that sure is disappointing. I will not be buying a car from them
Why would a dealer be ordering 2010's without rear side airbags? Why is it even an option?
I'd like to purchase a 2010 auto sport base. Possibly a LUX w dynaudio version. I don’t want the NAV option.
Is a 4 cyc LUX with Dynaudio and rear air bags hard to find. They also told me that most people order LUX with NAV(Tech) when they get Dynaudio, They don’t purchase Dynaudio separately.

Is there a better time of year to lease. I noticed Volkswagen has 1000 cash back on 2010 leases until Nov1. From your experience will there be better\worse deals going into the early part of next year?


They are selling what they have, and most people seem not to care about the rear side airbags, in fact many want to avoid them because they feel they are unsafe. I don't do the ordering here, and most of ours don't have them either. I think they should be standard, but what are you gonna do? I still get people that ask me if they can disconnect the front airbags....Just because I think that they are safe, does not mean that the salesperson you were dealing with is not sincere is his belief that they are less safe for kids. We are all entitled to our opinions.








We get Dynaudio all the time without the Navi, but that's us, each dealer and area will order what they think sells best.....we rarely ever order the Navi in the Lux cars.
It's a good time to lease now because residuals are at their highest that they will ever be on the 2010's, as the year passes, residuals have to fall as th cars get older. But often the factor or rate falls and can offset the loss of residual as we go forward from here. We never know when the best time is to lease, as VW can tinker with the programs to make them better whenever they feel they need to.










_Modified by [email protected] at 5:14 PM 10-15-2009_


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

What kind of discounts are on 09's? 
Dealer has a Iron Gray/Cornsilk 2.0 Lux with Dynaudio, sticker is 34k, in central ohio.


_Modified by bigmikeo at 10:14 PM 10-16-2009_


----------



## cudfoo (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hi Paul.
I'm looking to lease a 2010 4cyc Lux. I've gone to a couple of dealers and I'm a little confused by the monthy payment:
MSRP: 33080
Selling Price: 30524 (includes VCI APR/Lease Cash)
12K/36Months
Residual 51%
Money Factor: .00030
Acquistion Fee: 575.00
Monthly Payment 448.00

I'm going to pay the taxes and fees up front. Based on the depreciation price of 13654(30524-16870) I'm thinking the price should be around 380.00. Am I missing something here?
What would be a good lease for this car (monthy payment) assuming all fees and taxes are paid up front?


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (cudfoo)*

pay cash.


----------



## stan229 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: (cudfoo)*

interest


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (cudfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cudfoo* »_Hi Paul.
I'm looking to lease a 2010 4cyc Lux. I've gone to a couple of dealers and I'm a little confused by the monthy payment:
MSRP: 33080
Selling Price: 30524 (includes VCI APR/Lease Cash)
12K/36Months
Residual 51%
Money Factor: .00030
Acquistion Fee: 575.00
Monthly Payment 448.00

I'm going to pay the taxes and fees up front. Based on the depreciation price of 13654(30524-16870) I'm thinking the price should be around 380.00. *Am I missing something here?*
What would be a good lease for this car (monthy payment) assuming all fees and taxes are paid up front?

I don't have a lease calculator, but 13654/36 is 379.....maybe interest?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (stan229)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stan229* »_interest 








I'm watching Robot Chicken and Venture Brothers for the last 20 something minutes with the 'Reply' screen up, meanwhile you post an answer......


----------



## cudfoo (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks
I was a little off with my numbers. You are correct - my mistake
From your experience does it matter where I buy and then service the car. I have a dealer\service close to me but the dealer I may buy the car from is a little distance from me. I may buy it there but have it serviced near me.


----------



## stan229 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: (cudfoo)*

some dealers deny service unless you bought the car from them. if they see you bought a car from someone nearby they tell you to go there. at least thats the stories I heard


----------



## cudfoo (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: (stan229)*

I would think if I called Volkswagen of America they'd have a problem with that. That why I'm asking I know from experience that Honda service could care less - the service dept's want your business. Which seems smart because that's really where the money is. Is Volkswagen different?
I would think if you provide good service you would have a customer for as long as they own the car reguardless of where the car was purchased.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (cudfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cudfoo* »_Thanks
I was a little off with my numbers. You are correct - my mistake
From your experience does it matter where I buy and then service the car. I have a dealer\service close to me but the dealer I may buy the car from is a little distance from me. I may buy it there but have it serviced near me.



_Quote, originally posted by *stan229* »_some dealers deny service unless you bought the car from them. if they see you bought a car from someone nearby they tell you to go there. at least thats the stories I heard



_Quote, originally posted by *cudfoo* »_I would think if I called Volkswagen of America they'd have a problem with that. That why I'm asking I know from experience that Honda service could care less - the service dept's want your business. Which seems smart because that's really where the money is. Is Volkswagen different?
I would think if you provide good service you would have a customer for as long as they own the car reguardless of where the car was purchased.


Correct, VW would definitely have a problem with that. Just because a dealer did not have the inventory you wanted, or the sales staff to make you want to do business with them, that is no reason that they can deny service. A dealer can choose not to do business with you, it is their right, but really, this only happens to customers that are just totally unreasonable. The reality is that the service dept will not care at all that you did not buy there, in fact many dealers look at this as the chance to impress you so that the next time you would choose them for your next car. 
Also, dealers make way more money in service than in sales, so it would be a stupid business move to turn you away on their part......


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

Hey I had a Q about adding a sub to the car. Will it void my warranty? It's a lease, so obviously I'm hesitant about any mods. But I really want some bass!


----------



## cudfoo (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks again - I'm almost running out of questions I really appreciate the help.

The money factor on a 4cyc Lux is .00030. Is this abnormally good? Does it change every month? Any reason why it’s so much lower than the CC sport (.00134)? If I waited till Feb- March to lease is there a good chance I’d be paying more?
Does the residual go up – Lux currently at 51 doesn’t seem so high for this early in the model year.
I guess I’m wondering if all these numbers will move up and down over the next 6 months and I’d basically wind up with the same deal over that time.
How does the CC do in the snow? Been in other FWD low – profile type cars like the Acura TL and without snow tires they were not so good. How does the CC do with the stock all weather tires?


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (thisisnotdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thisisnotdave* »_Hey I had a Q about adding a sub to the car. Will it void my warranty? It's a lease, so obviously I'm hesitant about any mods. But I really want some bass!

it wont void your warranty but if you fry the electrical system you are on your own.


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

Does changing things with VAG-Com effect the warranty?


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

*Re: (iPinch)*

Cool thanks! How far are you from the DC metro area. I wouldn't mind taking my automocar to you guys for service and whatnot.


----------



## baGLIano (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (cudfoo)*

Paying all your taxes and fees up front will get you around $394 a month before tax. If you have a 7% rate then you are around $420 a month.


----------



## cudfoo (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: (baGLIano)*

Hey thanks - I'm new to leasing. You think these prices will stay stable over the next 3-4 months?


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (cudfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cudfoo* »_Thanks again - I'm almost running out of questions I really appreciate the help.

The money factor on a 4cyc Lux is .00030. Is this abnormally good? Does it change every month? Any reason why it’s so much lower than the CC sport (.00134)? If I waited till Feb- March to lease is there a good chance I’d be paying more?
Does the residual go up – Lux currently at 51 doesn’t seem so high for this early in the model year.
I guess I’m wondering if all these numbers will move up and down over the next 6 months and I’d basically wind up with the same deal over that time.
How does the CC do in the snow? Been in other FWD low – profile type cars like the Acura TL and without snow tires they were not so good. How does the CC do with the stock all weather tires?

I have looked at all of the numbers. IF you are good with money and have discipline, then your best option is:
- Determine how soon you want to pay off your vehicle and what loan payment best suits your lifestyle
- Then lease the CC for 36 months with no cap cost reduction (down payment) out of your pocket.
- Your lease payment will be less than the loan payment and term you selected from above. Put the difference into your savings account each month.
- When your lease is up, then decide if you want to keep the car. If you do, take the money you have been saving each month and deduct that from your payoff amount.
This effective balance will be much less at the end of your lease of 36 months when you compare your balance after 36 payments on a 48 or 60 month loan. You might have enough in your other savings to pay off the full balance, or VW Credit will probably finance you for a short term loan. You could also use a 0% credit card for a few short months just to cover the small balance. Lots of options.
This does not always work with all leases. The reason it works with this case is because the money factor (interest rate on a lease) for the lease is 0.72% compared to 2.9% to 4.9% for a conventional loan. The real bottom line interest rate (if you factor in the $1,000 lease cash is actually almost 0%. What I mean is that if you factor in the finance charges and fees of the lease (money factor + acquisition fee) they are just about $1,000. 
Now to your other questions:
Usually during the year the residual value falls and to compensate for that, the money factor usually falls as well. Considering how low the rate currently is, the only remaining option from VW would be to increase the lease cash. I have never seen residuals increase during the model year.


----------



## cudfoo (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*

Great idea - thank you.
If I can't purchase till Nov-Dec do you think I would lose out on the low money factor and incentive?
Any idea why factor is so low so early?
Any experience or info on performace in the snow. I really don't want to have to buy snow tires and rims if I could avoid them.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (cudfoo)*

None of us know anything about future rates or incentives. 
The factor is probably low to help compensate the low residual value. The car market is in real bad shape and the leasing companies are trying their best to offer competitive prices but at the same time move units.
My gut tells me that you will not see the lease payments change dramatically (for the higher) anytime soon, unless the economy and car sales really rebound. It will probably move a few bucks either way per month.
I am not sure about the CC in the snow. I can tell you that both of my Jetta's are great. At least for my cars, there is no need for special winter tires. Just make sure you have good all seasons.


----------



## ddangg (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi, and thanks for taking the time to do this! I've got a quick question: Are the CC's built at the German or Mexican factory (or both)? If it's both, do you recommend one site of manufacture over the other wrt long-term reliability?
Thanks again!


----------



## stan229 (Sep 14, 2009)

Germany


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (ddangg)*

I never understood this argument. Parts for all manufacturers are sourced from all over the world. Why does the assembly location have anything to do with the quality of the vehicle?
Lots of VW vehciles are assembled outside of Germany. If the assembly location is out side of Germany does the car magically become less VW?


----------



## kpn (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*

Obviously you never drove/owned a rabbit from the 80's built in Pennsylvania


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

If one has no care for how the part is to be installed, such as wiring or seam sealant then you will end up with crap. The best parts in the world, assembled by people that don't care, will still end up like crap.


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*

Yeah man, I had a Acura TL which was built in Ohio (99-03 generation) and it was totally crap in terms of build quailty. An acura! The dash rattled, interior squeaked, it had electrical crazies worse than a german car. The previous gen, built in Japan was rock solid. 
Different countries have a different work ethic. In Japan and Germany the culture is much more heavily geared on pride in what you do and they companies treat their workers much differently. 
Its just not the same. 
On a side note, IDK about the 3.6 but the 2.0T is built in Hungary, gypsy country, dont be surprised if one day you open up your oil drain plug and and gold tooth falls out.


----------



## cudfoo (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Paul or anyone:
Does anyone have experience with the 4cyc in the snow? Do you need snow tires? Will be going from awd to this - hoping snow performance will be ok.
Is visibility ok without backup camera? Many reviews mention visibility issues with the car.
Off topic: anyone know what the money factor is on a 2010 Touareg lease?


----------



## stan229 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: (thisisnotdave)*

you mean the engine?
the car's assembled in Emden, Germany


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

Yeah my bad.


----------



## lsaj01 (Oct 21, 2009)

What is the turn around time on a special order?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (lsaj01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lsaj01* »_What is the turn around time on a special order? 

European built cars take about 3 months. But most configurations tend to be available, what are you looking for?


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Footwell lighting (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
I checked the VW sales training website, and the CC Specs that are listed on there were last updated Sept 22, 2008. It shows footwell lighting as standard on all CC models. So it would appear to me that it is just a set-up issue. 

Does this include the Sportline?? I have an '09 Sportline purchased in Canada and I don't have footwell lighting. To be honest though I've never checked to see if there are any bulbs or fixtures under there.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I just ordered 19 2010s for this months allocation. ordered a white one with the body kit and 19"s coming


----------



## lsaj01 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I WAS looking for a Black with Black Interior w/Manual Transmission. However, my local dealer told me I would have to order.....so I did. They were not very sure how long it would be. But my salesperson told me today that it could be as long as 3 months. It has been hard to even find a manual to test drive. I drove a 2009 last year when they first hit the lots. LOVED IT!!! I wouldn't think there should be a change in the manual transmission from last year.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (lsaj01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lsaj01* »_I WAS looking for a Black with Black Interior w/Manual Transmission. However, my local dealer told me I would have to order.....so I did. They were not very sure how long it would be. But my salesperson told me today that it could be as long as 3 months. It has been hard to even find a manual to test drive. I drove a 2009 last year when they first hit the lots. LOVED IT!!! I wouldn't think there should be a change in the manual transmission from last year. 

Really just the new Premium VIII Touchscreen 6 disc radio.
There are two in GA right now, 2010 CC Deep Black/black interior manual trans cars. They are identical cars....
- Heritage Volkswagen, Union City, GA, Phone (770) 774-9310 
- Volkswagen of Athens, Athens, GA, Phone (706) 549-6600 
*Comm num - 757643
VIN - WVWNL7AN5AE501308
Status - Dealer Stock
Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2010 
Model: 3572L2 CC 2.0T, SPORT - MANUAL 
Exterior Color: 2T2T DEEP BLACK PEARL 
Interior Color: NC BLACK V-TEX 
Options: UF8 IPOD PREP FRONT CENTER ARMREST 

Estimated Total MSRP $28,499
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

And Jim Ellis Volkswagen, Marietta, GA, Phone (770) 955-6565, has one one the way, due next month. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## lsaj01 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: (Tur[email protected])*

Thanks so much!!! I am getting my CC Tuesday, instead of January. My dealer told me that he put the "code" in the computer, but no inventory came up. He said something about a "new" code, which had some type of emission change????? I did notice on Edmunds and KBB that there are two sport 2010 CC's listed. They did keep saying something about the "old 2010 CC" and the "new 2010 CC." Maybe you can shed some light on this for me. I also overheard them saying something about an IPOD adapter being in the console vs the dash. Also heard something about an arm rest. I am confused if I am geting the New or the Old 2010.


----------



## lsaj01 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What exactly is "UF8 Ipod Prep Front Center Armrest"??????


----------



## grine19 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (lsaj01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lsaj01* »_What exactly is "UF8 Ipod Prep Front Center Armrest"?????? 

According to the 2010 order guide in this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2
thread it is an ipod hookup option. I do not believe this is the MDI that comes installed in the glovebox with the NAV system. But I could be wrong. I know there is a hookup that can be added to CCs with satellite that will allow you to operate the ipod, but I don't believe it is that either. Hopefully paul can shed a little more light.


----------



## lsaj01 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: (grine19)*

"My" CC is a 2.0T Manual Transmission. Therefore, no nav. If it is indeed in the Storage area of the armrest, I am okay with that. I am just curious as to why they would change it, if it HAS actually been changed. In the car I test drove the MDI was in the glove box. I do know that one of the CC's that Paul said was in GA was delivered to the dealership toward the end of July. So I guess some changes in production could have been made. I had also ordered the chrome exhaust tips, which it does not have. But I assume that is something that can be ordered from parts and installed at dealership.


----------



## grine19 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (lsaj01)*

Yes its just a bolt on accessory. It takes about 5 minutes to install.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (lsaj01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lsaj01* »_"My" CC is a 2.0T Manual Transmission. Therefore, no nav. If it is indeed in the Storage area of the armrest, I am okay with that. I am just curious as to why they would change it, if it HAS actually been changed. In the car I test drove the MDI was in the glove box. I do know that one of the CC's that Paul said was in GA was delivered to the dealership toward the end of July. So I guess some changes in production could have been made. I had also ordered the chrome exhaust tips, which it does not have. But I assume that is something that can be ordered from parts and installed at dealership.

No, just a long running typo. The MDI input with the iPod cable is in the glovebox, at least that is the only place I have ever seen them on the CC and Passat, no matter the RNS510 Navi or the RCD510 Premium VIII.


----------



## lsaj01 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Got my CC finally. The mdi-ipod connector IS in the glove box. Thanks for the info. THANKS TO YOU, PAUL, THREE MONTHS EARLIER THAN I WAS EXPECTING. LOVE IT.....LOVE TO SPEED TOO. Going to have to learn to slow down before I get speeding ticket(s).


----------



## G8R_Brad (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm looking for a 2010 2.0T Sport in Island Gray with Black interior and manual transmission in or around the Tampa Bay area. Haven't seen this combo looking on the 2 lots I've been to. Saw the CC at the Motortrend Car Show last weekend and fell in love! Thanks!


----------



## PhantomX2K (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (G8R_Brad)*

Did you try Kuhn in Tampa on Kennedy? Go see Danny over there if he doesn't have one, he can get you one pretty fast. Tell him Bill with the Black CC (Jason's car) says HI if you go over there...
Also there is Brandon VW, though there selection is alot smaller then the lot on Kennedy and of course Reeves by 275 and I think Fletcher, the have some CC's as well... Danny will give you the best deal though. 


_Modified by PhantomX2K at 8:59 AM 10-28-2009_


----------



## G8R_Brad (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (PhantomX2K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhantomX2K* »_Did you try Kuhn in Tampa on Kennedy? Go see Danny over there if he doesn't have one, he can get you one pretty fast. Tell him Bill with the Black CC (Jason's car) says HI if you go over there...
Also there is Brandon VW, though there selection is alot smaller then the lot on Kennedy and of course Reeves by 275 and I think Fletcher, the have some CC's as well... Danny will give you the best deal though. 

_Modified by PhantomX2K at 8:59 AM 10-28-2009_

Cool thanks for the tip. I hadn't headed over to Hillsborough yet. I'll go talk to Danny. Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: (G8R_Brad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G8R_Brad* »_I'm looking for a 2010 2.0T Sport in Island Gray with Black interior and manual transmission in or around the Tampa Bay area. Haven't seen this combo looking on the 2 lots I've been to. Saw the CC at the Motortrend Car Show last weekend and fell in love! Thanks!

I kept checking inventories online in the St. Pete/Tampa area until I spotted two MTs at Reeves. Two other dealers knew exactly what I wanted but had zero follow-up. Reeves was interested in selling cars. 
When CCs with manual transmissions are hard to find, the customer's ability to negotiate is hurt.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (G8R_Brad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G8R_Brad* »_I'm looking for a 2010 2.0T Sport in Island Gray with Black interior and manual transmission in or around the Tampa Bay area. Haven't seen this combo looking on the 2 lots I've been to. Saw the CC at the Motortrend Car Show last weekend and fell in love! Thanks!

None in the immediate Tampa area, but there are some in FL. These three dealers have them in-stock right now.....
- Gunther Volkswagen in Fort Lauderdale has three.
- Gunther Volkswagen of Coconut Creek has one.
- Esserman Volkswagen in Miami has one

Worth the drive in my opinion, just call first a make a deal so that the car is there when you arrive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G8R_Brad (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
None in the immediate Tampa area, but there are some in FL. These three dealers have them in-stock right now.....
- Gunther Volkswagen in Fort Lauderdale has three.
- Gunther Volkswagen of Coconut Creek has one.
- Esserman Volkswagen in Miami has one

Worth the drive in my opinion, just call first a make a deal so that the car is there when you arrive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sweet! Thanks for the info Paul! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jmfos (Sep 8, 2009)

*2010 passat sedan*

Hello,
Does anyone know when the 2010 passat sedan will start arriving in US showrooms?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: 2010 passat sedan (jmfos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmfos* »_Hello,
Does anyone know when the 2010 passat sedan will start arriving in US showrooms?

There are orders in, should start arriving in WA later in November..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jmfos (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: 2010 passat sedan ([email protected])*

Thanks! I sold my car and probably can't wait that long. The wife is saying no to the CC because of only four seats even though it is sweet. Used A6 here I come.


----------



## MiamiCane (Jun 1, 2006)

Has anyone heard if VW is going to change the incentives on the 2009 CC's? I know today (Nov 2) is the last day for the 0% or $2000 cash on the 09s, but has anyone heard if they're going to extend this offer or increase/decrease the incentives?


----------



## dr. pimento (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (MiamiCane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiamiCane* »_Has anyone heard if VW is going to change the incentives on the 2009 CC's? I know today (Nov 2) is the last day for the 0% or $2000 cash on the 09s, but has anyone heard if they're going to extend this offer or increase/decrease the incentives?

Read this. We should know more tomorrow.


----------



## MiamiCane (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (dr. pimento)*

I don't mind if they end the 0%, but I'm hoping that they'll increase the cash on the 09s.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (MiamiCane)*

I cannot see how this new "Sign THEN Drive" offer is better than the previous month. Can someone please fill me in?
The old offer:
"Hi Paul.
I'm looking to lease a 2010 4cyc Lux. I've gone to a couple of dealers and I'm a little confused by the monthy payment:
MSRP: 33080
Selling Price: 30524 (includes VCI APR/Lease Cash)
12K/36Months
Residual 51%
Money Factor: .00030
Acquistion Fee: 575.00
Monthly Payment $410 + Tax"
New Offer:
$0 Due at signing - Actually have to pay any taxes or fees etc.
$0 down payment - You should never put money down on a lease anyway (Cap cost reduction)
$0 First Month Payment - Ok that is good.
39 Month lease instead of 36 - That is not good.
-------
The term is longer. You end up paying more payments.
Is there any lease cash?
Am I missing something?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangambrill* »_I cannot see how this new "Sign THEN Drive" offer is better than the previous month. Can someone please fill me in?
The old offer:
"Hi Paul.
I'm looking to lease a 2010 4cyc Lux. I've gone to a couple of dealers and I'm a little confused by the monthy payment:
MSRP: 33080
Selling Price: 30524 (includes VCI APR/Lease Cash)
12K/36Months
Residual 51%
Money Factor: .00030
Acquistion Fee: 575.00
Monthly Payment $410 + Tax"
New Offer:
$0 Due at signing - Actually have to pay any taxes or fees etc.
$0 down payment - You should never put money down on a lease anyway (Cap cost reduction)
$0 First Month Payment - Ok that is good.
39 Month lease instead of 36 - That is not good.
-------
The term is longer. You end up paying more payments.
Is there any lease cash?
Am I missing something? 


Here are the two VW programs, at least what we have here in the NY region. 
*October Program*
2010 CC Sport - $299 with $3,299 due at signing - plus all taxes and fees
2010 CC Luxury - $339 with $3,299 due at signing - plus all taxes and fees
*November Program*
2010 CC Sport - $359 with $0 due at signing - plus all taxes and fees
2010 CC Luxury - $419 with $0 due at signing - plus all taxes and fees
Which is batter is up to you, but the new program is a little better, dollar for dollar.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Here are the two VW programs, at least what we have here in the NY region. 
*October Program*
2010 CC Sport - $299 with $3,299 due at signing - plus all taxes and fees
2010 CC Luxury - $339 with $3,299 due at signing - plus all taxes and fees
*November Program*
2010 CC Sport - $359 with $0 due at signing - plus all taxes and fees
2010 CC Luxury - $419 with $0 due at signing - plus all taxes and fees
Which is batter is up to you, but the new program is a little better, dollar for dollar. 









Residual? Money Factor?
Any details on the VR6 and VR6 4Motion lease deals?


----------



## cudfoo (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Also is the term 36 or 39. It it still better at 39. Did last months numbers include 1000 incentive?
Any incentives in Nov?
And ad has been asked what is:
Money factors
Residuals?
Thanks


----------



## jack1son (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: (cudfoo)*

Hey Paul, did you get the incentives on remaining 2009 VR6 yet? Any in Central Florida? 
BTW, Kuhn in Tampa said there were no 2009 VR6 remaining in the country... sounds like a story to me as I see Fields in Daytona may have two....


----------



## Qest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TURBO PAUL)*

Hi,
Thanks for the thread!
I'm looking for a 2009 CC 4motion. Preferences beyond that are:
#1 Nav if it's the new one (RNS510?) as opposed to the bronze age unit offered in my 2008 R32.
#2 Dark Blue exterior
#3 more options=better so rear-side airbags and factory bluetooth would be preferred, but not at all necessary.
Where is the nearest one like that (including #1 and #2) to Philadelphia (Actually Chesterbrook, PA 19087)?
What are the lease details (money factor, residual, fees) on such a vehicle (2009 CC 4mo)?
What's your funniest story of life as a car salesman?


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangambrill* »_
Residual? Money Factor?
Any details on the VR6 and VR6 4Motion lease deals?

According to Edmunds:
2009 CC Incentives:
- Lease Bonus Cash - Sport $1,000, Lux - $3,000, VR6 $4,000
- 0% APR - Up to 60 Mo.
- Marketing Support - Sport $2,000, Lux $3,000, VR6 $6,000 (cannot combine with other offers)
2010 CC Incentives:
- $1500 Lease Bonus Cash
- 1.9% APR up to 60 mo.
------------------
CAn anyone confirm?
Funny that lease bonus cash is more on 2010 than 2009.
CAn anyone post the residual and money factors:
36mo lease, 12k miles, all trims?
I assume that residual dropped on 2010 in the exact amount that the lease cash increased.


----------



## peacefrog (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*

I would be very very interested if anyone can confirm the 2010 lease cash of $1500, I cannot find any proof of this.


----------



## jmfos (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: (ryangambrill) 2010 cc sport auto*

I was quoted a lease factor .00125 and LEV of 53% on 39 month lease.
10k miles per year for sign and drive.
retail - $29,994 has chrome tips, rubber mats, ipod front center armrest.
adj cap cost - 27,683


_Modified by jmfos at 9:35 AM 11-6-2009_


----------



## peacefrog (Nov 6, 2009)

http://www.edmunds.com/new/201....html
this link confirms what was discussed earlier, sent to my dealership to confirm further


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (ryangambrill) 2010 cc sport auto (jmfos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmfos* »_I was quoted a lease factor .00125 and LEV of 53% on 39 month lease.
10k miles per year for sign and drive.
retail - $29,994 has chrome tips, rubber mats, ipod front center armrest.
adj cap cost - 27,683

_Modified by jmfos at 9:35 AM 11-6-2009_

I assume that the residual above would be reduced by 2% if you wanted 12k miles per year.
With that being said, it looks like the residual did not change from the previous month. Unfortunately, the money factor was dramatically increased (From .0003 to .00125). The new money factor has increased the interest from 0.72% to 3%.
From what I can see, the $27,683 includes the $575 acqu fee.
The issue is that last month, the lease cash was $1000. This offset the $575 fee + the $450 interest charge. In turn this made it almost like a 0% loan.
Now with the new money factor. The interest charge for the lease is approx $2000 + $575 acqu fee. While this is still a good deal. I think that it is not as good as last month.


----------



## jmfos (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*

Well the vw sales guys said it was slightly better than last month and so I just bought the Island gray sport. I think it's still a pretty good deal. 
They also pay the 1st payment. That helps.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (jmfos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmfos* »_Well the vw sales guys said it was slightly better than last month and so I just bought the Island gray sport. I think it's still a pretty good deal. 
They also pay the 1st payment. That helps.

Congrats!! This is not a bad deal at all. I am considering jumping on this offer as well.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Here are the two VW programs, at least what we have here in the NY region. 
*October Program*
2010 CC Sport - $299 with $3,299 due at signing - plus all taxes and fees
2010 CC Luxury - $339 with $3,299 due at signing - plus all taxes and fees
*November Program*
2010 CC Sport - $359 with $0 due at signing - plus all taxes and fees
2010 CC Luxury - $419 with $0 due at signing - plus all taxes and fees
Which is batter is up to you, but the new program is a little better, dollar for dollar. 









The VW website shows the 2010 Sport Lease Offer:
$359 Per month 39 Months.
- MSRP - $29,450
- Cap Cost - ??? (Does Not Show)
- Dealer Contribution - $2,524
Can someone please explain how the dealer contribution is figured? Does this amount include or exclude the "Bonus Lease Cash $1,500"?
If the MSRP is $29,450, then I figure that a fair price for the car would be $28,000. Edmunds has an invoice price of $27,518. Add in marketing cost etc. and dealer profit, and that would bring you up to $28,000.
If my assumptions are correct, then there is still some wiggle room and you might be able to get the car for lower than the lease payment of $359. Maybe save $10+ per month.


----------



## Qest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*

Here's some evidence that you CAN combine the lease bonus with the marketing support:
What dealer with an entire brain cell would tell a customer to take the $4000 and lose the $6000?
I've also seen a demo with $10k off which again suggests that you can combine the incentives.
Not proof, but edmunds is regularly mistaken about such things.
Unfortunately, the residual I was quoted was 41% after 36mo 10k which is still a stellar deal with 10k on the hood, but not quite what it will take to get me into one without a DSG.


_Modified by Qest at 4:10 PM 11-6-2009_


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (Qest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Qest* »_Here's some evidence that you CAN combine the lease bonus with the marketing support:
What dealer with an entire brain cell would tell a customer to take the $4000 and lose the $6000?
I've also seen a demo with $10k off which again suggests that you can combine the incentives.
Not proof, but edmunds is regularly mistaken about such things.
Unfortunately, the residual I was quoted was 41% after 36mo 10k which is still a stellar deal with 10k on the hood, but not quite what it will take to get me into one without a DSG.

_Modified by Qest at 4:10 PM 11-6-2009_

Ouch on the 41% residual. What was the cap cost, money factor, and Monthly lease payment?
Wondering if it was competitive with the current 2010 programs.


----------



## cudfoo (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*

If I'm not mistaken the money factor you're quoting (.0003) is for the lux last month. Based on 36 months. The sport I think was .00134 so that's improved a little. The residual for the sport was 54% based on 36 mo.
Is there anyone that could provide 36mo numbers for the lux.
Money Factor (was .00030)?
Residual (was 51%)?
Unless the dealer cash (1500) is only for a 39 mo lease - seems to me to be a better idea to get a 36 mo lease. All these different promotions just seem to be variations on the same deal.If you're not going to buy the car after the warranty expires why would you want to extend the lease 3 months when you could work a similar deal for 36 months?


----------



## 274474 (Sep 18, 2006)

To ppl with the MDI-iPod adapter - would it charge my iPhone along with doing what it's supposed to do? Does it even work with my iPhone??
I'm taking delivery of a 2010 Black on Black 2.0T Sport in a week... with the MDI-iPod connector, and my salesperson wasn't sure about how to answer this question.


_Modified by 274474 at 11:16 AM 11-7-2009_


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (cudfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cudfoo* »_If I'm not mistaken the money factor you're quoting (.0003) is for the lux last month. Based on 36 months. The sport I think was .00134 so that's improved a little. The residual for the sport was 54% based on 36 mo.
Is there anyone that could provide 36mo numbers for the lux.
Money Factor (was .00030)?
Residual (was 51%)?
Unless the dealer cash (1500) is only for a 39 mo lease - seems to me to be a better idea to get a 36 mo lease. All these different promotions just seem to be variations on the same deal.If you're not going to buy the car after the warranty expires why would you want to extend the lease 3 months when you could work a similar deal for 36 months?

Using the information on the VW site, I believe that I have successfully reverse engineered the lease numbers. Unfortunately, This is only on the CC Sport.
MSRP - $29,450
Cap Cost - $27,501 ( includes deduction for -$1500 lease cash, +$575 Acquisition Fee)
39 Months
Residual 54% (VW.com - States Purchase at end for $15,958.50)
Money Factor - 0.0012
Monthly Payment $349
If you factor in that VW is making your "first payment" then your monthly payment increased to $359 x38 months.
Now if we can just get those numbers for the Lux. 








With all of that being said. I believe that there is more room to negotiate a better deal. Bring the cap cost down another $500 and you will save $10 per month or so.
Lower the residual by 2% for 12k miles per year. + $15 per month.

_Modified by ryangambrill at 5:09 PM 11-7-2009_


_Modified by ryangambrill at 5:22 PM 11-7-2009_


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Anyone know if there are any 2010 Lux's with climatronic on the lots yet?
I ordered mine in Oct and I'm just curious if any are around yet


----------



## jmfos (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*

Thanks! So far it's great to drive. 
I read on askavwsalesguy.wordpress.com that 9w3 doesn't support a2dp but 9w2 does? 
Jay, you gotta be kidding me!


----------



## cudfoo (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*

Is there anyone on this thread that can provide the current numbers for a Lux lease?
36 months/12k
Money Factor?
Residual?
Paul - you still around?


----------



## izeljic (Nov 12, 2004)

I just saw this lease on 6-spd manual CC sport for 349/month. Could someone tell me what thre difference is between Sport and Lux? Also, is Lux available with manual transmission? Trading in 05 A4 UltraSport.


----------



## stan229 (Sep 14, 2009)

MDI Charges Ipod/Iphone


----------



## 274474 (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (stan229)*

Thank you Stan229 of Brooklyn, NY







. Can't wait to take delivery of the car. 
The big difference between Sport and Lux I believe is that Lux has Std (Tilting only) Sunroof, no Manual shifter, upgraded air conditioning and the ability to option it with the Dynaudio system.
BTW, does APR Stage I ECU flashing screw up my DSG? Is it available yet for the 2010 CC 2.0 TSI engine?


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (izeljic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *izeljic* »_I just saw this lease on 6-spd manual CC sport for 349/month. Could someone tell me what thre difference is between Sport and Lux? Also, is Lux available with manual transmission? Trading in 05 A4 UltraSport.

I am not trying to be a pain in the ass, but these answers are easily found on the vw.com website.


----------



## 2k3gli (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re:*

I recently read in another post about the Lux Appearance Pkg (W73). From my understanding this adds 18" Interlagos and HID headlights to the CC Luxury for $1200. I was wondering if this is a factory option, port installed option, or dealer installed option.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Re: (2k3gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2k3gli* »_I recently read in another post about the Lux Appearance Pkg (W73). From my understanding this adds 18" Interlagos and HID headlights to the CC Luxury for $1200. I was wondering if this is a factory option, port installed option, or dealer installed option.

My gut tells me that it is a factory option as swapping in/out the HID could be kind of expensive.
Especially considering that the option for both 18" and Xenon is only $1200.


----------



## peacefrog (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: (cudfoo)*

I second this!


----------



## 2k3gli (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: (peacefrog)*

That was my thought also but you never know so I figured that I would ask.


----------



## peacefrog (Nov 6, 2009)

I know the dealership I went to had about 90% sports and 5% lux, 5% VR6
I'm not sure I'll be able to find the exact build I want. 
I love to hear some prices that anyone has been quoted on a loaded Luxury


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

I got my Lux for 379 a month with 1k down 09 with Navi


----------



## peacefrog (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: (jay free)*

Wow....do mind if I ask what dealership?
Did you do 36 months, Miles per year?


----------



## peacefrog (Nov 6, 2009)

I just noticed Jay Free has an 09....im assuming you got the car before the 2010's came out. Leasing a previous year model doesn't make much sense.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Re: (2k3gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2k3gli* »_I recently read in another post about the Lux Appearance Pkg (W73). From my understanding this adds 18" Interlagos and HID headlights to the CC Luxury for $1200. I was wondering if this is a factory option, port installed option, or dealer installed option.

Factory only...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: (Qest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Qest* »_Here's some evidence that you CAN combine the lease bonus with the marketing support:
What dealer with an entire brain cell would tell a customer to take the $4000 and lose the $6000?
I've also seen a demo with $10k off which again suggests that you can combine the incentives.
Not proof, but edmunds is regularly mistaken about such things.
Unfortunately, the residual I was quoted was 41% after 36mo 10k which is still a stellar deal with 10k on the hood, but not quite what it will take to get me into one without a DSG.

_Modified by Qest at 4:10 PM 11-6-2009_

Offers cannot be combined, just because you saw a DEMO (A car that has had some miles put on it and is priced accordingly) at $10K off does not make it fact. The only MFR I have ever worked for that allowed you to combine things is BMW, but then you are talking a whole other league of car when it comes to price and they can afford to give away the house due to the margin they make on their cars. VW makes it very clear on their internal documents (dont ask me to post because I cant due to our agreements with the factory) what can be combined and what cannot (like when they have Owner Loyalty which can be combined with everything exept employee purchases) and dealer cash cannot be combined with lease cash.


----------



## cudfoo (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: (cudfoo)*

If anyone is interested:
Lux #'s for 36 mo lease:
1500 lease cash
Money Factor: .00071
Residual: .50
Money factor a little higher - residual a little lower. Lease cash a little higher
I've heard most Lux's don't have auto climate control yet (500 off for this)


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (cudfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cudfoo* »_If anyone is interested:
Lux #'s for 36 mo lease:
1500 lease cash
Money Factor: .00071
Residual: .50
Money factor a little higher - residual a little lower. Lease cash a little higher
I've heard most Lux's don't have auto climate control yet (500 off for this)


12k miles per year?
Do you have the sport #'s?


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (TheRodfather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRodfather* »_Anyone know if there are any 2010 Lux's with climatronic on the lots yet?
I ordered mine in Oct and I'm just curious if any are around yet


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (TheRodfather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRodfather* »_Anyone know if there are any 2010 Lux's with climatronic on the lots yet?
I ordered mine in Oct and I'm just curious if any are around yet.









There are plenty out there on the lots. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cudfoo (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*

That was 12K/year as quoted by a local dealer
Don't have the sport #'s - maybe Paul can help you with this.


----------



## Qest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *Qest* »_Here's some evidence that you CAN combine the lease bonus with the marketing support:
What dealer with an entire brain cell would tell a customer to take the $4000 and lose the $6000?
I've also seen a demo with $10k off which again suggests that you can combine the incentives.
Not proof, but edmunds is regularly mistaken about such things.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Offers cannot be combined, just because you saw a DEMO (A car that has had some miles put on it and is priced accordingly) at $10K off does not make it fact. The only MFR I have ever worked for that allowed you to combine things is BMW, but then you are talking a whole other league of car when it comes to price and they can afford to give away the house due to the margin they make on their cars. VW makes it very clear on their internal documents (dont ask me to post because I cant due to our agreements with the factory) what can be combined and what cannot (like when they have Owner Loyalty which can be combined with everything exept employee purchases) and dealer cash cannot be combined with lease cash. 

As I said, it's not proof, but you didn't answer my question, and your explanation doesn't seem to hold water. When have you ever seen a dealer put $4000 of their own money on the hood of a demo? It also seems fishy that it's the exact amount of the combined incentives.


----------



## peacefrog (Nov 6, 2009)

Lux with Navi are at a super premium in Michigan. I found 1 candy white Lux with Navi. 
CC Sports are coming out the ass though.


----------



## flypaper89 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: (peacefrog)*

Paul,
Are the 2010 Sport MT Shadow Blue CC's hard to come by? When I went to get my car, my dealer said that the color wasn't available at all. Only on the Passat.







I was VERY confused since it was an option on the website. He also told me that I would have seat memory








"Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me."
Needless to say, I am not very happy with him even though I do LOVE my car!! (which I have had a week and a half now)
I am currently in negotiations with him for an '09 Tiguan SE for my girl, but don't really know if I want to continue doing business with him after everything he has lied to me about already.
My car would be everything I wanted...if I had it in Shadow Blue








I'm being nitpicky....It kicks a$$!!


----------



## cudfoo (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: (flypaper89)*

Why would you want to continue with this person if you feel you were mislead?

I would think they could have gotten the car from another dealer? Or you could have gone to another dealer?

Sounds like they wanted to sell you what was on their lot.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (flypaper89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flypaper89* »_Paul,
Are the 2010 Sport MT Shadow Blue CC's hard to come by? When I went to get my car, my dealer said that the color wasn't available at all. Only on the Passat.







I was VERY confused since it was an option on the website. He also told me that I would have seat memory








"Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me."
Needless to say, I am not very happy with him even though I do LOVE my car!! (which I have had a week and a half now)
I am currently in negotiations with him for an '09 Tiguan SE for my girl, but don't really know if I want to continue doing business with him after everything he has lied to me about already.
My car would be everything I wanted...if I had it in Shadow Blue








I'm being nitpicky....It kicks a$$!!









Great car, they are sweet with the manual. 
Do you really want me to tell you the truth?? There are 6 Shadow Blue CC manuals here in NJ alone, and more in surrounding states. And Shadow Blue is NOT a Passat color at all, and was not last year either. And of course sat memory is a Luxury model feature, never on Sport.








Sorry about that....


----------



## peacefrog (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm trying to work a 2010 CC Lux w/navi 
36months/15k miles sign and drive for $508/month 
$250 for plates due at signing. 
Should i run with this?


----------



## flypaper89 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I figured that much....
Thanks for your honesty. Maybe I should get the Tiguan through you! LOL! If you weren't so dang far from me!!
But...if the price is right, I just might!!


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (peacefrog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peacefrog* »_I'm trying to work a 2010 CC Lux w/navi 
36months/15k miles sign and drive for $508/month 
$250 for plates due at signing. 
Should i run with this?

First:
What is your MSRP?
All of the sign and drive offers from VW are currently 39 months not 36.
What is the negotiate price of the car?
Second:
Based on this residual (50%) and a money factor of (0.00071), and 12k miles per year, the approx best price you will pay is $433 + tax monthly. For each $1000 in options add $30 or so. Also need to pay a few dollars more per month for 15k miles per year.
The difference between your quoted payment and the base is $75. Considering that the navi adds approx $79 to my price and you are getting additional miles. 
I give you thumbs up on this deal.
But you need to check the term on the lease. I have seen earlier posts where the sign and drive deal for 39 months is $410 per month on the lux. THen add in for the options and then going from 10k miles to 15k.
If looking at the 36 or 39 month terms, I say the 39 is better. Not to mention that VW makes the first lease payment. So you are only paying for 38.

_Modified by ryangambrill at 12:38 PM 11-12-2009_

_Modified by ryangambrill at 12:39 PM 11-12-2009_


_Modified by ryangambrill at 12:46 PM 11-12-2009_


----------



## peacefrog (Nov 6, 2009)

Well...they're telling me its sign and drive for 36months. All I have to pay is plates up front negotiated price was $300 over invoice.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (peacefrog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peacefrog* »_Well...they're telling me its sign and drive for 36months. All I have to pay is plates up front negotiated price was $300 over invoice. 

I updated my post. I say go for it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (flypaper89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flypaper89* »_I figured that much....
Thanks for your honesty. Maybe I should get the Tiguan through you! LOL! If you weren't so dang far from me!!
But...if the price is right, I just might!!









Let me know, you are in NJ, ain't that far! I have customers from all over, even San Diego.....now that's far!


----------



## Tekniec (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (peacefrog)*

Well i'll tell you like this, I picked mine up last month, i got the 2010 CC lux with Nav. MSRP on the car was 35.7K. I walked out with $1000 out of pocket, 12k miles, 36 months, and im paying $424/month. so i think you can do better than that deal.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (Tekniec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tekniec* »_Well i'll tell you like this, I picked mine up last month, i got the 2010 CC lux with Nav. MSRP on the car was 35.7K. I walked out with $1000 out of pocket, 12k miles, 36 months, and im paying $424/month. so i think you can do better than that deal.

Can you provide other details about your lease?
Cap Cost?
Money Factor?
Residual?
Your $1000 at inception? How did that breakdown?
It would be the only way to really compare the deal. Even slight movement in residual and MF could impact the rates. Possibility that they moved in Nov as compared to Oct.


_Modified by ryangambrill at 10:10 AM 11-13-2009_


----------



## peacefrog (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I had nothing out of pocket, except plates. 15k miles per year. Had I put 1k down and gone with 12k miles I would be a little higher than you but not much. MSRP on mine was 36,485 not sure how you built it to get to 35,700


_Modified by peacefrog at 11:17 AM 11-13-2009_


----------



## Tekniec (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*

i'll look for the contract tonight, and put up some numbers.


----------



## zoomCC (Nov 14, 2009)

First time VW buyer - CC looks lovely! Paul, do you know if there are any of these in the San Jose/San Francisco area?
2010 CC Sport Auto (no other options)
Black exterior
Cornsilk interior (if none of these, then black interior is fine)

Also, I've seen cornsilk interiors that are lightish beige in color and some that are darker. Has there been a change at some point in the cornsilk colors?


_Modified by zoomCC at 12:37 PM 11-14-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (zoomCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zoomCC* »_First time VW buyer - CC looks lovely! Paul, do you know if there are any of these in the San Jose/San Francisco area?
2010 CC Sport Auto (no other options)
Black exterior
Cornsilk interior (if none of these, then black interior is fine)

Also, I've seen cornsilk interiors that are lightish beige in color and some that are darker. Has there been a change at some point in the cornsilk colors?


It's a hot car! There are two Deep Black/cornsilk cars around SF area. Vallejo Volkswagen and Team Volkswagen of Hayward both have a car with the mats and MDI. There are a couple more coming next month. 
Oh, and the cornsilk is the same all along, very light beige. 











_Modified by [email protected] at 3:49 PM 11-14-2009_


----------



## zoomCC (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks Paul! Do you know which locations will be receiving the new ones next month?


----------



## loayoweis (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: (zoomCC)*

Hello,
This is my first port on this forum !
At any rate, my brother has an 08 GTI DSG and I love it.
I am interested in the CC but I see the DSG is available only on 2010.
I am interested in 0% APR and DSG. Do you know if there is any changes that maybe coming down the line?
Also, TDi would be awesome but I do not see it. I would even consider TDi with DSG on other models if 0% APR is available. Any advice?
Thanks !
Regards,
Loay


----------



## flypaper89 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re:*

Here's a crazy question...
Anyone know if the 18" NY Alloys off of a 2010 Tiguan will fit on a 2010 CC Sport?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (loayoweis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loayoweis* »_Hello,
This is my first port on this forum !
At any rate, my brother has an 08 GTI DSG and I love it.
I am interested in the CC but I see the DSG is available only on 2010.
I am interested in 0% APR and DSG. Do you know if there is any changes that maybe coming down the line?
Also, TDi would be awesome but I do not see it. I would even consider TDi with DSG on other models if 0% APR is available. Any advice?
Thanks !
Regards,
Loay

We never get any idea what is coming the next month, let alone any later. Is there likely to be some kind of 0% eventually? Sure. But likely 0% for 36 months, as that is the most regular deal we see, if any. 
I doubt there will ever be an 0% on TDI's, as TDI's sell well. 0% is only for cars that need a sales boost. I mean you never say never, but I wouldn't hold your breath.....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Re: (flypaper89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flypaper89* »_Here's a crazy question...
Anyone know if the 18" NY Alloys off of a 2010 Tiguan will fit on a 2010 CC Sport?









I have no idea. Check with Bud the Parts Guru on his The Un-Official Official Ask a Parts Guy Thread. He would be able to see all the specs of the wheels..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flypaper89 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

K thanks. You never got back to me about the Tiguan. I sent you an email...


----------



## Qest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: (Qest)*

OK, I'm gonna call this one in my favor since the salespeople are avoiding my question. I believe that if you don't get BOTH rebates in November on 2009 CCs, you're paying too much.
Here it is again (VR6 4mo example):
$6000 plus $4000 = $10,000 off if you lease
$6000 plus $1500 = $7,500 off if you finance at 3.99% for up to 60 mo
$6000 plus 0% financing up to 60mo
Again, if any salesperson suggesting that it's an either/or deal here would like to explain why someone leasing should, for instance, take the $4000 instead of the $6000, then I'll eat my post.
_edit: typo _ 


_Modified by Qest at 1:26 PM 11-18-2009_


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (Qest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Qest* »_OK, I'm gonna call this one in my favor since the salespeople are avoiding my question. I believe that if you don't get BOTH rebates in November on 2009 CCs, you're paying too much.
Here it is again (VR6 4mo example):
$6000 plus $4000 = $10,000 off if you lease
$6000 plus $1500 = $7,500 off if you finance at 3.99% for up to 60 mo
$6000 plus 0% financing up to 60mo
Again, if any salesperson suggesting that it's and either/or deal here would like to explain why someone leasing should, for instance, take the $4000 instead of the $6000, then I'll eat my post.

I have to share your sentiment. I have posted a few questions over the past few weeks, and have received no responses.
I thought this was the "Official Ask a VW Salesperson Thread"?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Qest* »_OK, I'm gonna call this one in my favor since the salespeople are avoiding my question. I believe that if you don't get BOTH rebates in November on 2009 CCs, you're paying too much.
Here it is again (VR6 4mo example):
$6000 plus $4000 = $10,000 off if you lease
$6000 plus $1500 = $7,500 off if you finance at 3.99% for up to 60 mo
$6000 plus 0% financing up to 60mo
Again, if any salesperson suggesting that it's and either/or deal here would like to explain why someone leasing should, for instance, take the $4000 instead of the $6000, then I'll eat my post.


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangambrill* »_
I have to share your sentiment. I have posted a few questions over the past few weeks, and have received no responses.
I thought this was the "Official Ask a VW Salesperson Thread"? 

First, understand that this is not a pricing forum, or a pricing thread. There are forums and threads for that elsewhere on Vortex. I did not answer this question because it was already answered correctly. You choosing not to believe the correct info is not my problem, nor something that I am here to argue about. 
The programs can NOT be combined. Period. End of story. These programs are regional, so they may vary from region to region and area to area, and that is another reason we do not discuss incentives here, as the right info for me may be the wrong info for you. But these incentives can never, ever be combined in the VW world. Sometimes there is another kind of incentive that is a straight bonus cash to dealer incentive, and that we get for selling the car, no matter how it is sold, so it combines with any other program. The 2009 Routan has this now, but no other VW does.
The VR6 4Mo example is $4,000 lease bonus cash, OR $1,500 finance bonus cash that combines with 0%, OR $6,000 dealer cash option bonus. Chose the one you want. 
Why would you chose $4,000 lease cash instead of $6,000 cash sale bonus? Maybe you don't have $30,000+ cash lying around to buy a car? Maybe you want to lease? You know that the lease still has a subvented rate along with the bonus cash, right? So VW total investment is likely more than $6,000 in the lease, right?


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
First, understand that this is not a pricing forum, or a pricing thread. There are forums and threads for that elsewhere on Vortex. I did not answer this question because it was already answered correctly. You choosing not to believe the correct info is not my problem, nor something that I am here to argue about. 
The programs can NOT be combined. Period. End of story. These programs are regional, so they may vary from region to region and area to area, and that is another reason we do not discuss incentives here, as the right info for me may be the wrong info for you. But these incentives can never, ever be combined in the VW world. Sometimes there is another kind of incentive that is a straight bonus cash to dealer incentive, and that we get for selling the car, no matter how it is sold, so it combines with any other program. The 2009 Routan has this now, but no other VW does.
The VR6 4Mo example is $4,000 lease bonus cash, OR $1,500 finance bonus cash that combines with 0%, OR $6,000 dealer cash option bonus. Chose the one you want. 
Why would you chose $4,000 lease cash instead of $6,000 cash sale bonus? Maybe you don't have $30,000+ cash lying around to buy a car? Maybe you want to lease? You know that the lease still has a subvented rate along with the bonus cash, right? So VW total investment is likely more than $6,000 in the lease, right?









Paul- I appreciate that someone else answered the question.
But, nobody answer my questions about the lease finance terms. Asking for the residual and MF on a lease is no different than asking for the APR on a loan. I never asked anyone for what they would be willing to sell the car for.
Second. I understand that this is not a "pricing" thread. But the title of the thread is "The Official Ask a VW Salesperson" thread. Can you please explain to me why it is out of line to ask about the current finance offerings on the products that you are selling? If those questions are not allowed to be asked, or not going to be answered, why have this thread?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangambrill* »_
Paul- I appreciate that someone else answered the question.
But, nobody answer my questions about the lease finance terms. Asking for the residual and MF on a lease is no different than asking for the APR on a loan. I never asked anyone for what they would be willing to sell the car for.
Second. I understand that this is not a "pricing" thread. But the title of the thread is "The Official Ask a VW Salesperson" thread. Can you please explain to me why it is out of line to ask about the current finance offerings on the products that you are selling? If those questions are not allowed to be asked, or not going to be answered, why have this thread?


Well, honestly, the MkV version of this thread is 360 pages long, without finance questions in them, and MkVI is 120 pages long already after 6 months. The problem becomes simple. There are different rates for different credit ratings, and again, there are different programs for different regions and areas, so what I have here in NJ may not apply to your area, and thus would cause more problems than help. I have gotten sh** before for posting this in the past.....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: (Qest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Qest* »_
As I said, it's not proof, but you didn't answer my question, and your explanation doesn't seem to hold water. When have you ever seen a dealer put $4000 of their own money on the hood of a demo? It also seems fishy that it's the exact amount of the combined incentives.

Its called taking a loss, a demo car will not bring what a new one will, some stores put a small ammount of money into an account for the car every month so they can write it down when the time comes and some just cut their losses and take the hit. Believe me or not, but all I know is when I read a program bulletin from VW and is says "Not able to be combined with (insert various programs here)" that makes it truth, not what is implied or read by someone on the internet. Its a very cut and dry process in explaining incentives, and one day when I dont value my job I will make it a lot more clear but in the mean time you will have to take someones word on it that pays to be able to advertise here on this site and had an overall very good reputation.


----------



## grine19 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The VR6 4Mo example is $4,000 lease bonus cash, OR $1,500 finance bonus cash that combines with 0%, OR $6,000 dealer cash option bonus. Chose the one you want. 
Why would you chose $4,000 lease cash instead of $6,000 cash sale bonus? Maybe you don't have $30,000+ cash lying around to buy a car? Maybe you want to lease? You know that the lease still has a subvented rate along with the bonus cash, right? So VW total investment is likely more than $6,000 in the lease, right?









That $6000 cash sale incentive is a great incentive! It is $2k more than when I purchased my car, back in July. I don't know if it makes it any more believable to hear from someone who purchased a CC, but these are not combinable. I happened to get a very transparent salesperson who showed me the incentives available for my vehicle for his region, etc. and it states very clearly these are not to be combined. I am not sure whether the information I saw is normally public knowledge, but I traveled to purchase my car so the individual who helped me will remain nameless. i was also shown the factory invoice for the car as well to show that along with the mats and chrome tips I was getting to sweeten the deal, the dealer was not earning much, if anything on the deal. The car had been on their lot for quite a few months so they were willing to take the hit. Logically I don't understand how someone could think VW would discount a 40K car as much as 10K. That is 1/4 of the total car cost! If you don't have the money to purchase the car cash, look into financing yourself. There are reputable banking institutions whose interest rates would still allow you to save if you did not take the 0% financing with the dealer cash.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (grine19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grine19* »_ If you don't have the money to purchase the car cash, look into financing yourself. There are reputable banking institutions whose interest rates would still allow you to save if you did not take the 0% financing with the dealer cash. 

Exactly. All you have to do is not use the VW subverted finance rates, like 0%, and you are then able to use this. The dealer can also get you attractive rates from banks that are not VCI. Just keep this in mind. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Well, honestly, the MkV version of this thread is 360 pages long, without finance questions in them, and MkVI is 120 pages long already after 6 months. The problem becomes simple. There are different rates for different credit ratings, and again, there are different programs for different regions and areas, so what I have here in NJ may not apply to your area, and thus would cause more problems than help. I have gotten sh** before for posting this in the past.....

Hey Paul-
Really? The similar thread in the MKV for is 360 pages without finance questions in them?
I just looked and I see that the third post (5-24-2006):
"What's the current lease rates on the GTI?"
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
Oh, and I see multiple questions on the 360th page asking questions about financing:
(11-17-2009)
"What kind of pricing can I expect for a 2009 GLI.
Also, I see on vw.com they are offereing 2.9 APR for 60 mo on Jettas and GTI's does this offer not include the GLI??"
(11-22-2009)
"I need to get the real details, every dealer I talk to say I need to come in. I'd rather get the facts first.
I am 24.
I am self-employed, receive payments in cash / check and do not deposit into my bank.
I have a discharged bankruptcy (dis. June, 2009)
I have a couple collections (cable company, edison)
FICO of about 550
$7,000 cash down.
I want:
used rabbit around $12000, 13000
new 09 rabbit around $16,000
(rough estimates)
Can I even get financing?
Thanks."
---------
Did you miss those posts?
I think all of us in this forum are big boys and realize that financing rates are subject to chance based on various factors.
I guess I fail to understand all of this stuff. But then again, what is why I am the one asking all the questions.


----------



## TimmboJ (May 14, 2007)

Hi Paul,
Are there any 2010 CCs with MT and Cornsilk interior in the Atlanta, GA region? Or 2010 Passat Wagons with Cornsilk interior?
Thanks!


----------



## Mac3150 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Paul, I was wondering if you can tell me what you think of this deal and also what 09 VR6 Sports are available in the Upstate NY area? I'd like Navi and the car I'm about to buy doesn't have it.
Here's my numbers:
09 VR6 Sport Sticker Price $38990
Trade Allowance $28960 (09 Routan SEL Premium with 13K)
Balance on Trade $26651
Waste Fee $12.00
Net Taxable Difference $10043
Taxes $802
Inspection $10
DMV $75
Registration $162
Total Selling Price $11092
Balance on Trade $26651
Line Holder Net $37744
Down Paymet $2000
Financed Amount $35744 @ 0% 60 months and a payment of approx $595/month
I think the trade allowance is very good, but feel as if I'm basically paying sticker for the car. Do you think it's unreasonable to ask for another 1 or 2k from the dealer? Is the incentive on the 09 VR6 0% or $6000 cash back?
Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangambrill* »_
Paul- I appreciate that someone else answered the question.
But, nobody answer my questions about the lease finance terms. Asking for the residual and MF on a lease is no different than asking for the APR on a loan. I never asked anyone for what they would be willing to sell the car for.
Second. I understand that this is not a "pricing" thread. But the title of the thread is "The Official Ask a VW Salesperson" thread. Can you please explain to me why it is out of line to ask about the current finance offerings on the products that you are selling? If those questions are not allowed to be asked, or not going to be answered, why have this thread?


With regard to leasing:
Lease factors and residuals are typically not advertised by dealers because (a) very few people have any idea what they mean, which leads to (b) dealers can and typically do inflate money factors to increase profit, regardless of the lessor's credit score. An informed buyer reduces potential lease profit. Not all do, but in my experience it's widely used profit center for dealers.
Try the edmunds.com forums for your specific make/model of interest.. There is a poster who goes by the alias of "Car_Man" who provides these answers, much to the the dealers chagrin.
http://www.carspace.com/csItem...wagen


_Modified by caj1 at 11:50 PM 11-22-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangambrill* »_
Well, honestly, the MkV version of this thread is 360 pages long, without finance questions in them, and MkVI is 120 pages long already after 6 months. The problem becomes simple. There are different rates for different credit ratings, and again, there are different programs for different regions and areas, so what I have here in NJ may not apply to your area, and thus would cause more problems than help. I have gotten sh** before for posting this in the past.....



_Quote, originally posted by *ryangambrill* »_
Hey Paul-
Really? The similar thread in the MKV for is 360 pages without finance questions in them?
I just looked and I see that the third post (5-24-2006):
"What's the current lease rates on the GTI?"
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
Oh, and I see multiple questions on the 360th page asking questions about financing:
(11-17-2009)
"What kind of pricing can I expect for a 2009 GLI.
Also, I see on vw.com they are offereing 2.9 APR for 60 mo on Jettas and GTI's does this offer not include the GLI??"
(11-22-2009)
"I need to get the real details, every dealer I talk to say I need to come in. I'd rather get the facts first.
I am 24.
I am self-employed, receive payments in cash / check and do not deposit into my bank.
I have a discharged bankruptcy (dis. June, 2009)
I have a couple collections (cable company, edison)
FICO of about 550
$7,000 cash down.
I want:
used rabbit around $12000, 13000
new 09 rabbit around $16,000
(rough estimates)
Can I even get financing?
Thanks."
---------
Did you miss those posts?
I think all of us in this forum are big boys and realize that financing rates are subject to chance based on various factors.
I guess I fail to understand all of this stuff. But then again, what is why I am the one asking all the questions.


Hey Kojak, great detective work.....360 pages, 12,587 posts, and 603,400 views, and you have what 4 posts as samples. I bet there are more too. Let me know which one I answered? And one of the ones you cited was a guy asking if he may QUALIFY for financing, not what are the rates. 
And the point is, 4 or 8 or 30 posts is a kinda small percentage of 12,587....pretty damn insignificant. I would say there's plenty to talk about without me getting fired from my job. I mean, I know you are a great guy and all, but no, I am not gonna get fired for you. Sorry. As I posted and you quoted (but chose to ignore) *I have gotten sh** before for posting this in the past.....*.
If you don't find this thread helpful, then move on. As I said, their are plenty of threads that are exactly what you are looking for, this one just ain't one of them. Good luck to you....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (TimmboJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimmboJ* »_Hi Paul,
Are there any 2010 CCs with MT and Cornsilk interior in the Atlanta, GA region? Or 2010 Passat Wagons with Cornsilk interior?
Thanks!

I searched the state of GA, here what's out there:
* Al Johnson Volkswagen
1202 Cleveland Hwy
Dalton, GA 30721 
Phone (706) 278-9200
Comm num - 961029
VIN -
Status - Production Stock
Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2010 
Model: 3572F2 CC 2.0T SPORT MANUAL FEDERAL $27,550 
Exterior Color: 7S7S LIGHT BROWN METALLIC $0 
Interior Color: ND CORNSILK BEIGE V-TEX $0 
Options: 0FD FEDERAL EMISSIONS CONCEPT $NA 
KMT CC PROTECTION + (PORT INSTALLED) $299 
DESTINATION CHARGE $800 

Estimated Total MSRP $NA
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vaden Volkswagen 
50 Eisenhower Drive
Savannah, GA 31406 
Phone (912) 629-6989 

Comm num - 958147
VIN -
Status - Factory Order Bank
Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2010 
Model: 3572F2 CC 2.0T SPORT MANUAL FEDERAL $27,550 
Exterior Color: 2T2T DEEP BLACK PEARL $0 
Interior Color: ND CORNSILK BEIGE V-TEX $0 
Options: 0FD FEDERAL EMISSIONS CONCEPT $NA 
DESTINATION CHARGE $800 

Estimated Total MSRP $NA
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
As for Passat wagons, there are four at dealers, and three more Intransit from the Factory. The dealers that have them now are Gerald Jones Volkswagen in Martinez (CW), Volkswagen of Athens (CW), Al Johnson Volkswagen in Dalton (CW), and Dwight Harrison Volkswagen in Snellville (DB). Intransit are Butler Volkswagen in Macon (CW), Dwight Harrison Volkswagen in Snellville (DB), and Gossett Volkswagen of Alpharetta (WG). 
Hope this helps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grine19 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (Mac3150)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mac3150* »_Hi Paul, I was wondering if you can tell me what you think of this deal and also what 09 VR6 Sports are available in the Upstate NY area? I'd like Navi and the car I'm about to buy doesn't have it.
Here's my numbers:
09 VR6 Sport Sticker Price $38990
Trade Allowance $28960 (09 Routan SEL Premium with 13K)
Balance on Trade $26651
Waste Fee $12.00
Net Taxable Difference $10043
Taxes $802
Inspection $10
DMV $75
Registration $162
Total Selling Price $11092
Balance on Trade $26651
Line Holder Net $37744
Down Paymet $2000
Financed Amount $35744 @ 0% 60 months and a payment of approx $595/month
I think the trade allowance is very good, but feel as if I'm basically paying sticker for the car. Do you think it's unreasonable to ask for another 1 or 2k from the dealer? Is the incentive on the 09 VR6 0% or $6000 cash back?
Any thoughts are appreciated.


Your instincts are correct. They are making all of the money they are losing on your trade up with how much the car is. I would encourage you to shop around! It is the salesman job to get the most he can for the car, but in this case I think you could do better


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: (Mac3150)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mac3150* »_Hi Paul, I was wondering if you can tell me what you think of this deal and also what 09 VR6 Sports are available in the Upstate NY area? I'd like Navi and the car I'm about to buy doesn't have it.
Here's my numbers:
09 VR6 Sport Sticker Price $38990
Trade Allowance $28960 (09 Routan SEL Premium with 13K)
Balance on Trade $26651
Waste Fee $12.00
Net Taxable Difference $10043
Taxes $802
Inspection $10
DMV $75
Registration $162
Total Selling Price $11092
Balance on Trade $26651
Line Holder Net $37744
Down Paymet $2000
Financed Amount $35744 @ 0% 60 months and a payment of approx $595/month
I think the trade allowance is very good, but feel as if I'm basically paying sticker for the car. Do you think it's unreasonable to ask for another 1 or 2k from the dealer? Is the incentive on the 09 VR6 0% or $6000 cash back?
Any thoughts are appreciated.


Did you get the car? Also there is one major thing missing which I dont deal with trade credit states as CA you pay tax EVERY time you buy a car and no credit is extended on the ammount of the car you traded in (and how in the hell are we broke?). What is the sale price of the car? Its the only piece of the puzzle missing and will determine if there is an overallowance on the trade (Which it sounds like it may be the case, that trade in value is super strong).


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

paul. please give a ballpark opinion.
what sort of hit would i take if i trade in my 09 4motion for a 10 4motion? my 4motion has 4k miles.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (boneshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boneshop* »_paul. please give a ballpark opinion.
what sort of hit would i take if i trade in my 09 4motion for a 10 4motion? my 4motion has 4k miles.

First, why would you? But if you must, you will lose thouands. You can try searching KBB for trade value to get an idea, our books do not have that car in them yet......


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

a person named kaysid here traded in their 09 with 11k miles for a 2010. they took only a $1500 hit. that is a small price to pay to have newer options and 0 miles.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: 5 Seat option? (traderfjp)*

Just my opinion, of course, but I believe the CC is a far better looking car than the A4.
Also, some articles I have read compared the A4 with the CC and liked the CC better. More power and better handling.
Do some searching on the internet for comparison results.
David <><


----------



## grine19 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (boneshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boneshop* »_a person named kaysid here traded in their 09 with 11k miles for a 2010. they took only a $1500 hit. that is a small price to pay to have newer options and 0 miles.

Even *if* this is still the case, the only added options for the vr6 in 2010 are the bluetooth, rcd-510 and wood trim. I can't imagine adding those things would cost much more than $1500 and is 4k miles that much in your mind? 09 4motions are being heavily discounted right now, I wouldn't expect you to be able to get anywhere near what a new 2010 would be worth if there is no factory incentive to bring down the cost. I might be wrong, but just my two cents.


----------



## loayoweis (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We never get any idea what is coming the next month, let alone any later. Is there likely to be some kind of 0% eventually? Sure. But likely 0% for 36 months, as that is the most regular deal we see, if any. 
I doubt there will ever be an 0% on TDI's, as TDI's sell well. 0% is only for cars that need a sales boost. I mean you never say never, but I wouldn't hold your breath.....

Thank you for your response. I had my brother ask when he was at the dealership he purchased his VW from and he was told that they had 0% on almost all VWs with exceptions on the SUVs. He asked specifically on the 2010 models and the sales person checked with another and confirmed. I checked on the vw website and only see that available on the 2009 CC but not 2010.
I am interested in either the 2010 CC 2.0T with DSG or a jetta tdi with DSG if available.
I may visit a dealership soon since I have not driven either yet.
Regards,
Loay


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

*Thank-you Paul, for the straight-forward sales experience...and a question*

Paul
Thank-you Paul, for the straight-forward sales experience last Sat.....and a question : The 2009 VW brochure says the MFD/Trip Computer has a compass function, and the 2010 brochure indicates the compass function was replaced with an engine oil temperature display. Can you confirm if the 2010 has the oil temp, and lost the compass?
Thanks
Tony...(the rear-side airbag guy)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Thank-you Paul, for the straight-forward sales experience...and a question (CC'ed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CC’ed* »_Paul
Thank-you Paul, for the straight-forward sales experience last Sat.....and a question : The 2009 VW brochure says the MFD/Trip Computer has a compass function, and the 2010 brochure indicates the compass function was replaced with an engine oil temperature display. Can you confirm if the 2010 has the oil temp, and lost the compass?
Thanks
Tony...(the rear-side airbag guy)

Hi Tony, and you are welcome!
The compass is not going anywhere, as it is actually in the upper part of the display, not in the trip computer part of the display in the center where the range, mpg's, etc are displayed. I have not seen, nor can I find an oil temp display.....

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Thank-you Paul, for the straight-forward ... ([email protected])*

Ok, total shot in the dark here... but would you happen to know what the RCD-510 in the newer 2010 CC will read in terms of SDHC? I've read so many varying stories from 2GB SD max to 32GB SDHC max? If you have any experience with the various cars using the RCD and SD storage... please let me know!


----------



## Tee Why (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Paul,
I'm looking for a CC and ran into your thread at VWvortex and was wondering if you can help me.
I'm planning on leasing a CC sport with a 6sp MT with no options in Los Angeles (zip 91101) in a week.
I'd prefer Ext color: Moca, Island Gray, light brown, reflex silver, or white gold in this order.
I'd prefer the two tone interior but would settle for the black.
I've been searching like crazy on the vw.com site and the nearest dealer Pasadena only has one in black and I really can't find any other cars like that in the nearest 15 or so dealers when checking on the web. I noticed earlier in November that the dealers had a few with a manual transmission. I'm wondering if you know of any around here or if there is a delivery of CC's coming soon.
Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (Tee Why)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tee Why* »_Hi Paul,
I'm looking for a CC and ran into your thread at VWvortex and was wondering if you can help me.
I'm planning on leasing a CC sport with a 6sp MT with no options in Los Angeles (zip 91101) in a week.
I'd prefer Ext color: Moca, Island Gray, light brown, reflex silver, or white gold in this order.
I'd prefer the two tone interior but would settle for the black.
I've been searching like crazy on the vw.com site and the nearest dealer Pasadena only has one in black and I really can't find any other cars like that in the nearest 15 or so dealers when checking on the web. I noticed earlier in November that the dealers had a few with a manual transmission. I'm wondering if you know of any around here or if there is a delivery of CC's coming soon.
Thank you.


Well, I just searched the whole state of Cali, easier than the various local areas. I just looked for a 2010 CC Sport manual in Mocha, Island, Light Brown, Silver, or White Gold. The dealers below show these cars as available.
Mocha Anthracite - none
Island Gray - Volkswagen Pasadena, Volkswagen of Stevens Creek, 
Light Brown - Volkswagen of Oakland
Reflex Silver - none
White Gold - Volkswagen of Oakland, Dirito Bros Walnut Creek Volkswagen
Hope this helps!


----------



## Tee Why (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you Paul.


----------



## dr. pimento (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Paul -
Any 2009 VR6 4Motion w/NAV cars available in the NYC metro area (or southern NJ, northern CT, MA, VT)?
Looking for silver, white gold, island gray, iron gray or candy white. Black interior is preferred.
My preliminary search indicates I may have missed the boat on these cars but I'd appreciate your input.
Thanks.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (dr. pimento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr. pimento* »_Paul -
Any 2009 VR6 4Motion w/NAV cars available in the NYC metro area (or southern NJ, northern CT, MA, VT)?
Looking for silver, white gold, island gray, iron gray or candy white. Black interior is preferred.
My preliminary search indicates I may have missed the boat on these cars but I'd appreciate your input.
Thanks.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I searched the whole Eastern Region for 2009 CC 4Mo with Navi and black interior. Here's what I see out there.....not that many....
- Heart Volkswagen in Kingston, NY has White Gold
- Commonwealth Volkswagen in Lawrence, MA has Reflex Silver
- Northtown Volkswagen in Amherst, NY has Deep Black, no rear camera
- South Shore Volkswagen in Hanover, MA has Light Brown, no rear camera 
That is all, good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dr. pimento (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I searched the whole Eastern Region for 2009 CC 4Mo with Navi and black interior. Here's what I see out there.....not that many....
...snip... 
That is all, good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you! I'll follow up on these leads.
If the CC doesn't work out I'll be sure to call you when I'm ready to purchase -- I'm sure you deal with a lot of New York City folk.


----------



## jxlxr (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re:*

I've been talking to a dealer about a 2010 VR6 4M and there was no discussion about the $1500 lease cash that is supposedly available. 
Does anybody know if this cash is available and by chance what the current MF and residual are currently?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tee Why (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Picked up the Island Gray CC from Pasadena VW.
Great purchasing experience. Enjoying the CC now.
Thanks Paul


----------



## blackbearCC (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TURBO PAUL)*

We're looking at getting a CC Lux in the next couple weeks. We live in Cincinnati, OH and have four VW dealers in the city. 
Two questions:
1. The current lease offer for a CC Lux is $419/mo, no money down. This seems to be a pretty good deal, but is it the best we could do?
2. We're looking for a LUX in Blue w/ cornsilk interior or Island Grey with the cornsilk interior - (do they make this combination?), and if so are there any within a couple hundred miles of Cincinnati? We'd love the rear air bags, but not a necessity.
I guess there are several questions in there - thanks in advance!
-Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (blackbearCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackbearCC* »_We're looking at getting a CC Lux in the next couple weeks. We live in Cincinnati, OH and have four VW dealers in the city. 
Two questions:
1. The current lease offer for a CC Lux is $419/mo, no money down. This seems to be a pretty good deal, but is it the best we could do?
2. We're looking for a LUX in Blue w/ cornsilk interior or Island Grey with the cornsilk interior - (do they make this combination?), and if so are there any within a couple hundred miles of Cincinnati? We'd love the rear air bags, but not a necessity.
I guess there are several questions in there - thanks in advance!
-Bill

When VW advertises a payment like above, that includes the dealer discounting the car to be able to match that payment. So there really is no fat left, but it can't hurt to ask your dealer, just in case they are able to do anything. Just don't expect much, if anything at all.
Here are the dealers in the Cincinnati area that have cars (yes they make the Gray w/ cornsilk)....
- Hatfield Volkswagen in Columbus, Phone (614) 465-8989 has a Shadow Blue
- Kerry Volkswagen in Florence, KY, Phone (859) 525-6989 has an Island Gray
- Kings Volkswagen of Loveland, OH, Phone (513) 677-2710 has an IG inbound

That's all that shows for the Cincinnati area. Hope that helps.


----------



## frybel (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... ([email protected])*

Hey Paul,
I just moved to MD from NV with a lease. To title in MD is going to cost me around $1500, so I'm looking at getting out of my 09 sport 6spd into a 2010 sport dsg to avoid paying the title fee and just roll all the costs into the new lease. I'm currently paying $399/month and the residual is around $14k. I told the dealer I'd rather pay them the $1500 instead of the state and get into a 2010. They came back with $1500 down and $450/month. I asked for either/or ($0 down/$450/month or $1500 down/$399/month.) I'm pretty sure both the CCs hae been on their lot for over a month, so therefore the dealer's losing $ in depreciation which they wouldn't in having a preowned on the lot. Are either of these options reasonable in your opinion? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (frybel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frybel* »_Hey Paul,
I just moved to MD from NV with a lease. To title in MD is going to cost me around $1500, so I'm looking at getting out of my 09 sport 6spd into a 2010 sport dsg to avoid paying the title fee and just roll all the costs into the new lease. I'm currently paying $399/month and the residual is around $14k. I told the dealer I'd rather pay them the $1500 instead of the state and get into a 2010. They came back with $1500 down and $450/month. I asked for either/or ($0 down/$450/month or $1500 down/$399/month.) I'm pretty sure both the CCs hae been on their lot for over a month, so therefore the dealer's losing $ in depreciation which they wouldn't in having a preowned on the lot. Are either of these options reasonable in your opinion? Thanks.

Honestly quite impossible for me to say. It depends on what trade value the dealer is puuting on your 2009. I also cant run leases, so I cant build your deal and tell you anything. I would be the most worried about your trade value and the selling price of the 2010. Those will have the largest effect on the payment and downpayment.


----------



## frybel (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... ([email protected])*

Thanks for the quick response Paul. If I remember correctly, they're giving $24K on the trade and selling at $26K. I'm hoping that if they're losing depreciation that it might be worth it for them to gap the $2K difference and use that as the down payment. But I'm not sure if that's something that's negotiable with leases. Even with that, there's the current lease special with the sign and drive that's $0 down and $349 on the sport, so I'm wondering if the extra $101/month with $0 down wouldn't cover the difference in the trade in. Oh and the trade is 11 months old with 11K miles on it if that makes any difference. Thanks again.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (frybel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frybel* »_Thanks for the quick response Paul. If I remember correctly, they're giving $24K on the trade and selling at $26K. I'm hoping that if they're losing depreciation that it might be worth it for them to gap the $2K difference and use that as the down payment. But I'm not sure if that's something that's negotiable with leases. Even with that, there's the current lease special with the sign and drive that's $0 down and $349 on the sport, so I'm wondering if the extra $101/month with $0 down wouldn't cover the difference in the trade in. Oh and the trade is 11 months old with 11K miles on it if that makes any difference. Thanks again.

The only thing to keep in mind is that the ad payment does not include taxes, motor vehicles, and dealer fees. I don't know what all that would add up to in MD, and of course there is no way to go from one car to another without taking some kind of a loss, especially in the first 1/3 of the lease. Also the ad is on the most basic CC Sport, does the one you are buying have any options that also raise the payment? 
Just some things to keep in mind......
Oh, and wow, $1,500 for title fees? Ouch, that is robbery!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## frybel (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Oh, and wow, $1,500 for title fees? Ouch, that is robbery!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Yeah, stupid Maryland







I remember getting bent over years ago with the titling fees/tax when I moved from VA to MD. 
I'm just trying to explore my options for getting around paying the fees, but obviously if the dealer wants the same amount down AND my monthly payments go up it's of no value to me.
The CC sport on the lot is base as far as I know, it just has the new touchscreen radio/bluetooth and the DSG transmission. Don't know how much that raises the value though. I guess I'm trying to feel out whether or not their "We've worked the numbers as much as we can." is really how low they can go.


----------



## nice Pants (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... ([email protected])*

hi Paul, my parents are in a market for new car and they love the cc, is there any 09 vr6 4motion left in socal region???


_Modified by nice Pants at 10:46 PM 12-8-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (nice Pants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nice Pants* »_hi Paul, my parents are in a market for new car and they love the cc, is there any 09 vr6 4motion left in socal region???


There are four in the whole state of Cali.....
- Classic Volkswagen in Escondido has Iron Gray with Navi
- Miramar Volkswagen in San Diego has White Gold with Navi
- McKenna Volkswagen in Norwalk has Light Brown with Navi
- Niello Volkswagen in Sacramento has White Gold with Volk-L marked as a demo
That is all, hope it helps!


----------



## blanka (Dec 15, 2009)

I am looking to lease in less then 2 weeks and I never leased a car before. So my question is in reguard to fee of a lease. I saw the sign and drive program you offer on the 39 month program.
What is the fee's associated with this program?
since there is 0 money down what will be the total I owe once I start the lease? What is out of pocket money I will need to have to start the lease? I want to transfer my plate and not have a new one.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

*Order Status*

Paul
Did they assign a production week for my "custom" CC?
Tony K.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (blanka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blanka* »_I am looking to lease in less then 2 weeks and I never leased a car before. So my question is in reguard to fee of a lease. I saw the sign and drive program you offer on the 39 month program.
What is the fee's associated with this program?
since there is 0 money down what will be the total I owe once I start the lease? What is out of pocket money I will need to have to start the lease? I want to transfer my plate and not have a new one.

The fees are built in to the advertised payments, except of course the taxes, motor vehicles, and any dealer fees. These can be rolled into the payments if you choose, so that you would need nothing upfront. I can't tell you what they total, as each state has different fees and taxes.
I am not sure about NY, but since the plates have to be in the leasing banks name, unless you have personalized or special use plates, they can not be transferred here in NJ.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Order Status (CC'ed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CC’ed* »_Paul
Did they assign a production week for my "custom" CC?
Tony K.

Here's the ETA dates that show Tony:
*Actual Production Week - 04/2010 
Order Entry - 11/28/2009 
Marked Sold Order - 11/28/2009 
Vehicle Assigned - 11/28/2009 
Release to Manuf. - 12/01/2009 
Release for Production - 
Factory Inspected -
Departure Port Arrived - 
Ship Loaded - 02/04/2010 
Port Arrived - 02/19/2010
Rel. to Carrier (Port) - 02/27/2010
Dealer Delivered - Week of 03/08/2010 *
So end of January should get built, and arrive by the second week of March, maybe even a little earlier......


----------



## blanka (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So if it is in NY what are the fees? One of the sales rep said I would have to pay over 1500 in taxes up front? It sounded fishy so i did not take the offer. So if I do th sign and drive there are no money our of pocket? What would be the average total I would pay our of pocket to lease? NY or NJ?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (blanka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blanka* »_So if it is in NY what are the fees? One of the sales rep said I would have to pay over 1500 in taxes up front? It sounded fishy so i did not take the offer. So if I do th sign and drive there are no money our of pocket? What would be the average total I would pay our of pocket to lease? NY or NJ?

No matter where you buy, you pay NY state taxes and fees. It's always the state that the car gets registered in. But you do not have to put your taxes down, you can put them in the payments, and just have higher payments than the advertised payments that do not include any taxes. Yes, you can drive away with $0 out of your pocket upfront. That is the reason for the name 'Sign Then Drive'.


----------



## blanka (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks again for your information!!! This helps alot as the dealer told me that I had to pay like over 1500 in taxes. He said this was the sign and drive though?
I guess he's trying to get extra money out of me... I dont think I want to do business with them... Do you have anyone in NY area with Candy White, Iron Gray or Island Gray with two tone interior and Nav? If not without Nav?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (blanka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blanka* »_Thanks again for your information!!! This helps alot as the dealer told me that I had to pay like over 1500 in taxes. He said this was the sign and drive though?
I guess he's trying to get extra money out of me... I dont think I want to do business with them... Do you have anyone in NY area with Candy White, Iron Gray or Island Gray with two tone interior and Nav? If not without Nav?

What model are you looking at? Luxury, or one of the VR6 models?


----------



## alexjs1 (Dec 13, 2009)

*MDI iPod interface/upgraded audio*

Hi,
[Mistakenly put his post on its own thread - meant to ask the question here....]
I've got a 2010 CC Sport 6m and want to add the MDI iPod interface. I was told by the dealer that it would cost about $600 installed, which sounds high to me. If it is, what should the cost be?
Also, I'm contemplating an upgrade to the audio by replacing the speakers, adding a subwoofer and installing an amp. Do I have to worry about warranty considerations, and if so can I get the upgraded audio installed (and for how much?)?
Thanks!
Alex


----------



## blanka (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Luxury


----------



## squishmann (Nov 20, 2003)

looking for the VCI program sheet with money factors and residuals...thnks


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (TURBO PAUL)*

is there a way to watch movies other than using dvd's like the sd card


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (volks76)*

nop


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official CC Ask a VW Salesperson thread..... (iPinch)*

u can't use an ipod or even usb storage device


----------



## squishmann (Nov 20, 2003)

okay so no VCI sheet i guess..e-mail it maybe..i just want to run some lease numbers.
can i at least get the new retail order guide


----------



## ek20phil (Aug 24, 2007)

Paul 
as a dealer do yall ever get to a point when a car(s) have been on the lot for a long time that your willing to let the car go for well under invoice. A local dealer has 5or6 4motions from 09 that havent moved and i know they are heavily discounted already but when do yall ever get to a enough is enough point and just cut ur losses for some return on the vehicle?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (ek20phil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ek20phil* »_Paul 
as a dealer do yall ever get to a point when a car(s) have been on the lot for a long time that your willing to let the car go for well under invoice. A local dealer has 5or6 4motions from 09 that havent moved and i know they are heavily discounted already but when do yall ever get to a enough is enough point and just cut ur losses for some return on the vehicle?

Every dealer has their own strategy. Ours is to not have them left behind that long, and sell them.


----------



## loayoweis (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hello,
Are there any 09s still available????
I am in Columbia, MD
Regards,
Loay


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (loayoweis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loayoweis* »_Hello,
Are there any 09s still available????
I am in Columbia, MD
Regards,
Loay

Yes.
What are you looking for?


----------



## loayoweis (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I am still learning the options for VW and the CC. I am interested in the 0% APR finance (not sure if it excludes any versions). Auto Trans, leather interior. Anything else would be optional(bluetooth/navi) not sure about the rest. Interested in 4Motion if I can affordable otherwise, 2.0.
Thanks,
Loay


----------



## LogicalHarm (Sep 21, 2009)

*Lease cash incentive*

saw on edmunds there is $1500 lease cash available... how was this work? Do I just simply negotiate a price knowing the incentive is there and built into the lease or negotiate a price with the dealer and it's 1500 LESS in terms of financing (not dealer price) ... I left very confused from the dealer..
I was in the dealership last night, they told me 
2010 Sport DSG , no other options
Invoice was 28,650.00 ( this seems high )
Priced at 27,006.50
Lease came out to 366 before taxes for 36K miles /36months.
When I asked about the lease cash, they said this is best they can do. I feel like the cap-cost should be around 25,500.... thoughts?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, I've done something quite stupid. 

I recently sold my 5mt mk5 jetta November 2010, and was in the market for a new VW. My heart was set on a 4d MK6 gti, but my wife was busting my balls about getting it. 

SO, November 29th we went to Platnium vw in long island (great dealer), and they had a sick deal of a 2011 CC. 
$353/month/36 months.. nothing out of pocket for 2011 CC, dsg sport 2.0t tsi. 

According to my wife, it was a more grown up car.. and she basically forced me to get it. Plus, she wanted me to get dsg, so she could drive it..  (never gonna happen) 
So I have had the car since now for about 5 months, and I'm very disappointed with it. 

I have brought it in for service about 6 times for the same issues. Rattles(3x), wheel bearing noise, dsg lurching, burning smell after using manual mode. To be honest, I don't know how the hell anyone drives auto/dsg. It is never in the right gear.. ever. 

This is my first non manual vw, (4 previous, 2 mk2, mk3, 2 mk5`s). Auto/dsg is a borefest, and sluggish in D mode. 


Ok, so now my question. I would love to get out of my lease, and into another vw, from the same dealer of course. I have spokespoke to the owner of the dealership and he agreed to meet with me tomorrow about my gripes., and is willing to try to work something out. 

The cc has 7k on it, and the bluebook on it is 26-28k. The gti I'm looking to get into is under 27k. 

What should I expect, and do i have any leverage whatsoever? Thanks in advance! 
Jim 

ps: always go with your first instinct 
Pss : the brakes are softer than angel food cake


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

DOQ fastlane said:


> What should I expect, and do i have any leverage whatsoever? Thanks in advance!
> Jim


 You should expect to have to pony up the remaining payments on your lease to get out of it. This of course, can be rolled into a new vehicle. The dealer may be able to do something, but honestly, probably not. 

Good luck. Would be interested in hearing what they have to say.


----------



## uptcv1 (Dec 14, 2005)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Well, I've done something quite stupid.
> 
> interested to hear how this turns out... I'm also having similar thoughts..


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a doctor appointment at 1030, I'm heading there after.. ill report back. 

If anything it will be a learning process.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I have a doctor appointment at 1030, I'm heading there after.. ill report back.
> 
> If anything it will be a learning process.


 well it didnt work out to well in my favor... 

To get out of my CC and get into a 4D gti, cloth interior 6mt w/sunroof would be $1500 out of pocket and my payment would be $504/month.. lol 

So, back to the CC for another 2 years.. boooo!


----------



## lasvegasjunkie (Jan 27, 2001)

*Will the CC 2.0 TDI version ever be available in the USA?*

I've seen these in Germany. Might be a nice idea offer this in the USA; especially when sky high gas prices are a definite for the forseeable future. A Golf TDI that was sampled while in Germany had excellent acceleration and stingy on gas usage. Nice!


----------



## leemanwentz (May 2, 2011)

*Paul can you locate...*

Paul, am looking for a 2012 VW CC R-Line in White w/ Blk int w/ 18" wheels in the Tampa area... any close by here? 

Other than the body kit w/ badges is there any other differences on the R-Line vs the Sport model?... for example is the suspension tighter or lower?... interior trim/feature changes?... for example the Racing Line steering wheel used to have a sexy flattened bottom section?... any engine/exhaust upgrades?... chrome tipped exhaust?... wheels?

What does PZEV mean?... 

The Lease special for 3k down, 299 mo ended on May 2nd, 2011... do you know of any new specials for this area or coming soon?

Thanks, Lee


----------



## BClear (Jun 18, 2010)

Paul no longer works for VW so he won't be chiming in here anymore. Who's gonna step up? We have questions!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

leemanwentz said:


> Other than the body kit w/ badges is there any other differences on the R-Line vs the Sport model?... for example is the suspension tighter or lower?... interior trim/feature changes?... for example the Racing Line steering wheel used to have a sexy flattened bottom section?... any engine/exhaust upgrades?... chrome tipped exhaust?... wheels?
> 
> What does PZEV mean?...


R-Line is the same for the Sport except adds fog lights, body kit, darkened tail lights, Mallory 18" wheels, R-line badges, R-line door sill plates

No suspension, interior changes or engine changes. It's all pretty much exterior cosmetic stuff

PZEV = Partial Zero Emissions Vehicle

There's 2 versions of the TSI engine: CCTA & CBFA
CBFA is for the stricter emission states (like California, etc.)
CCTA is the regular version

CBFA just has an extra O2 sensor on the downpipe & a air pump on the air intake box


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> There's 2 versions of the TSI engine: CCTA & CBFA
> CBFA is for the stricter emission states (like California, etc.)
> CCTA is the regular version
> 
> CBFA just has an extra O2 sensor on the downpipe & a air pump on the air intake box


how can i find out where one i have? i didnt see a oz sensor on my dp and car was bougt in jersey on east coast so its probably cbta?
the manual came with a cali emission booklet


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

1slow1.8t said:


> how can i find out where one i have? i didnt see a oz sensor on my dp and car was bougt in jersey on east coast so its probably cbta?
> the manual came with a cali emission booklet


The easiest way to identify....pop the hood & if you have this hose on the airbox, you have a CBFA:









No hose there = CCTA

And you will have _AT LEAST_ 2 O2 sensors on the downpipe (1 is under the turbo inlet or Stage 2 pipe) on the top of the downpipe by the 1st cat.
The other is under the car behind the 2nd cat.
And if you have CBFA, then you'll have a 3rd sensor before the 2nd cat as well

Pic of stock CCTA downpipe with sensors attached still:


----------



## Pensfan87 (May 6, 2011)

leemanwentz said:


> Paul, am looking for a 2012 VW CC R-Line in White w/ Blk int w/ 18" wheels in the Tampa area... any close by here?
> 
> Other than the body kit w/ badges is there any other differences on the R-Line vs the Sport model?... for example is the suspension tighter or lower?... interior trim/feature changes?... for example the Racing Line steering wheel used to have a sexy flattened bottom section?... any engine/exhaust upgrades?... chrome tipped exhaust?... wheels?
> 
> ...


Hey Lee, If your willing to travel check out Gunther VW in Coconut Creek FL, you can check out their website and see everything they have in stock.(last time I checked they had like 30 R-lines). I'm about to lease an R-line there, got a great deal $358 a month tax inc. on a sign and drive.(12,000 miles a year) If you contact them, you can ask to speak to Jorge Copa, he is my salesman(nice guy!) Let me know if you need anymore info.


----------



## modderspot (Jan 29, 2011)

I see people haven't posted in this thread in a long time, but has anyone found a solution for the footwell interior lighting?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

When you have a question on these forums, doing a search will save you a lot of time.

This one took me 30 seconds. Enjoy all the info..

http://forums.vwvortex.com/search.php?searchid=16740074


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

just wondering if replacing ur spark plugs voids ur engine warranty


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

DavidPaul said:


> When you have a question on these forums, doing a search will save you a lot of time.
> 
> This one took me 30 seconds. Enjoy all the info..
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/search.php?searchid=16740074


Oops, sorry that the above link is not working.

Try the above search section under "CC" posts. Use "footwell interior" as your search criteria.


----------



## abbodi (Dec 5, 2011)

I have 2010 CC 2.0T fully loaded .. i got the RNS-510 nav unit equipped with the RSAP bluetooth kit. The car comes with the pop out key pad.. I totally hate it because i can't connect my iphone with it..it says the phone is incompatible.. do you have any clue or a work around to connect it ?


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

@Turbo Paul, any idea when the Mk7 GTI's will hit the showroom?


----------



## loopsnew (Sep 13, 2001)

Dear Official CC VW Salesperson, 

Can you explain the exact order process for a custom 'built' VW CC from Factory? What does it mean when the car order is in "holding"? Is it like furniture and VW has to have X number of custom orders before they will build them and send over? 

Thank you in advance,
:n


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

abbodi said:


> I have 2010 CC 2.0T fully loaded .. i got the RNS-510 nav unit equipped with the RSAP bluetooth kit. The car comes with the pop out key pad.. I totally hate it because i can't connect my iphone with it..it says the phone is incompatible.. do you have any clue or a work around to connect it ?


Hmmm... If you don't have a phone that utilizes a RSAP BT profile it won't work. I assume you are in the EU? 

If so, that means you have an older 9WZ BT module which doesn't support both RSAP and the normal/common BT profile. 

Buy a newer 9WZ BT module or a US Spec 9W7


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## abbodi (Dec 5, 2011)

JHolmes said:


> Hmmm... If you don't have a phone that utilizes a RSAP BT profile it won't work. I assume you are in the EU?
> 
> If so, that means you have an older 9WZ BT module which doesn't support both RSAP and the normal/common BT profile.
> 
> ...


I'm in Saudi Arabia .. VW cars here are EU specs... I can connect Nokia and Samsung phones with the RSAP BT..but the iPhone is not supported... i contacted the dealer here to find a way to fix this .. i probably, as you mentioned, need to replace the BT module..


----------



## springbok.77w (Dec 30, 2011)

abbodi said:


> I'm in Saudi Arabia .. VW cars here are EU specs... I can connect Nokia and Samsung phones with the RSAP BT..but the iPhone is not supported... i contacted the dealer here to find a way to fix this .. i probably, as you mentioned, need to replace the BT module..


Hi Abbodi,
I'm in the UAE so our cars are a similar spec. I found that getting the car to connect with the I Phone worked as opposed to connecting via the phone. I also had to re-boot the phone before it would connect.
Worth a try?


----------



## dave6134 (Jun 29, 2010)

*Questions on 2012 CC*

I'm looking at the 2012 CC Lux (2.0L TSI with turbo) but being a previous VW Passat 2000 1.8T owner. I want to be sure that VW addressed some critical issues that made the Passat so painful to own:

1) Does the 2012 CC still have that secondary-air-pump that runs for 2 minutes on a cold start?
- I wish this would just go away! 
2) What octane fuel is recommended for 2.0L TSI engine? 
3) Oil/sludge related questions
a) What oil is required?
b) How is the Turbo charger cooled?
- previous method of cooling caused oil sludge issues
c) Did VW
4) Where can I find information on the air conditioning system? 
- VW AC systems under performed and weren't designed hot climates
5) What are the real differences between the 2012 and the new 2013?
- 4 seating versus optional 5 seating
- etc


----------



## springbok.77w (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi all. Asked this question on the CC thread but no response. I have a 2012 CC equipped with a RNS510 navigation system. Only had the car a few weeks and love it. One problem I have is the POI (point of interest) selection is blanked out. On a friends 2010 CC this feature is enabled which allows him to select features like, transport, entertainment, etc, etc. My question is, should the dealer have loaded the information before delivery?. 








Any advice appreciated.
Thanks.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=24.427407,54.581990
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dmcdayton (Jan 6, 2012)

springbok.77w said:


> Hi all. Asked this question on the CC thread but no response. I have a 2012 CC equipped with a RNS510 navigation system. Only had the car a few weeks and love it. One problem I have is the POI (point of interest) selection is blanked out. On a friends 2010 CC this feature is enabled which allows him to select features like, transport, entertainment, etc, etc. My question is, should the dealer have loaded the information before delivery?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mine did...the salesman demo'd POIs to me during the handoff. We walked through the RNS features 1:1..took about an hour. My salesman also stopped the dealer from mounting the front license plate...I actually high-fived him when he told me when I asked why there was an extra plate holder was in the trunk. 

About the only complaint I have is that the RNS is not as fast as my iPad...but then nothing else is either..so I turned on "button sounds" and am enjoying the beautiful screen. I love having the Sirius station logos load as buttons...and the HD Radio info. Very, very nice navigation unit.


----------



## Pavlos Pavlidis (Apr 21, 2012)

*rear seat/area noise*

hello from Greece. I am the owner of a 2008 Passat CC, 1.8 TSI. I have a noise from the general vicinity of the rear seat (which is one piece, not two halves). 

I would like to ask for your advice on this, because I find difficulty having positive feedback here in greece... 

a. Could it come from the rear right door's ashtray? 

b. Could it come from the rear right's fuel mechanism? 

c. Is it because of the lack of frames around the doors? 

d. Is it from the rear central armrest & Opening for ski's? 

Forgive my "us car jargon", but I have no previous training on the subject! 

I would appreciate any positive feedback. Pavlos, Greece.


----------



## R32-3816 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey Paul, 

I assume you are still monitoring this thread and respond. I am wondering where the US CC's are built? 

Thanks! 

P


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

My '13 CC Exec VR6 4mo was built in Emden, Germany. I believe all the N American market cars still are at this point, since they derive from the European Passat rather than the U.S. built Passat.


----------



## R32-3816 (Mar 22, 2008)

zackiedawg said:


> My '13 CC Exec VR6 4mo was built in Emden, Germany. I believe all the N American market cars still are at this point, since they derive from the European Passat rather than the U.S. built Passat.


 So I assume from 2008- are as well?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Patrick (TN) said:


> So I assume from 2008- are as well?


 All CC's are made in Germany. There are no US built CC's. First model year for CC is 2009 in US.


----------



## jonyCC (Apr 23, 2012)

I did some searching around and made a post about this. My seat belt chime does not work when I am driving the car. When I turn it on, I see the seat belt light on the dash show up for about 1-2 seconds, I never hear any chimes to put my seat belt on. 

If I am driving with it on, and even take it off I hear no chimes. 

With that being said, if a passenger is in the car I hear a chime for them to put a seat belt on. 

I dont have VAGCOM, but is there some trick or something to enable this or make sure something isnt wrong? I called my dealer's service, and they said if I tug on the seat belt and it locks I should be safe. 

My old car I could do some trick of clicking and unclicking the seat belt to enable/disable this. Is there something like this for the CC (2009)


----------



## CCXXX (Apr 16, 2012)

*Options code*

do you have a list of what the different options codes printed in the service booklet stand for?


----------



## mrzaima (Oct 25, 2012)

*need your help*

dear Abbodi, happy eid 
I live in Saudi arabia too, and i own a passat with rcd510 but with no bluetooth built in. I want to install one but the dealer seams to gove me a high price. Do you know anyone in saudi i can buy it from? And how will i install it and make it work? Should be installed behing the cd player or under the passenger seat?
Many thanks


----------



## jd1966 (Nov 8, 2012)

*2010 CC VR6 4motion have xenon headlights??*

2010 CC VR6 4motion have xenon headlights??

Thanks


----------



## mahool (Feb 18, 2009)

*2013 CC Headlight bulbs*

Could you tell me what all the bulbs used in the headlights of a 2013 CC with HIDS are?
Turn bulbs, turn signal bulbs, ect

thanks


----------



## Bocaeagle (Mar 19, 2013)

*Passat CC parking sensors*

I have just purchased a new Passat CC in Scotland only to have my wife tell me she would like parking sensors fitted. This in itself is not an issue but when contacting VW they have advised that even if they fit them (and they don't even do it themselves) they do not link up with the RNS510 display system. Does anyone know of a sensor make that will adapt and utilise this functionality?


----------



## QuattroPassat (Apr 26, 2006)

*Looking for 2013 R-Line with 6sp manual*

Can some kind salesperson check the VW locator and tell me if there are any manual transmission CC R-Lines near SW Ohio? Looking for one in that dark metallic blue color. Thanks.


----------



## Bronx_VW_SalesRep (Mar 24, 2013)

*Night Blue CC R-Line Man. Trans*



QuattroPassat said:


> Can some kind salesperson check the VW locator and tell me if there are any manual transmission CC R-Lines near SW Ohio? Looking for one in that dark metallic blue color. Thanks.


The dealership below has one intransit from factory scheduled to be delivered week of 4/22

Night Blue exterior, black interior. 

White-Allen European Auto Group
648 North Springboro Pike
Dayton, OH 45449
Phone (937) 2916000


----------



## Matt.B (May 22, 2012)

jd1966 said:


> 2010 CC VR6 4motion have xenon headlights??
> 
> Thanks


Yes, in the US market bixenon lights have always been standard on the 4Motion models.


----------



## QuattroPassat (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

*2013 cc r-line in socal?*

can you please tell me what socal dealerships have what '13 cc r-lines out there? 

I just tried checking the vw sure but it doesn't let you search for r-line cc's fir some reason 

tia


----------

